# The Shit Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *Raw preview, Sept. 5, 2016: The Kevin Owens Era begins*
> One week after the returning Triple H helped Kevin Owens capture the vacant WWE Universal Championship, The Prizefighter brings Team Red’s flagship title to Raw. What will Owens have to say about his controversial victory, and why did The Game betray Seth Rollins to ensure a win for the Canadian brawler?


*About last week …*












> Triple H’s surprise return during last week’s WWE Universal Championship Fatal 4-Way Elimination Match main event seemed to signal an easy victory for Seth Rollins; for years, The Authority’s longtime poster boy benefited from a close association to The Cerebral Assassin — even inheriting The Game’s Pedigree as his finishing maneuver! Yet, after Triple H helped Rollins eliminate Roman Reigns from the bout, the WWE COO betrayed his one-time chosen champion, helping Kevin Owens claim the WWE Universal Title instead.
> 
> Owens was brought into WWE NXT by Triple H himself, and if their consistent string of “Too Sweet” photos on social media is any indication, The Prizefighter and The Game have remained incredibly close over the past two years. Was making Owens Team Red’s New Era standard-bearer part of Triple H’s plan all along?
> 
> Additionally, now that Triple H no longer has direct control over the red brand, how will Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon — his wife — deal with his interference in last Monday’s massive main event? Or was she in on Triple H’s plan to backstab Raw’s No. 1 WWE Draft pick? Hopefully, all of these questions will be answered Monday night.


*What’s next for Roman Reigns?*












> If not for Triple H’s interference, Roman Reigns might be heading to Kansas City this Monday night with the WWE Universal Championship slung around his shoulder. Unfortunately, a Pedigree from The Game sealed The Big Dog’s fate in this past Monday’s Fatal 4-Way Elimination Match — a vengeance-fueled attack after Reigns defeated Triple H for the WWE World Championship at WrestleMania 32.
> 
> Denied Team Red’s most prestigious title by his longtime nemesis, Reigns is undoubtedly furious, and the rest of the Raw locker room would be wise to stay out of his way this week.


*Injured Cesaro looks ahead to Match 3*












> Despite a valiant effort against Sheamus this past Monday night, Cesaro sustained multiple contusions to the lumbar spine during the bout, which The Celtic Warrior used to his advantage by locking The Swiss Superman in the Cloverleaf to extend his lead to 2-0 in their Best of Seven Series.
> 
> Sheamus is now just two victories away from earning a guaranteed championship opportunity on Raw, and based on Cesaro’s condition, it’s unlikely that The King of Swing will be at 100 percent come Monday night. Can Cesaro rebound and finally make some headway in this hard-hitting series?


*Is Bayley in line for a WWE Women’s Championship opportunity?*












> As if Bayley wasn’t already a beacon of positivity, her alignment with WWE Tag Team Champions The New Day in last week’s Six-Person Mixed Tag Team Match had many WWE Universe members shooting rainbow-colored lasers out of their eyes for several hours — or, at least that’s what we’ve heard. Regardless, in her second week on Team Red’s roster, Bayley once again pinned Dana Brooke.That definitely didn’t sit well with WWE Women’s Champion Charlotte, who might be realizing that the hug-loving underdog is a greater threat to her title reign than she realized. If Bayley’s momentum continues, is a title opportunity in the cards?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET on all of WWE’s digital platforms.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/05 - Welcome To The KO Show*

Can't wait to tune in for Seth Rollins and Kevin Owens!! The former is turning face soon, and the latter is a new main eventer that just won the world title 

Edit: Didn't Raw draft Big Show? Has he even been used at all after the brand split? If not, then LOL!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

:cudi @The Batman 

I'm looking forward to seeing Triple H hog the spotlight Kevin Owens shine as Raw's top prize fighter.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I could see a triple threat match in the main event at COC for the Universal belt between KO, Roman and Seth.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Uptown King said:


> I could see a triple threat match in the main event at COC for the Universal belt between KO, Roman and Seth.


Nahh, I would rather it be Reigns vs Owens and Triple H vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Nahh, I would rather it be Reigns vs Owens and Triple H vs Seth Rollins


Clash of Champions seems too soon to have Rollins vs Triple H and it is not a bigger PPV. SurvivorSeries seems a better fit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Clique said:


> :cudi @The Batman
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing Triple H hog the spotlight Kevin Owens shine as Raw's top prize fighter.


I probably sound like a Debbie Downer, but I'm very fearful that Owens just becomes a side character to the HHH, Stephanie, and Foley saga. Hopefully I'm worrying over nothing.



prosperwithdeen said:


> Nahh, I would rather it be Reigns vs Owens and Triple H vs Seth Rollins


Don't think they will blow off HHH vs. Rollins so soon.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Open the show with Seth Rollins getting that ridiculously big babyface pop.

Have him cut a killer promo, borderline shoot, on how angry he is and that he's going to kick HHH's ass. I don't even want him to mention the Universal Championship, I want him to be angry at HHH and how he wants him and only him. No one interrupts him, just let Rollins have his time on his own to shine. In fact, let him call out HHH who doesn't come out and then have him tell everyone that he's going to get HHH himself. 

You then have Rollins backstage looking or HHH all night. Keep that interest but keep them apart.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Open the show with Seth Rollins getting that ridiculously big babyface pop.
> 
> Have him cut a killer promo, borderline shoot, on how angry he is and that he's going to kick HHH's ass. I don't even want him to mention the Universal Championship, I want him to be angry at HHH and how he wants him and only him. No one interrupts him, just let Rollins have his time on his own to shine. In fact, let him call out HHH who doesn't come out and then have him tell everyone that he's going to get HHH himself.
> 
> You then have Rollins backstage looking or HHH all night. Keep that interest but keep them apart.



Honestly, it's going to be harder to turn Seth babyface on Owens and HHH. HHH got a massive pop for screwing Rollins over for Owens, even larger than the one for dropping Reigns.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Honestly, it's going to be harder to turn Seth babyface on Owens and HHH. HHH got a massive pop for screwing Rollins over for Owens, even larger than the one for dropping Reigns.


That's true. 

People have convinced themselves Rollins turned face when in reality Owens and hhh turned baby


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



validreasoning said:


> That's true.
> 
> People have convinced themselves Rollins turned face when in reality Owens and hhh turned baby


A HHH backed Owens will always be more cheered than a Stephanie backed Rollins and both will be more cheered than a Foley backed Reigns.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> A HHH backed Owens will always be more cheered than a Stephanie backed Rollins and both will be more cheered than a Foley backed Reigns.


That's why Rollins has to separate himself from Stephanie and everyone else if they want a face turn to work. Last week was a bit of an exaggeration because it was the first time we saw HHH in 5 months and it was Owens big moment. People already want to cheer Seth. But they have to do it right so HHH doesn't come out like the good guy.

Which is hard, because even when HHH is supposed to be the heel, he still makes himself look like the hero.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Honestly, it's going to be harder to turn Seth babyface on Owens and HHH. HHH got a massive pop for screwing Rollins over for Owens, even larger than the one for dropping Reigns.


Which is why they should've turned him face 3 months ago when he had the momentum on his side after returning from his injury. Seth has been rumored to be turn babyface for awhile, but it's going to take more of an effort to get him there now. I'm curious to see how they go with it from here.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Which is why they should've turned him face 3 months ago when he had the momentum on his side after returning from his injury. But Seth has been rumored to be turn babyface for awhile, but it's going to take more of an effort now to get him there now. I'm curious to see how they go with it from here.


Definitely. It's one thing to turn him using Reigns, but Owens has a Punk-like following and is more of a hardcore fan darling than Rollins is. Owens is a heel right now and gets bigger babyface pops than most faces on both rosters :lol. In fact, the only people getting bigger pops currently are Cena and Bryan (who doesn't even wrestle), with AJ around the same.

They have to be careful with it. It might be easier to turn Owens and Rollins both tweaner and let the fans decide who's the heel and face.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I get the feeling Owens was supposed to take the title off of Finn at SS because it's in Canada, and Owens would probably be cheered heavy even thou he's heel. But now they had to pull the trigger early.

Always wanted to see Owens with the title at the level he was when he first debuted up till he went over Cena. But he's been the best heel going regardless, so I hope HHH let's him shine full and Fs off to deal with Rollins and Roman.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Despite the shitty title design, that belt looks kinda good on wens2. 

His promo will be interesting, wonder what direction they will take it.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Owens is going to get cheered no matter what so I hope he cuts a promo ripping everyone who didn't think he would ever be champion. 

Steph & Mick are also not going to get cheered over HHH especially since he's backing Owens.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins, despite being a heel since coming back from injury, has been getting one of the very top 1 or 2 pops on Raw over the past 3 months. Hell, he was getting cheered alot in 2015 with the title. I think people in this thread are under-estimating the crowds' connection with him that he's had for years now. If they do decide to turn him face soon, (which I think they will), he will have no problem getting pops from the crowd. He already has been getting some of the very best pops in the company for along time now.

If Owens is a face now, which I doubt, that would be a huge mistake. He's a much better heel.

Anyway, Rollins/H is the big feud that is going to come out of this. Can't wait. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Rollins, despite being a heel since coming back from injury, has been getting one of the very top 1 or 2 pops on Raw over the past 3 months. Hell, he was getting cheered alot in 2015 with the title. I think people in this thread are under-estimating the crowds' connection with him that he's had for years now. If they do decide to turn him face soon, (which I think they will), he will have no problem getting pops from the crowd. He already has been getting some of the very best pops in the company for along time now.
> 
> If Owens is a face now, which I doubt, that would be a huge mistake. He's a much better heel.
> 
> Anyway, Rollins/H is the big feud that is going to come out of this. Can't wait. :mark: :mark: :mark:


The issue is, he's not going to be more popular than Owens, though. Owens is FAR more charismatic than Seth, a far better talker and an equally good worker if not a better worker given his size.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I say if they are going to turn KO have him be a anti hero type figure, so a tweener instead of a clear hero and baby face. KO seems like he could be just as good of a anti hero as he is a villain now, or atleast close to it. Rollins should be a tweener from here on out until early next year when he turns face, do a slow build up. I like what a poster said above, have both men be tweeners and let the fans decide who is the face and heel in the scenario.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The issue is, he's not going to be more popular than Owens, though. Owens is FAR more charismatic than Seth, a far better talker and an equally good worker if not a better worker given his size.


Ok. I'm glad Owens is the Champion, tbh. I was rooting for him on Monday night. Takes Raw into a new direction going forward, that's for sure. It also puts all of the pressure on someone else to perform and draw. I wish KO the best.


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

hoping KO gets a long title run


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Honestly, it's going to be harder to turn Seth babyface on Owens and HHH. HHH got a massive pop for screwing Rollins over for Owens, even larger than the one for dropping Reigns.


I think the pop was more due to the fact that the fans knew exactly what was coming and they wanted Owens to win the belt - I think the right move would be to keep HHH/Owens away from eachother and that HHH done this because he was sick of Seth Rollins thinking he runs the place and by divine right feels he should be the champion etc.

I think Rollins cutting a face promo and HHH no showing would be a good step - fans will WANT to see the two fight and HHH no showing or not even being backstage whilst Rollins searches for him would be good. If they're looking to keep Rollins as face though, I'd keep him away from Owens and the belt for now.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Forget Rollins and Reigns. I'm curious as to how Jericho reacts to his best friend Kevin Owens being Universal champion. Surely there has to be a PPV title match between those two before Y2J leaves.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Having Stephanie eventually turn on Rollins after a month or two of siding with him could work, Stephanie still draws more heat than anyone bar Reigns and maybe Cena in the company. Alternatively, have him form a team out of necessity with Roman to combat the "new" authority culminating in a double turn where Roman betrays him. I dunno. Owens plays to the crowd too much to really facilitate the Rollins face turn properly, he can certainly get a lot of the work done but another heel will be needed to cement the switch.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*The Kevin Owens Show







:mark:*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I'm interested in how Jericho fits into all of this. He already included himself as the champion together with Owens (using "we" on twitter).


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I really hope they keep Seth Rollins away from Stephanie. If they want his gradual face turn to work, they have to try to keep him away from Stephanie so the fans would be more likely to cheer for him. Don't let Seth side with Stephanie too much.

They could just have Stephanie try to get him to trust her after what happened last week. However, Seth isn't sure if he can trust her. Start building up tension between them until Stephanie finally turns on Seth.

I'm looking forward to see a pissed off Seth tomorrow night


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> I say if they are going to turn KO have him be a anti hero type figure, so a tweener instead of a clear hero and baby face. KO seems like he could be just as good of a anti hero as he is a villain now, or atleast close to it. Rollins should be a tweener from here on out until early next year when he turns face, do a slow build up. I like what a poster said above, have both men be tweeners and let the fans decide who is the face and heel in the scenario.


If you've seen him in ROH, you'd know he's just as good of a face as he is as a heel. Anti-authority, wrestling's worst nightmare, Kevin Steen was one of the greatest characters I've ever watched.



Erik. said:


> I think the pop was more due to the fact that the fans knew exactly what was coming and they wanted Owens to win the belt - I think the right move would be to keep HHH/Owens away from eachother and that HHH done this because he was sick of Seth Rollins thinking he runs the place and by divine right feels he should be the champion etc.
> 
> I think Rollins cutting a face promo and HHH no showing would be a good step - fans will WANT to see the two fight and HHH no showing or not even being backstage whilst Rollins searches for him would be good. If they're looking to keep Rollins as face though, I'd keep him away from Owens and the belt for now.


That's a good suggestion to turn/keep Rollins as a face. That said, I don't really expect WWE to feed Owens too many lame duck challengers before giving him Seth. When that time comes I'm not seeing anything better than a split response for Seth. I could be wrong though.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

In before the fuckery


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*I can see the backstage skits now..:*
Rene Young(even though she's on smackdown): "Ladies and gentleman, please welcome my guest at this time, the WWE Universal champion, Kevin Owens. Now that you'e won the richest prize in sports entertainment, whats next for Kevin Owens"

KO: "Well, let me tell you something mean Gene, KOMANIA has just gone into overdrive"
(Jericho walks in)

Jericho: "Hey Kev, are you blind? I think you meant Rene Dupree"

Rene Young: "Actually, it's Rene Young"

KO: "Honestly, Rene, no-one cares. Why don't you go back to that little show of yours, talking [email protected], and leave interviews to the professionals"

Rene Young: "Actually, it's called Talking Smack"

KO: "Not from where I'm sitting..."


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Owens winning the title is the reason I'm watching RAW for the first time since the split.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The issue is, he's not going to be more popular than Owens, though. Owens is FAR more charismatic than Seth, a far better talker and an equally good worker if not a better worker given his size.


It wouldn't surprise me at all to see a heel Owens get cheered over a babyface Rollins. 

I think people on here who are eager to see Rollins as a face will regret it. With the awful material most babyfaces are given to work with, Rollins doesn't have anywhere near the amount of charisma to make it work. His promos will be even worse as a face than they were as a heel (and they were atrocious as a heel.)

Meanwhile, Owens has been getting huge pops for a while, and he's going to be able to keep his edge as a heel. He would slaughter Rollins on the mic.


----------



## mendohelix (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

KO is garbage. Get rid of this fat crap.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Is it a new new era every week now? This is hideous Crap.

With the new idea of doing fake shoot angles, WWE is one step closer to WCW 2000.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Simply...amazing said:


> *I can see the backstage skits now..:*
> Rene Young(even though she's on smackdown): "Ladies and gentleman, please welcome my guest at this time, the WWE Universal champion, Kevin Owens. Now that you'e won the richest prize in sports entertainment, whats next for Kevin Owens"
> 
> KO: "Well, let me tell you something mean Gene, KOMANIA has just gone into overdrive"
> ...


Lol I can actually see that interview happening XD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

A rare good WWE storyline and people on here are already trying to turn it into a mark war less than a week into the storyline. And some folks have asked me why I don't post as much in the wrestling sections as I used to. :mj2

Either way, I don't care about the reactions, as long as the storyline is quality. WWE has blured the lines between face and heel for the past 2 years or now. Rollins has received many pops as a heel. Reigns has received alot of heat as a face. Owens has gotten cheered as a heel. I don't think it matters who gets cheered. There is a good chance both guys would get cheered in this feud. Only thing that matters is that the story is good.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Shouldn't the title of thread be changed to......

*"The LAST Raw b4 the SLAUGHTER?"*

#ItsCOMMING #MondayBightBore #WWELogic


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Not watching. Ole Miss vs FSU is must watch television. I don't need to see Paul the heat vacuum on my tv for 3 straight hours.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



OwenSES said:


> Forget Rollins and Reigns. I'm curious as to how Jericho reacts to his best friend Kevin Owens being Universal champion. Surely there has to be a PPV title match between those two before Y2J leaves.


Maybe later down the road like at the RR or RAW ppv afterwards, but for now JeriKO should continue. Both can be regarded as the Universal Champions. Have Jericho slowly get jealous of the attention KO gets and respect, which makes Chris feel left out and decides to do his own thing.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



mendohelix said:


> KO is garbage. Get rid of this fat crap.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I'm fine with KO as Champion. But if this turns into another cowardly bitch who can't win anything on his own Authority storyline, then I'm out till he loses the title. Rollins' reign was unbearable, and it sucks cause it could have been great.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*This looks like an overall good show. I'm actually excited for RAW as a whole for the first time since they blew everyone away with the initial brand split episode.*


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Kevin Owens is the champ.

Seth Rollins is turning face.

I've been waiting for this for two goddamn years. 

Please don't fuck this up, WWE. Please...

Also, lol @ the marks already trying to cause shit in this thread :lol

Stupid idiots.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I could see Owens/Rusev vs Rollins/Reigns main eventing Raw. wens2 :rusev :rollins :reigns2


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I'm not a fan of Owens, and I really disagree with the sudden turn of Triple H on Rollins when it should've been built up.

In any case, what's done is done, and if Owens is to be the champion, he needs a clean win to establish himself because after last weeks main event, Triple H might as well be carrying the belt.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

First time in ages I can't wait for Raw. KO as champ. Please don't fuck it up WWE.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

THANOS said:


> Definitely. It's one thing to turn him using Reigns, but Owens has a Punk-like following and is more of a hardcore fan darling than Rollins is. Owens is a heel right now and gets bigger babyface pops than most faces on both rosters :lol. In fact, the only people getting bigger pops currently are Cena and Bryan (who doesn't even wrestle), with AJ around the same.
> 
> They have to be careful with it. It might be easier to turn Owens and Rollins both tweaner and let the fans decide who's the heel and face.


trips knows how to generate heat so id hope hed be able to get some of that heat on owens if theyre going to be aligned 

i agree seth will need to be away from steph if he wants to go full babyface 

an alternative route would be to go full blown heel with reigns and turn owens face, keep seth as a cocky tweener to get booed when hes against faces and cheered against heels


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw (09/05) Discussion Thread*










The new champion not feeling the Kayne West concert.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw (09/05) Discussion Thread*

Kevin Owens is going to cut his first 30 minutes boring promo to open the show.

They grow up so fast, i'm so proud!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw (09/05) Discussion Thread*

Hope Kevin buries everyone in his opening promo :lmao


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Lowkey, I'm just glad to see so many people excited for Raw this week. Should be a good one.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Looking forward to Raw for the first time in a while.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Probably been posted already, but Owens has got a new shirt:










Foley's sent out a tweet too:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772826986540441601


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I'll be so pissed if a random Kane mask isn't hanging up somewhere.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I'll be watching the football game tonight. You guys need to do a good job of keeping me up on the news from Raw


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Looking forward to RAW tonight. I hope they let Owens open the show by himself and shoot on everyone who didn't think he'll ever be champion.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That shirt though :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*










:mark:


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Even Flow said:


> Probably been posted already, but Owens has got a new shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE MY GOD DAMN MONEY RIGHT NOW.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Hope they don't forget about everything besides the main event scene like last week.

What a bore that was.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Time to start getting ready for Raw


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Cipher said:


> I'm fine with KO as Champion. But if this turns into another *cowardly bitch* who can't win anything on his own Authority storyline, then I'm out till he loses the title. Rollins' reign was unbearable, and it sucks cause it could have been great.


You're gonna be disappointed because this is basically the definition of a WWE top heel. Unless your name is Brock Lesnar. Expect the PPV finishes to be overbooked as fuck if Owens is facing Rollins or Reigns. Anyone below those two guys I could see Owens beating them decisively, but the question is will they put anyone besides those two in a PPV match with him anytime soon?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Even Flow said:


> Probably been posted already, but Owens has got a new shirt.


He got new plates too.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I don't care if Owens is a cowardly heel and loses all of his TV matches. Just let him win when it matters and give him 40 minutes of TV time per episode. That will easily be better than any recent heel title reign, since he's actually entertaining.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I *REALLY *hope they book Owens like they did in NXT because man he was absolute gold as a heel. 

He's the closest the WWE ever had to CM Punk in terms of a heel being so good that you really want to hate him, Owens is one of the only heels who I think could end up getting the whole crowd to boo him during his segment. They'll only end up cheering him in his matches though.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



CJ said:


> He got new plates too.


Lit AF.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



CJ said:


> He got new plates too.


:mark:

:BAM

PLEASE book Owens right in his reign. i was stoked as fuck last week when he won it, even though it was via Triple H, he fucking WON............................................IT.

I do wonder what (boring) reasoning they have planned for why Trips screwed Rollins over tho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

It's all on Owens to deliver now. Be interesting to see if he does.

Looking forward to the Triple H/Rollins interactions. That's going to be fun.

:mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772882714512928768


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

In a perfect world Kevin Owens would turn on Triple H and go full tweener, since he's already being cheered as a heel anyway,. Either way, I hope they book him at least as a dominant heel and not a guy who needs bodyguards or some shit like that.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

so kevin owens is a main eventer by means of now having raw main title, there are only a few main eventers on raw show, wwe is suppose to make me believe he has a chance to beat any of those guys, its been a year since he beat cena and he lost the two matches after, they better get creative with his booking, because I cant buy 5'8 or 5'10 guy beating reigns, rollins, rusev. brock, shemaus,


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> so kevin owens is a main eventer by means of now having raw main title, there are only a few main eventers on raw show, wwe is suppose to make me believe he has a chance to beat any of those guys, its been a year since he beat cena and he lost the two matches after, they better get creative with his booking, because I cant buy 5'8 or 5'10 guy beating reigns, rollins, rusev. brock, shemaus,


He's 6 foot and idk why you included Rollins in the list since KO looks ways more imposing than Rollins. Not that it matters. This is wrestling :lmao


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> so kevin owens is a main eventer by means of now having raw main title, there are only a few main eventers on raw show, wwe is suppose to make me believe he has a chance to beat any of those guys, its been a year since he beat cena and he lost the two matches after, they better get creative with his booking, because I cant buy 5'8 or 5'10 guy beating reigns, rollins, rusev. brock, shemaus,


Get creative with what? It's wrestling. Rey Mysterio could beat the Great Khali. Who gives a fuck?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> so kevin owens is a main eventer by means of now having raw main title, there are only a few main eventers on raw show, wwe is suppose to make me believe he has a chance to beat any of those guys, its been a year since he beat cena and he lost the two matches after, they better get creative with his booking, because I cant buy 5'8 or 5'10 guy beating reigns, rollins, rusev. brock, shemaus,


Owens is billed as 6 foot, so at a max that is his height. He is smaller than all of those guys you mentioned though, at least from a height standpoint. Rollins might be bigger since coming back from his injury as he has put on same mass since then.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Poyser said:


> He's 6 foot and idk why you included Rollins in the list since KO looks ways more imposing than Rollins. Not that it matters. This is wrestling :lmao


hes not 6foot I started a thread and have pictue proof that he is shorter than tom Philips who is 6 ft and had to spread his legs to appear like 1 inch shorter than him. and yes its wrestling but if they just throw out realistic matchups and outcomes it just makes it not worth watching, like booking Enzo to beat up bigshow I would never want to watch after that if that happened


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This Raw will be good


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> hes not 6foot I started a thread and have pictue proof that he is shorter than tom Philips who is 6 ft and had to spread his legs to appear like 1 inch shorter than him. and yes its wrestling but if they just throw out realistic matchups and outcomes it just makes it not worth watching, like booking Enzo to beat up bigshow I would never want to watch after that if that happened


Rey Mysterio used to routinely beat the big show though? And you're talking as if Owens is a midget when he most certainly isn't. I'd back him in a legit fight against someone like Rollins based off their look. I could be right or wrong about the actual fight but since it's looks you're talking about, I think Owens looks far more threatening than Rollins does.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

if it wasn't for his beard owens would have a babyface....I wasn't watching wrestling when rey mysterio was beating show so Ill just say that that was stupid....and for whats its worth I was watching the fatal four way with my aunts husband and as soon as he saw that big cass was elimanted first, he was like wrestling is fake...he said it should have been reigns vs cass as last two. this is a guy who doesn't watch wrestling like that but he was into the match but as soon as cass got elimanted he just didn't believe it anymore. that's where im coming from.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sure, because wrestling would be super exciting if the big guys went over all the time. If you want believability then there are plenty of options out there other than wrestling.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*I'm ready







*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Looking forward to Raw tonight, excited to see Owens as champ. It will be interesting to see what happens with Owens and Rollins, also interesting to see how Jericho plays into this.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Poyser said:


> Sure, because wrestling would be super exciting if the big guys went over all the time. If you want believability then there are plenty of options out there other than wrestling.


This. He should just turn on Mr Olympia and get his Vaseline ready.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

READY FOR THE KEVIN OWENS SHOW.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Owens getting a "Proper" Celebration tonight from Foley and Steph. Curious to see how this one plays out. I'm excited for the Rollins/HHH confrontation tonight as well.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Owens getting a "Proper" Celebration tonight from Foley and Steph. Curious to see how this one plays out. I'm excited for the Rollins/HHH confrontation tonight as well.


Don't get your hopes up i bet $50 Triple H sticks his nose into this celebration and makes it all about himself and the tension with Steph


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> so kevin owens is a main eventer by means of now having raw main title, there are only a few main eventers on raw show, wwe is suppose to make me believe he has a chance to beat any of those guys, its been a year since he beat cena and he lost the two matches after, they better get creative with his booking, because I cant buy 5'8 or 5'10 guy beating reigns, rollins, rusev. brock, shemaus,


You can't buy KO going over Sheamus? Even outside of kayfabe Sheamus is the guy who constantly loses shoot fights with smaller guys; and in kayfabe that would be a massive upset, even during his last title run Sheamus looked weak. Also isn't Rusev is kinda the same build as Owens (not completely but similar).


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Really looking forward to the tears from Seth Rollins fans when it turns out that Owens is actually the one to become babyface while Seth remains the same whinny heel. There is a reason why Owens hasn't thrash talked on twitter since he won the title and why he is having this big celebration and also has the new shirt (which is as babyface as it gets) out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Turning Owens face would make no sense. He's been a great heel his run (even though he doesn't get much heat and gets cheered instead). And to turn him as soon as he gets the title would be even worse. Could get robbed of a decent heel reign.

Either way, I'm THRILLED Rollins isn't aligned with H anymore. It's nothing but a good thing for Seth, even if it's a slow burn face turn.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

spagbol said:


> ecclesiastes10 said:
> 
> 
> > so kevin owens is a main eventer by means of now having raw main title, there are only a few main eventers on raw show, wwe is suppose to make me believe he has a chance to beat any of those guys, its been a year since he beat cena and he lost the two matches after, they better get creative with his booking, because I cant buy 5'8 or 5'10 guy beating reigns, rollins, rusev. brock, shemaus,
> ...


Rusev is built like a brick wall. Ko is built like a contractor who shows plumbers crack.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Turning Owens face would make no sense. He's been a great heel his run (even though he doesn't get much heat and gets cheered instead). And to turn him as soon as he gets the title would be even worse. Could get robbed of a decent heel reign.
> 
> Either way, I'm THRILLED Rollins isn't aligned with H anymore. It's nothing but a good thing for Seth, even if it's a slow burn face turn.


Owens turning face wouldn't have to change his character at all. He would just need to direct his attention towards heels.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Tomight is a VERY important show. It needs to be red hot to keep the ratings from falling off a cliff because football starts next week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SDWarrior said:


> Owens turning face wouldn't have to change his character at all. He would just need to direct his attention towards heels.


The actual act of turning him would still make no sense, though. And with how WWE treats and books their faces, I wouldn't trust them to have him as the same character as when he's a heel. Plus, as World Champion and top face, from a talent stadnpoint, it'd be alllll on him to draw on Raw every week, going up against the NFL. I'd be careful what I wished for.

It'd be fine with me, though. If they want to have a face turn for Rollins be slow burn and turn him on a bigger stage, Rumble, WM, Raw after WM, that would be great by me. He deserves the bigger stage, tbh.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DemonKane_Legend said:


> This Raw will be good


Reminds of when Macho Man won the world title and Hogan had to stick his nose in.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Stephanie will be backing Rollins so she will be face, she's been face last weeks tough. But she's been switching from face to heel and from heel to face to much in the last two years. Sometimes she's rough with the crowd and sometimes she kiss the crowd's ass. 

She was heel when Shane came back and she had confrontations with, then after Wrestlemania she was good with Shane and she even owned Charlotte and slapped Ric Flair who are 100% heels, she even denied Rollins a hug when he came back and told him that things have changed here, then she turned heel by being rough with the crowd again and backing Seth Rollins, then she turned face again since Mick Foley is the GM .

And I remember Stephanie kissing the crowd's ass several times when she was supposed to be heel during the authority era. I also remember Stephanie and Hunter announcing that they're doing charity things live on Raw where they were supposed to be the top villains.

It's like sometimes she wants to be face and sometimes she wants to be heel, and she switches every time she wants.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Poyser said:


> He's 6 foot and idk why you included Rollins in the list since KO looks ways more imposing than Rollins. Not that it matters. This is wrestling :lmao


Lol nah he's like 5'10.

He might look a little more imposing that Rollins (not that that's difficult) but he still doesn't look imposing... at all.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772902419021705216KO gonna get a proper celebration tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Somebody may be getting a stunner tonight.



Spoiler: Raw



PWInsider has confirmed that WWE Hall of Famer Stone Cold Steve Austin is backstage at the Sprint Center in Kansas City, Missouri (the site of tonight's edition of Monday Night RAW)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

They are going over the fatal four way match and ending on the pre-show now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Austin & Owens confrontation would be awesome :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

We all anticipate a good show after the thrilling end to last Monday's episode. WWE better not fuck it up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

They are holding a poll now asking people if they think Steph knew about what Triple H was going to do.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Mr Shovel aka The Game aka King of Kings, aka 20 minute promo back :trips


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

If HHH steals Owens moment again tonight....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Charlotte vs Bayley non-title match tonight..


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Mr Shovel aka The Game aka King of Kings, aka 20 minute promo back :trips


He's the main reason why I'm bothering to tune in tonight.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Straw Hat said:


> If HHH steals Owens moment again tonight....


And then Austin comes down


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Straw Hat said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by BeckyGOAT View Post
> Ambrose may not be a bigger star than Cena or Reigns but he's definitely a bigger star than AJ so I think AJ marks should be glad he's getting a chance against Ambrose rather than facing baron corbin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Ohhh they are showing Cena's warning to Rollins about the authority from a year ago on the pre-show...interesting.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Clique said:


> We all anticipate a good show after the thrilling end to last Monday's episode. WWE better not fuck it up.



Or else.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Owens music will hit first but Hunter will speak infinitely more than Owens.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Dolorian said:


> Ohhh they are showing Cena's warning to Rollins about the authority from a year ago on the pre-show...interesting.


They realised they lucked out and are probably acting like this was always the plan. Just happens it coincidental it happened pretty much a year on.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Lots of debate on wether Steph knew or not about Triple H's actions. Seems like this will be a big angle moving forward.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The two most intriguing ones to watch for tonight is how they showcase Kevin Owens and Seth Rollins.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

In before Authority opening promo.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Dolorian said:


> Lots of debate on wether Steph knew or not about Triple H's actions. Seems like this will be a big angle moving forward.


Where does the angle realistically go though? What can Stephanie even do?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Owens coronation will open RAW


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I'm here just for KO and watch the beginning of the Seth's journey for become the undisputed FOTC.:bosstrips


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I need this Seth face promo tonight.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


>


BeckyGOAT must be on some good shit. :HA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Ok, and here...we...go!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Can't really remember i've been so excited to see what happens next ... I know they'll fuck it up and make it about HHH not liking that Rollins thinks he's the man or some shit.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This may be great . But it's a holiday , let's see


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

It's about that time, let's go.I'm quite interested to see how Stephanie reacts at all this. P.S. This is a pretty cool promo.


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

It's time, it's time, it's Kevin Owens time!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

HERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRE WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

'Most shocking moment in Raw history' :lmao

Fuck off you complete spaz.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

They're overselling the FUCK out of that RAW ending, holy shit.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I like this recap. It feels like I'm watching a trailer


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The main event match last week went 36 minutes ? nice


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

WWE is now officially a TV Show......Put that on twitter!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772946661781843968
why


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Cass really did do a good job last week. Hopefully he'll get pushed when he and Enzo break up.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

how good is this video wow


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Erik. said:


> Where does the angle realistically go though? What can Stephanie even do?


They can continue the Seth being chosen, and when Dean loses the belt to AJ, arrange for a trade of Ambrose for say Cesaro.

Shield reunion.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

If this is the Kevin Owens Show, where's the Kane mask?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

First time actually sitting down at the start of RAW to watch since Summerslam fell so flat. All it took was Owens winning the belt. I'm such an easy mark...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I marked like hell at this point :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Could the new wrestling boom be upon us?!?!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

More shocking than when Undertaker crucified Stone Cold? Okay.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Show starting off with the Goddess.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Could the new wrestling boom be upon us?!?!


Unfortunately...false


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Steph we can clearly see that you aren't on the phone :lmao you're on the dial screen :lmao


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Could the new wrestling boom be upon us?!?!


You're very delusional if you believe that


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Dial button is green.. She isn't actually on the phone.. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I predict that HHH will Pedigree Mick's face into a pile of thumbtacks before the night's off.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Foley is pissed!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Team Foley vs Team :trips at Survival Series


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Is it me, or does Mick Foley look like he could be Luke Harper's dad?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



T0M said:


> More shocking than when Undertaker crucified Stone Cold? Okay.


or when austin killed lita with a chair

anyways foley vs hhh oooooooh:grin2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Could the new wrestling boom be upon us?!?!


No not even close :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Foley actually looks dressed up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is good! 

WWE HISTORY!!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Looks like Raw are trying to copy Smackdown by opening the show with a backstage segment.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is shit.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Steph is much prettier than any of those young girls. Wow!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I've seen better acting in HBO porn


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

[USER][/USER]


MarkyWhipwreck said:


> No not even close :lol:lol:lol


I tried. :grin2:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Wait what happened in 1998 after the Hell in a Cell? I'm slow and missed what he said.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



American_Nightmare said:


> They can continue the Seth being chosen, and when Dean loses the belt to AJ, arrange for a trade of Ambrose for say Cesaro.
> 
> *Shield reunion.*





No.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Kiss her mic!!!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Shit sucks already.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

There's a real market missing for live action soap opera's...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

You're not that girl Steph. :draper2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Erik. said:


> Looks like Raw are trying to copy Smackdown by opening the show with a backstage segment.


Except SD's wasn't cringe :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Steph is about to cry?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Emotional opening to Raw tonight lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh lord :kobefacepalm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Why on earth are we starting with this.

If this happened earlier, they should have showed this shit on the pre-show.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Booooo


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Shit opening.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Liar!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That was gay.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

On one hand I want to say what the fuck was that. On the other hand I can understand the conflict brewing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Is she lying y'all? 

Hmmmm?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Emotional opening to Raw tonight lol.


Still beats giving Seth or Reigns a mic and 10 minutes to talk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Damn, it took 7 minutes for the Raw intro to play


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Stephanie's acting makes me lol.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Get that cunt Stephanie off my TV.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Might have been corny, but it's sets up the story so...


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That was some cringey shit.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> There's a real market missing for live action soap opera's...


Wrestling should be a soap opera.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Where are the fucking zoo animals?!?!?!?!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Don't see how anyone can complain about that. That was a good segment and the best Stephanie and Mick have looked since the split. Especially Foley.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

C'mon KO take that crap suit off, we don't wear those !!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Funny seeing KO in a suit.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> I predict that HHH will Pedigree Mick's face into a pile of thumbtacks before the night's off.


Thatd be quality tv


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Kevn Owens wearing that suit like a champ


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

CORPORATE KEV?!?!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

SUIT OWENS SUIT


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The Champ IS HERE!!!!


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Why the hell is he in a suit. This is freaking Seth Rollins story all over again.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Corporate Kev :maury


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Kevin doesn't look to bad in a suit.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This show would be so much better without Mick Foley making everything all about himself. He's so worthless.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Where the fuck is the petting zoo for Owens


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I thought Owens was over? Comes out to crickets. :lmao

The 'you deserve it' chants he's about to get don't count.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I am marking the fuck out!!!!!!! OWENS BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


Lothario said:


> Don't see how anyone can complain about that. That was a good segment and the best Stephanie and Mick have looked since the split. Especially Foley.


I agree. It was short, sweet and to the point. Not bad.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Fuck off with the McMahon family drama.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LOL @ KO and that "Mick Diss" ..... DAYUM! That was cold!

And that pyro was SIIIIIIIIIICK!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Erik. said:


> SUIT OWENS SUIT


PYRO OWENS PYRO


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*Remember the baby, Owens... oh dear lord how embarrassing would it be if his water broke now.*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

that smirk from steph, hmmmmmmmmmmm where oh where have i seen that before oh aye armageddon 99


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That was a good opening between Steph and Foley. Let's see how things go with Owens and his coronation now. Interesting how he didn't shake Foley's hand.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Dat pyro


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Hey look...it's the place holder holding HHH's title.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



dsnotgood said:


> Why the hell is he in a suit. This is freaking Seth Rollins story all over again.


Maybe he'll go the Stone Cold route and state this is the last time we'll ever see him in a suit...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Never noticed how short KO was.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

"Kevin Owens is eating it all up"


I see what you did there lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Fight cooperate Owens Fight


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

lol you'd think this celebration would be for a face world champion


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Are we really about to rehash the Authority storyline for the next 6 - 9 months, only with Seth playing the role of Ambrose and Reigns?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Heel promo coming.... he's about to take a massive SHIET on EVERYONE but his family!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The "you deserve it" chants are getting as bad as the "this is awesome" chants.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I like Kevin Owens, but he's a terrible heel.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> P5YC40D3L1C said:
> 
> 
> > There's a real market missing for live action soap opera's...
> ...


It is, in lucha underground.

Wwe can do it, but the writers are too shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Owens is still a heel.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Might have been corny, but it's sets up the story so...


Truski.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> That was gay.


I always make my WWE character-playing pantheon aka my measuring stick in that regard the trio of 05 Eddie Guerrero (particularly the heel turn), Jake Roberts promos talking about the joy he got slapping Elizabeth and early Mankind, particularly the stidown with JR. Obviously, I put Mick in that little standard-bearer list but that was genuinely, particularly from Steph, some of the worst acting I have seen in some time in a ring. Right up there with crying Show and the Bellas during their feud honestly. Right. Up. There.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

No, Kevin. They're not. They're stupid idiots 

Edit: Nice, he's making the crowd boo him now. Dat heel work :3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Owens ripping at he crowd hehe


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Trying too hard to get boos....


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Good job shitting on those stupid chants.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

KO looks like a million bucks out there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Kevin Owens don't need no stinking fans.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Folks about to get Full Sail'd by KO.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Owens is still a heel.


As he should be.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

God job by Owens going in on the crowd


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The crowd has completely been killed over the years. I can't imagine HHH getting "You deserve it," chants. These idiots would boo The Rock while marking for HHH lol. So "edgy" today. Times really have changed. Glad KO is still trying to get heat.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Lothario said:


> Are we really about to rehash the Authority storyline for the next 6 - 9 months, only with Seth playing the role of Ambrose and Reigns?


Sadly yes. This angle hit nWo levels of dragging a long time ago.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

lol Kevin reminding the crowd that he's a heel


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wwetna1 said:


> Still beats giving Seth or Reigns a mic and 10 minutes to talk


I guess you have a point there! :lol I still like Seth though and he isn't to bad on the mic. :smile2:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LOL! Owens destroying the smarks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Lol they just wont ever let a wrestler turn due to crowd reaction, ever.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

He's kinda right. But sheez he's smaller than Mick.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Owens is already significantly better in this role than Seth was.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

MARKING FOR SETH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Cipher said:


> I like Kevin Owens, but he's a terrible heel.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Where's Jericho?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This promo. So good.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

There's that babyface anger Seth ! I already love it ! Weak pop though


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Great, my tv cut off right when he said the crowd was a bunch of idiots trying to hijack his moment lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

THE MAN :rollins


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Nice to have a champ who can talk. Haven't had that since HHH held it


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

uh oh, wasn't expecting Seth to appear in the first hour already


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That pop


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Face Rollins Face


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Well if it's not going to be THe Rusev Show might as well be The Kevin Owens Show.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> Wrestling should be a soap opera.


Bull. Sports Entertainment is a soap opera, prowrestling isn't.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins :mark:


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The Kevin Owens Show

TKOS


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Seth's theme still has nothing recognizable about it.

At least he's improved tenfold on his promos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins telling it like it is.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

FACE ROLLINS FTW!!!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Seth killing it.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Kevin Owens is fucking amazing and I think I'm in love with an obese man with acne scars even though I'm a heterosexual married male. This is a time for reflection...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is getting interesting. Where does Roman fit into all of this?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I would love to be in Stephs pocket :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

SETH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Cipher said:


> I like Kevin Owens, but he's a terrible heel.


Not sure if stupid or legit mentally challenged


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

A pissed off Seth Rollins turning face. That's all I wanted


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins makes me question my sexuality.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Owens and Rollins will be an awesome feud!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ACSplyt said:


> This is getting interesting. Where does Roman fit into all of this?


Sits on the sidelines, broods, tries to make a joke, then punches somebody.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Goddess Stephanie will never be on her knees Seth.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Stephanie on her knees. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Is Seth just going to ignore the fact that he was in HHH's pocket as well for like 2 years?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Seth has no ability to change his tone or pace himself on the mic.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Kevin Owens is even more of a douche with that suit on lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

In 2014, Rollins would've sh*t the bed in this promo. The progress :clap


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ACSplyt said:


> This is getting interesting. Where does Roman fit into all of this?


In the mid-card where he belongs.

j/k


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins is definitely a face. Holy shit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Just a puppet :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Don't care how great of a heel fans claim Seth was. He's going to be a much better baby face. His ceiling is exponentially higher as a face.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Seth a face :mark


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

C'mon Seth turning face.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

YES!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Man , Seth is really good at promos . He has improved tremendously


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

OMG don't suspend Seth!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

THANK YOU BASED FOLEY


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Roxinius said:


> Not sure if stupid or legit mentally challenged


"oh no someone has a different opinion than me"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol they just wont ever let a wrestler turn due to crowd reaction, ever.


They have to be in control at all times... They can't actually listen to their fans and book acocordingly. We don't know anything. 

And I'm bored of this already... this segment just really isn't doing it for me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins finally a face, thank god.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Heel Owens is more over than face Rollins.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins is officially my 2nd favorite on Raw, he was before but it's even more confirmed now :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I think Foley forgot the chain of command...the GM cannot override the Commish...


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

They will go the Stone Cold way with Seth Rollins.
The anti hero who will raise hell against his bosses.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This opening segment is better than last week's! And last week's segment was good too


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is GOOOOOOOOOOOD fugg any who disagrees!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The fuckery:lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> I would love to be in Stephs pocket :mark:


As would I. :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is an awesome segment


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I like badass face Rollins!


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Haha no Roman Reigns


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*Ok, this Rollins is hype. Where has this passion been for the last two years?*


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Cipher said:


> "oh no someone has a different opinion than me"


Hate to break it to you but he's the second best heel on the roster right now


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh my god I'm so happy right now. Seth is face :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The Kevin Owens Show: I want to see clips of KO freeze frames of him throwing a hat in the air or tripping an ottoman.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

People not very fondly on the match it seems.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Why does Roman not get a rematch he was also screwed by HHH.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

and em, why did haitch do what he did then?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That announcement fell flat.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That's gonna be a great match


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> Rollins finally a face, thank god.


This has been a LONG time coming... :mark:


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Great opening, folks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Now to see what Reigns, Triple H and Jericho does and we can call it a show and get ready for SDL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Great job by everyone involved in that segment.

:mark:


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Foley is light years ahead of Cryin Bryan as GM


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Hysteria said:


> I think Foley forgot the chain of command...the GM cannot override the Commish...


Vince logic...

I mean, he did fail doing a football league, so he doesn't know a lot about hierarchy in sports.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Roxinius said:


> Hate to break it to you but he's the second best heel on the roster right now


Made me legit laugh out loud. Good on you, mate.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Opening segment is fire. :mark:

Please put some effort into the rest of the show this time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Really great segment, Owens and Rollins will be fucking HYPE

Face Rollins...fuck yes!! :mark:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I feel like Rollins is about to start climbing my personal favorites list.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I didn't want a Rollins face turn, but the draft and Balor injury kind of backed them into a corner...


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Let Rollins be a face.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Boos for the match?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Life010 said:


> They will go the Stone Cold way with Seth Rollins.
> The anti hero who will raise hell against his bosses.


And that's fine, just please no one try to compare this to Austin's run because with that you're already setting Seth up to fail. No one will ever duplicate Austin.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Just turned it on. No triple H? Baxk to the football game...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Why does Roman not get a rematch he was also screwed by HHH.


Wasn't there a rumor today that Roman vs Triple H could be the main event? Not a spoiler just a rumor


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Leather Rebel said:


> People not very fondly on the match it seems.


They wanted to see it on Raw.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Who would've thought WWE could follow-up on a 2 year long story without completely butchering it?

Well, there's still enough time until WM to do that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Why does Roman not get a rematch he was also screwed by HHH.


Thoughts a Owens/Reigns two-man power trip... engineering by Trips?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*I disagree with giving away Charlotte vs. Bayley on free TV. Even if it ends in fuckery, it doesn't matter. Keep these two separated until the PPV. You kept Sasha and Charlotte separated for an entire year. Don't blow your load on the next big feud within a matter of weeks.*


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I can't wait to see Bayley's booty.

:bayley2


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Decent opening segment.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Cipher said:


> Made me legit laugh out loud. Good on you, mate.


Only joke here is you thinking you know what talent is


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Hysteria said:


> I think Foley forgot the chain of command...the GM cannot override the Commish...


In the attitude era he fucked Shane, Steph, and Vince weekly. The only one he never crossed was Linda


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

How does Steph still look so damn good after all these years and a few kids. Wow. She is stunning tonight!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh, my girl is UP NEXT! :bayley


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Foley looked good in that segment. Liked the intensity.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That Rollins face turn happened a lot faster than I thought. Excellent heel work by Owens as well. Did a great job of turning the crowd against him.

Also, :lol at the crowd booing the match being announced for Clash of Champions. They wanted it tonight!

Watch some of the idiots here claim that fans were actually booing the match, and not the fact that the match isn't happening tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Boos for the match?


Boo's because they wanted that match tonight. Can't blame em.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

It was a good segment, but I'm keeping this shit at arms length with the McMahon family drama looming in the background.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

One of the best openings in a long time. Steph's going to lose her mind between Triple H doing what he did and Foley overriding her when she's the boss.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

:bayley Bayley is awesome!!! Huglife!!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Steph had an affair with Rollins, HHH found out? That would be my attitude era guess. My 2016 guess that WWE has no idea where this is headed.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Natecore said:


> Fuck You!


Shut Up, Stupid! 

No need to be a potty mouth you worthless human garbage. 

;-)


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

SOOO glad Rollins is face now.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Now just ditch the Pedigree and come into the light Seth!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Backlash this Sunday? Already? :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I was in the bathroom but was Owens v. Rollins made tonight?

edit: Nevermind


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So no Triple H tonight?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Boos for the match?


I think they booed because they wanted to see the U-title rematch tonight, but it turns out that it's going to take place at Clash of Champions.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

If they keep that edge on him, Face Rollins is going to be absolutely fantastic. So excited.


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wkc_23 said:


> Boo's because they wanted that match tonight. Can't blame em.


The same fans who complain about 50/50 booking and no build up to PPV matches?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Do you smell it? That smell. A kind of smelly smell. The smelly smell that smells... smelly.

Shenanigans


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



dsnotgood said:


> How does Steph still look so damn good after all these years and a few kids. Wow. She is stunning tonight!


HGH


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> :bayley Bayley is awesome!!! Huglife!!!


That Bailey facial expression has me dyin' :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

And now WWE Presents: The Death of the Bayley/Charlotte feud.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> I was in the bathroom but was Owens v. Rollins made tonight?


Clash of Champions.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I disagree with giving away Charlotte vs. Bayley on free TV. Even if it ends in fuckery, it doesn't matter. Keep these two separated until the PPV. You kept Sasha and Charlotte separated for an entire year. Don't blow your load on the next big feud within a matter of weeks.*


That's one of my biggest issues with WWE booking. It's even worse when the non champion wins clean and gets a championship match by those means... If you beat the champion, you should be the champion, pure and simple.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Charlotte better beat Bayley clean and Bayley continue to chase her. She's the champ, she needs to look strong and Bayley needs to be sympathetic without nxt history.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins should just keep the same attitude and style whether boo'ed or cheer'ed like Flair.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ACSplyt said:


> This is getting interesting. Where does Roman fit into all of this?


He doesn't.



It's been The Roman Reigns show for two years. He had his shot as the top face and failed. It's Seth's opportunity to see if he's capable. Reigns should be turning heel and running roughshod in the mid card for the next 6 - 8 months before touching the title scene again. Heel Reigns vs Face Rollins will be *the* feud in time but now isn't that time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

KO is awesome!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

JERIGOAT !!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

JERI-KO segment!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Jesus Christ RAW is on fucking fire!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Jericho :lmao


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Longest Reigning :maury


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Longest reigning universal champion lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

:lol Jericho


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Aztec Asylum said:


> That's one of my biggest issues with WWE booking. It's even worse when the non champion wins clean and gets a championship match by those means... If you beat the champion, you should be the champion, pure and simple.


Guess you're not a fan of non-title matches?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I know this is off topic but I am going to be starting GED classes, I'm nervous but excited!!! Have any of you guys ever gone to GED classes, If so what are they like?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FFS JERICHO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The longest universal champion in history :lol :lol :lol


Well he isn't wrong.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Jericho is the fucking GOAT


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

:nice Jericho


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sami Zayn vs Owens...

AGAIN?!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Jericho :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

If the night ends with Rollins curb stomping Triple H this will be the greatest RAW ever.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Random alarm in the background :lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

longest reigning lmfao at Jericho


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Longest WWE Universal Champion in HISTORY!

7 days....

OMGFG GOLD!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

"The longest reigning WWE Universal Champion of all time" 

LOL! Good call Jericho!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

A Holy Foley mark. :lmao

Jericho/Rollins!!!

:mark:


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

this foley/steph relationship is a tad askew


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Another good segment. Jericho vs Rollins:mark:


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Lmao, I haven't liked Jericho this much since 2003.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Jesus Christ, please stop milking Owens vs Zayn.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Longest Universal Champion in WWE history :lmao :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

"Is he a Holey Foley mark?"

Jericho is the greatest bar none right now.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Starting off with a Pissbreak match? oh well, I DO have to pee.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

lol Longest reigning Universal champion.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

lol he just straight-up called Mick Foley a stupid idiot to his face without hesitating XD


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Owens and Jericho remind me so much of Christian and Jericho back in 2004.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LOL Fucking Jericho

He and Slater are the best things on WWE television in years.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

EHHH WE WANT SOME BAYLEY!!!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Seriously Owens vs. Zayn? Really? I mean, it'll be a great match, but didn't they just have their final encounter like a month ago?

Eh, not a fan of that. Also popped for the "longest reigning Universal Champion."

Wonder what Roman is doing tonight.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Charlotte and KO's theme songs sound like they are in the same tune. Hmm.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LOL

Longest reigning Universal champion. LOL

What was that beeping noise?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Longest reigning Universal Champion.... 7 days.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LOL funniest thing Jericho has said in a decade.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Yay for Jericho

:no: for Owens vs Zayn again


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Owens vs Sami
Rollins vs Jericho

:mark:


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Owens better win clean.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



BuzzKillington said:


> If the night ends with Rollins curb stomping Triple H this will be the greatest RAW ever.


One can only dream. Not happening though. Triple H isn't coming, and they'll probably never let Seth use the curbstomp again.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn 3000


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

:dance


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I can see HHH coming to screw Rollins over again with Jericho.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Well the Jericho segment has happened I guess I will leave now since Raw will properly turn to shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bayley's theme song


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Dana Brooke :yum:


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LMFAO Jericho. :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Dana is TOO fuggin seXAY and talented for this BS! I like Charlotte, but will love it when Dana knocks her teeth out!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Aztec Asylum said:


> That's one of my biggest issues with WWE booking. It's even worse when the non champion wins clean and gets a championship match by those means... If you beat the champion, you should be the champion, pure and simple.


*Yeah, Sasha losing her first match as champion was a definite eye roller. It seems to be the pattern with Women's Champions and mid card champions in general; like it's mandatory for them to lose non-title matches at some point.*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Are you a Hugger? I am lol!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> EHHH WE WANT SOME BAYLEY'S ASS!!!!!


FIXED

Seems to be what most guys want on here anyway...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Architect-Rollins said:


> I can see HHH coming to screw Rollins over again with Jericho.


Nah, they won't do that on back to back RAWs it will be at Night of Champions most likely.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This new Raw looks too much like a PPV stage. Its so dam big. Look at that ramp. FFS I can't believe what Im seeing


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I am so happy Seth's finally seen the light. Good for you, Seth. Now we can finally get that face turn we've been wanting for a long time that should have happened when you came back.

Dean in the main event of the next PPV, and Seth in the main event of the following one. That's what I'm talking about :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I know Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens is going to be a good match, but now they're going to have to delay that (title) feud even longer since it feels like they're milking the hell out of it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I heart this girl! :bayley


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bayley is attractive in the way like that girl that was your next door neighbor and y'all grew up together as bestfriends. You always thought she was ugly as a kid but then y'all end up f*cking on prom night and you realize she had some a**.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Dana please sit on my face!


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Dana Brooke is basically Charlotte's pet gold fish


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bayley is about a five in the looks department and wears High Energy's old ring gear; What's her deal?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



CoverD said:


> That Bailey facial expression has me dyin' :lmao


:bayley3 :bayley :bayley2

You can never have to much Bayley!!!!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I'm a Bayley fan, but as a grown man, I wouldn't be caught dead with an 'I'm a hugger' sign at a WWE show.


----------



## AR_ (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Charlotte brings such credibility to the women's division.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Bayley is attractive in the way like that girl that was your next door neighbor and y'all grew up together as bestfriends. You always thought she was ugly as a kid but then y'all end up f*cking on prom night and you realize she had some a**.


A tale as old as time, yessir.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Charlotte looks like a man tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Shit, Backlash is this Sunday? Already? Damn, I thought it was in 2 weeks.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Charlotte is doing some very solid heel work here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

She's Bayley'n up.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Charlotte looks like a woman with that eye makeup.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> Guess you're not a fan of non-title matches?


Not exactly. I'm just not a fan of having non-title matches between the champion and the future challenger. I do think the champion should fight with less frequency than the rest of the roster to make it seem more special though.

Let's say I'm not a fan of champions losing championship matches like it's a normal thing.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

All three Shield members are face again.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Botch or???


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rusev, Charlotte, and Bayley could be wrestling local jobbers like Jax & Strowman are doing

No need to rush Bayley to the title , if build right she could be the female John Cena


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That move was in slo-motion.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Hope Bayley is faking that injury or it's just something minor.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I really hope when Emma come back they pair her with Dana again because I just can't mesh with Charlotte/Dana.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bayley learning its harder to get through that gap with the leds for an apron. I personally was waiting for Zayn to bust his ass first


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



T0M said:


> Charlotte looks like a man tonight.


That's a everyday thing for her.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Don't tell me Bayley is hurt.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Bayley botched the fuck outta that move


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Those new ring posts are going to be a menace for Bayley and Sami if they don't practise with them.


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



BuzzKillington said:


> I'm a Bayley fan, but as a grown man, I wouldn't be caught dead with an 'I'm a hugger' sign at a WWE show.


What about "I'm a chugger"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I'm looking forward to how Seth is going to perform in his match tonight now that he's finally a face :3


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



BuzzKillington said:


> I'm a Bayley fan, but as a grown man, I wouldn't be caught dead with an 'I'm a hugger' sign at a WWE show.


On RAW after Summer Slam did you see the guy with the hugger sign (who she hugged)? He looked like he'd do well if he auditioned for the role of "kid toucher" on Law & Order SVU. VERY creepy.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bayley trying to take Sasha's crown as the botch queen :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DoubtGin said:


> All three Shield members are face again.


Let's just not see a reuniting of the three any time soon.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> I really hope when Emma come back they pair her with Dana again because I just can't mesh with Charlotte/Dana.


I hope Emma goes to SD. Then have Dana lead the Club from their corner to spice up their lacking charisma and mic work. And have Charlotte recruit Fox and Summer as her two goons because one hasn't proven to be good enough


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DammitC said:


> I'm looking forward to how Seth is going to perform in his match tonight now that he's finally a face :3


FLIPS GALORE


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Aztec Asylum said:


> JDP2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess you're not a fan of non-title matches?
> ...


Not over exspose the champion?

Thats too logical, too old school.

Cant do it bro


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

It's nice to like Rollins again. He was my favorite guy on the roster for a while.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772954597316931584


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins brought the authority back into power and boy is he gonna burn it to the ground.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Hysteria said:


> FIXED
> 
> Seems to be what most guys want on here anyway...


Bayley is awesome what is there not to like lol I'm just kidding around. Butt (I like puns) I guess that is what some people like. Bayley is alot more than her big booty lol!!!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Another shitty women's match.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wwetna1 said:


> I hope Emma goes to SD. Then have* Dana lead the Club from their corner to spice up their lacking charisma and mic work.* And have Charlotte recruit Fox and Summer as her two goons because one hasn't proven to be good enough


Whaaaa?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Surely Seth wont use the Pedigree tonight, i mean that would look kinda dumb now. Just praying he beats Jericho with God's Last Gift.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DammitC said:


> I'm looking forward to how Seth is going to perform in his match tonight now that he's finally a face :3


Who or what says he is a face? He got screwed sure but heels can be screwed. He's still whiny. For all you know Steph may cheat for him soon to further the story


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> I really hope when Emma come back they pair her with Dana again because I just can't mesh with Charlotte/Dana.


Emma should be a major player in the Woman's division when she comes back. RAW or SDL for her?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Charlotte and Becky are easily the best the WWE women's division has to offer right now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I can't wait to see what finisher Rollins will use against Jericho :mark:


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Was Byron Saxton hired to make Michael Cole look good in comparison?


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I know it's probably wrong, but I really don't take womens' wrestling matches seriously most of the time. I'm about to check out this Undertaker and Rock casket match. 

But yeah, no surprise that Bayley is over. She looks (no offense intended) like the type of chick I'd imagine to be at a WWE event. She's more cute than hot, looks "nice" and has that girl-next-door thing going on. That belly-to-belly suplex is a damn joke, though. I know it fits the character, but I don't think it even looks like a finisher at all. 

Meanwhile, just based on appearance, Charlotte has that "attractive, stuck up bitchy girl" look that so many divas have or had in the past. Didn't Vince say Bayley reminds him of AJ Lee? She had the same thing going for her.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Ric Flair also produced David Flair, so I dunno about those genetics.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This match has been garbage ever since that horrible botch by Bayley. It's why she's been selling the injury.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wwetna1 said:


> I hope Emma goes to SD. Then have Dana lead the Club from their corner to spice up their lacking charisma and mic work. And have Charlotte recruit Fox and Summer as her two goons because one hasn't proven to be good enough


At this point Raw needs her more, although I'd probably like her more on Smackdown. Raw only has Charlotte and Bayley right now. Sasha is hurt. Paige's future is in doubt. Nia is being built up. And that's it. They're not even bothering to use Summer and Alicia right now and I don' see that changing. Raw need more before they completely run through every match possible.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

lol Dana taking notes


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Not a huge fan but there isn't a better female heel on either roster than Charlotte. She's improved a *lot* since the beginning of the year. She gets the little things much like her father did.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Godway said:


> Another shitty women's match.


YEah, I'm already looking for something else to watch.

oooo..Here's one that tops this match...a Senate forum on crop subsidies!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

dat sell job by Bayley :zayn3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



kpenders said:


> lol Dana taking notes


Only thing she is good for.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Stephanie is backing Seth Rollins, so Triple H went against Stephanie last week, that means tonight Stephanie will punish him, we're gonna see this:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Working the knee into the roll up was a nice sequence...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> Whaaaa?


Let her play Bullet Babe with her figure. They already ripoff DX/NWO/Kliq hand gestures anyhow, so may as well rip off Chyna. Gallows and Anderson are not good mic workers, they are not charismatic when you compare them to actual charismatic guys, and without AJ they aren't overly special. Dana Brooke playing the same gimmick and character she played in NXT alongside Emma in their corner and working their interviews for them while patting guys on the head would work


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bayley selling really well


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Good psychology in this match.

Take notes men. No pun intended.. hehe.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

DON'T GIVE UP BAYLEY!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Emma should be a major player in the Woman's division when she comes back. RAW or SDL for her?


Um...Raw since I said pair her with Dana again.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Shit ending there.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Lothario said:


> He doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been The Roman Reigns show for two years. He had his shot as the top face and failed. It's Seth's opportunity to see if he's capable. Reigns should be turning heel and running roughshod in the mid card for the next 6 - 8 months before touching the title scene again. Heel Reigns vs Face Rollins will be *the* feud in time but now isn't that time.


He will be back in the title scene come WM season. Its gonna be him vs Brock 2 with Reigns going over for sure this time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Well, they're definitely making Bayley look strong since she's been called up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So now Bayley gets a title match where she'll lose.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The champ lost, how surprising.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



PraXitude said:


> This match has been garbage ever since that horrible botch by Bayley. It's why she's been selling the injury.


I know she was covering up for the botch, but she did it well.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

My god a champ was pinned in a non title match, what a shock!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Lol at having Bayley pin the champion already...Raw just keeps blowing their load for no reason. Not much of a chase now...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bayley is gonna be a amazing champion when she wins the title!!!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LOLBayleyWins


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Aztec Asylum said:


> That's one of my biggest issues with WWE booking. It's even worse when the non champion wins clean and gets a championship match by those means... If you beat the champion, you should be the champion, pure and simple.


*Aaaaand, the cycle continues :eyeroll.*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Nurse Dana >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Charlotte's bitch


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is pretty much 66% of Raw's women's division.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Good psychology in this match.
> 
> Take notes men. No pun intended.. hehe.


What's the pun...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Great selling by Baeley. Nice butt btw.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bye Dana.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

"SHE PINNED THE CHAMPION SO SHE DESERVES A TITLE SHOT AGAINST THE CHAMPION"

what a stupid concept


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ChicagoFit said:


> On RAW after Summer Slam did you see the guy with the hugger sign (who she hugged)? He looked like he'd do well if he auditioned for the role of "kid toucher" on Law & Order SVU. VERY creepy.


Yeah got that vibe too. Though I get that vibe from most of the obsessive male diva marks. But Bayley's character makes it all the more worse - she's basically an overgrown child. Very creepy indeed.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

:Bayley


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Her reaction to winning g made me smile. She has a quality that is going to have her over for a long time as long as they don't adjust her character


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*HUGS ALL AROUND!* :bayley


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

May as well hand her the title now. She just won in a short match as well. I mean why even have a ppv match?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62427569 said:


> What's the pun...


Dana was taking notes during the match.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Zayn looks like an uber driver in that graphic


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*Sasha's tweet saying she's got bad news*

Byron - I got a feeling that's not good news

...

No shit Byron.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DahStoryTella said:


> I know it's probably wrong, but I really don't take womens' wrestling matches seriously most of the time. I'm about to check out this Undertaker and Rock casket match.
> 
> But yeah, no surprise that Bayley is over. She looks (no offense intended) like the type of chick I'd imagine to be at a WWE event. She's more cute than she is hot, looks "nice" and has that girl-next-door thing going on. That belly-to-belly suplex is a damn joke, though. I know it fits the character, but I don't think it even looks like a finisher at all.
> 
> Meanwhile, just based on *appearance*, Charlotte has that "*attractive*, stuck up bitchy girl" look that so many divas have or had in the past. Didn't Vince say Bayley reminds him of AJ Lee? She had the same thing going for her.


hmmm


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

More WWE clamoring for good PR


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Nurse Dana >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Charlotte's bitch


Did they give up on that angle already?!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bayley's entrance music is awesome, gets you going. 

Lol cab driver versus our champion


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> So now Bayley gets a title match where she'll lose.


^^ There you go everything now is rushing, rushing, rushing, Why not just have Bayley beating local jobber doing cool moves , and dancing build her up to the belt


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Connor :Cry:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Poor Conor.

:mj2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I thought Zayn and Owens was finished? :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



StylesP1 said:


> Lol at having Bayley pin the champion already...Raw just keeps blowing their load for no reason. Not much of a chase now...


Whose to say Bayley is gonna be chasing Charlotte?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

sasha greyhound face retirement party :dance


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Chris Jericho tonight will have a match against one of the top guys...... in 2016 :HA


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

They gonna get my eyes leaking and shit right now.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Aztec Asylum said:


> *Sasha's tweet saying she's got bad news*
> 
> Byron - I got a feeling that's not good news
> 
> ...


Imagine Saxton and Otunga calling a whole show together


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

We're gonna get Shield babyface Rollins again and it's gonna be wonderful, I'm so excited, lads.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

They really suck at non-wrestling segments that does not involve the main event. Why not have Bayley/Charlotte do something different for once?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

If they don't turn Sasha heel they're insane. Sasha is at her best there and Bayley is going to have the female Cena thing locked down.


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

belly to belly on manly, stronger Charlotte puts here away? just dont buy it lol.....but good for Bayley


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

If Sasha is out for a while, presuming she is still ok to take bumps (which she was at Summerslam), they should have one of the heel women come out and take her out. Obvious choice would be Nia Jax, but would also be nice for Summer Rae who could play the whole 'I made you Sasha' in reference to their NXT history.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



T0M said:


> Connor :Cry:


I don't think I'll ever get over him. I know people like to rag on WWE about Connor's Cure for some reason, but the money goes to cancer research, so I support it.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> sasha greyhound face retirement party :dance


Holy shit I hurt my ribs laughing.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Kuro77 said:


> I thought Zayn and Owens were finished? :lol


It's a joke. They're also facing eachother at the event in London on Wednesday.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

It's sad that kids get cancer and they get so sick they don't get to have fun like a kid should. I hate cancer I have lost to many family members young and old to cancer. I don't know what I would do if my nieces got cancer I would be so sad.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Stephanie reminds me of Rachel Roxxx. Or vice versa. Either way.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Kuro77 said:


> I thought Zayn and Owens were finished? :lol


Their feud never ends, is and endless feud


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*




Cipher said:


> We're gonna get Shield babyface Rollins again and it's gonna be wonderful, I'm so excited, lads.


SETH ROLLINS JUMPS FROM THE HEAVENS!!! so excited lol.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo Dallas on Raw tonight? haha


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



I drink and I know things said:


> hmmm


I'm positive that most dudes (not just wrestling fans) would find her to be attractive.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wwetna1 said:


> Imagine Saxton and Otunga calling a whole show together


With Grisham as the color commentator.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

rorschacks said:


> belly to belly on manly, stronger Charlotte puts here away? just dont buy it lol.....but good for Bayley


I take your point, but fail to see how it is any more ridiculous than most wrestling moves.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DemonKane_Legend said:


> Chris Jericho tonight will have a match against one of the top guys...... in 2016 :HA


Yeah...you definitely don't get "IT".


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So is there any other women on Raw other than Charlotte, Dana, Bayely and Sasha? Seems like there isn't even any jobber divas anymore, Alicia Fox disappeared, Summer never appears. Every Charlotte feud is just the challenger facing her protege Dana every week or facing her in a non title match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Coming up:
Sheamus vs Cesaro!!!
New Day makes crappy jokes!!
Sami Zayn vs KO part 5,694!!
another pointless DIVA match!!
Repeats of the same old crap!!!
600 commercials!!!
FIller!!!

At least I've got an improved Smackdown.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Zayn/Owens again...seriously? Why is the WWE champion wrestling at all?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Dolorian said:


> Yeah...you definitely don't get "IT".


What's it?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Damn it, just give me what I want, WWE!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The undefeated streak of Big Show's absence on Raw continues! :3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The Cruiserweight division being on RAW is just as weird as the Intercontinental Championship being on Smackdown LIVE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*Hopefully this guy doesn't flop on his ass like Sin Cara.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

GENTLEMAN JACK IS COMING TO RAW!!!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Gallagher :mark:

So happy for him, man.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



rorschacks said:


> belly to belly on manly, stronger Charlotte puts here away? just dont buy it lol.....but good for Bayley


Should have won with a roll-up after Charlotte knocked Dana down. Bayley can't do that move on larger opponents because the main roster crowds might shit on it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So we're getting Metalik, Gallagher, and Tozawa for the Cruiserweight Division?

FUCK YES!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The Cruiserweights are coming!

:mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Can't Tozawa speak pretty good English, lol?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Great promo! Oh no, wait, I don't understand Japanese.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DahStoryTella said:


> I'm positive that most dudes (not just wrestling fans) would find her to be attractive.


I agree. I failed to add that I think Bayley is much more attractive. AJ Lee too.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

JG ON RAW!!!!!!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The CW division is going to be very fun.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Jack Gallagher! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Godway said:


> Zayn/Owens again...seriously? Why is the WWE champion wrestling at all?


Foley is about wrestling. Stephanie is about entertainment.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That Dana face turn is coming.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

BO ON RAW!!!!!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Shadowcran said:


> Coming up:
> Sheamus vs Cesaro!!!
> New Day makes crappy jokes!!
> Sami Zayn vs KO part 5,694!!
> ...


Dolph Ziggler trying to be a badass
Naomi and her shitty ass entrance.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Here comes Bo's punishment


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo Dallas singing Lion King or we RIOT!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*DAAAAAAAAAAAAYUM, THAT SLAP WAS FIERCE!!!!!!*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo Dallas coming out to the ring to call Seth Rollins a dick again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo.

:lmao


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo-Lieve!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Charlotte is so good as a heel.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DemonKane_Legend said:


> Chris Jericho tonight will have a match against one of the top guys...... in 2016 :HA


You'd be creaming your jeans if Kane was in that match.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

A wild bo dallas!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Squash match coming up.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Very excited for the CW division now, picked up a lot of the guys I have liked in the CWC.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Gran Metalik 
Jack Gallagher 
Tozawa 

Hot damn at those three signings 

To go with Swann, Alexander, Ciampa, Gargano, Kendrick, TJP and Dar


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Now all I see in my minds eye is that goofy fuck singing lion king songs with that fucking smile on his face ... it is glorious.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Nice segment with Charlotte and Dana.


Time for your punishment Bo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Squash incoming. Jobber will win.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Damn. That was some slap.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Didn't Bo recently have some airport incident where he sang Lion King songs?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo got so fat he has to wear a singlet.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

:mark: mark: THE MAGNIFICIENT RETURN OF BO DALLAS :mark: mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Vince was probably a fan of Bo being drunk in the airport, his push is coming.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo is getting a jobber?


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I hope Triple H doesn't show up tonight so we don't have to see another looong ass boring promo of him


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

is bo going to lose a jobber


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

HAHAHA! 

A random Bo sighting!

And poor Dana, she deserves better!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

here comes the happy mask salesman. creepy mother fucker.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Evil Bo?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Phaedra said:


> SETH ROLLINS JUMPS FROM THE HEAVENS!!! so excited lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Wow, a more serious Bo Dallas.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo Dallas squashing? lol


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

BO GETS BEATEN BY JOBBER IS THIS THE PUNISHMENT


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Dafuq. Why is Bo getting squashes? He should be the squashee.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Is there a logical reason why Dana wants to be Charlotte's personal bitch? I mean i just don't get it, shes getting nothing from it, no title match, no wins, shes getting bitch slapped weekly. I mean does Charlotte pay her extremely well or something?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So Bo got drunk, kicked off the plane and he gets a push for it?:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo rhyming.

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Dana needs to Bo-leieve!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo about to get a push for reminding Vince of the good ol' days and getting wasted on that plan ride. :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So Dallas is taking on the role as Braun Strowman.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I Bolieve the crowd couldn't give less of a shit.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo Dallas wearing a singlet? Hey, that reminds me. Where the fuck is Jack Swagger?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo isn't old enough to run for president that is what the sign made me think of lol. I'm surprised he is on Raw what with being drunk at the airport or on the plane not to long ago.


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

just what we need, another squash :sleep


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*RUTHLESS. AGRESSIONNNN.*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That finishing move was very similar to Bray Wyatt's finishing move.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Fuck yeah for intense Bo


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So Bo Dallas is now getting squash matches? looool


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo Dallas reminded me of Mordecai with that entrance with how he was carrying the sign. Lmao. Wasn't that guy meant to feud with Eddie Guerrero before everything went left?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

finally hiding the gut like his brother. smart move in using that singlet.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Too late for this...Bo should have been pushed like this in 2014.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Yay! A squash match that isn't for a giant monster! 

Lets get more of those.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Get arrested for drunken disorderly, get a push?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I won't Bo-lieve any crap until we get the Lion King song!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Crowd was very silent. Appreciate Bo you fucks. :lol


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo Dallas-- approximately 1 million people just turned to college football.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oldfart.

:lol


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Somebody shouted hey Lion King


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Would've been funnier if Bo lost lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Are they trying to make Bo like his brother?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

How does Bo get a jobber? He should be jobbing.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

OLD FART :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo Dallas >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wwetna1 said:


> Gran Metalik
> Jack Gallagher
> Tozawa
> 
> ...


I've enjoyed every last one of them on the CWC. I wonder how will they be used on RAW. We need storylines and not just high spot matches. 

WTF was that Bo Dallas thing?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

A fan was chanting 'Lion King'. lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bo Dallas will be beating local jobbers getting his credibility back, but Rusev, Bayley, and Charlotte have to keep trading wins in the 50/50 booking club???


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

RUTHLESS AGGRESSION BO DALLAS! 

BO-LIEVE, WEFORUMS! :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Lol that one guy chanting lion king


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Some fan yelling " Lion King" :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Hopefully this guy doesn't flop on his ass like Sin Cara.*


He'll actually be facing guys he's used to in his own division unlike Cara who just got thrown into the Lion's Den from day one. He should be fine.

Other notes:

Again, please have Emma come back for Dana.

So, Bo is getting a push after his drunken serenade singing the Lion King? K.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Kevin Owens's suit costs the same as Chris Jericho's scarf


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*IT*


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Aztec Asylum said:


> With Grisham as the color commentator.


I never minded Todd in a Byte This or interview format. HE had a lot in common with Coach. If the Network was around back then he would have easily had a solid show. 

I just don't like Saxton outside of being a manager. I think they messed up not having Otunga go that route too as he was only good as the Ace kiss ass


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

"Longest Reigning Universal Champion" :lol 

This guy Jericho. lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LION KING.

:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Owens and Y2J..... they need to do a movie or at least have a show!

One of the best comedy duo's of all-time!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

God these two are a joy to watch really . GOAT


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*










It.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That bromance is awesome.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

How long has Bo been using CrossRhoads as his finisher?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Say your suit is $3000, Owens.

At least.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Lothario said:


> "Longest Reigning Universal Champion" :lol
> 
> This guy Jericho. lol


Jericho is the GOAT


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

IT-iots!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> He'll actually be facing guys he's used to in his own division unlike Cara who just got thrown into the Lion's Den from day one. He should be fine.
> 
> Other notes:
> 
> ...


Sin Cara as in Mistico refused to go to FCW and learn to work from a different side of the body. HE also refused their translator they had teach ADR english since Dos Caras wasn't fluent entering into WWE either. He was a special case of work.

Hard to believe how far HHH has come since his first two big announced signings he made in his role were Mistico and Kong


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Phaedra said:


> Now all I see in my minds eye is that goofy fuck singing lion king songs with that fucking smile on his face ... it is glorious.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *IT*


*IT!*

Fixed.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This show needs the cruiserweights badly..like since a month ago. Hell, I'd settle for a bantamweight division for this crap show right now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh Jericho vs Rollins now...:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This gonna be gudd


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

1st hour was decent overall. Opening segment was fire, backstage segments with Jericho/Owens were great, as well. Bayley vs Charlotte was good but very very very pointless, why have this now? Bo returning is good news to me, but he seems to be directionless again (even with the more serious approach); he'll probably get weekly squash matches that won't matter.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Please god let Rollins use a new finisher, i'll mark so fucking hard if he wins with God's Last Gift.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LOOK AT THE F*CKING EVIL HEEL STRUT & FACIAL HAIR !


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

When are they going to bring those cruiserweights up? February?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DahStoryTella said:


> Bo Dallas reminded me of Mordecai with that entrance with how he was carrying the sign. Lmao. Wasn't that guy meant to feud with Eddie Guerrero before everything went left?


He got into a bar fight. He was meant to face Undertaker at SummerSlam 2004


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Chris Jericho as Universal champion would be very entertaining to see


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I swear, Jericho walk is the greatest thing ever, could watch him walking all night.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DammitC said:


> Kevin Owens's suit costs the same as Chris Jericho's scarf


In that case, they both overpaid :no:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I love how Jericho can just re-invent himself so subtly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins with another good pop.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Itt


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*AGAIN, DAMNIT!*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Dolorian said:


> Oh Jericho vs Rollins now...:mark:


A little too early...this is one I want to see...after it's over, not much there to keep me watching.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I really wish Y2J was champ right now...one of his best run ever maybe best. he deserves it one more time.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Jericho's walk and scowl is the BEST IN THE WORLD. :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This could be a great match.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Kill em Rollins! Kill em!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Well, it's something different than just walking. Good attempt, Seth


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Wait, is that his old theme again?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Thought Rollins would get a better reaction after that opening....


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Seth still has the same entrance theme. That thread was a lieeee


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That shot of Rollins. Goodness, my lady parts.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DammitC said:


> Seth still has the same entrance theme. That thread was a lieeee


They're still working on the demo. Hence demo.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Rollins with another good pop.


Face/Tweener Rollins is BEST for business. :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

If Rollins turns face he needs to use the Phoenix Splash as his finisher.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DammitC said:


> Seth still has the same entrance theme. That thread was a lieeee


They could still be working on it or they're waiting to use it since he just really turned.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

"vitriolic rage"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I wish my boy Rollins was like my boy Sasuke, after he came back to Konoha, at the end of Shippuden.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> I've enjoyed every last one of them on the CWC. I wonder how will they be used on RAW. We need storylines and not just high spot matches.
> 
> WTF was that Bo Dallas thing?


I honestly think what they need is for Raw's first hour to be just the CWC guys away from the rest of the roster and to book it like they do they CWC. Make it about the matches with sit down interviews and backstage work maybe where you tape guys training or talking about their past and opponents. Most these guys aren't ready for main roster character or mic work in the ring at all but don't have to be if you keep them from the rest of the roster and raw titles. 

When the second hour starts go to the Raw format where Steph/Foley/whoever open it with the promo and make it about stories so you have 2 hours to focus solely on the Raw roster as it now. That means you can book less long matches for the other titles and stars which gives ppv a payoff. 

If the cw division takes off, expand it to include its own tag titles. Assign a agent and writer specifically to it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Mister Sinister said:


> When are they going to bring those cruiserweights up? February?


2 week from tonight debut


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Abisial said:


> You'd be creaming your jeans if Kane was in that match.


Well, Kane has already been in that match, he beat Rollin and the whole roster in a lumberjack match, that tombstone on Rollins was great!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

No more chicken shit Rollins :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wwetna1 said:


> Sin Cara as in Mistico refused to go to FCW and learn to work from a different side of the body. HE also refused their translator they had teach ADR english since Dos Caras wasn't fluent entering into WWE either. He was a special case of work.
> 
> Hard to believe how far HHH has come since his first two big announced signings he made in his role were Mistico and Kong


Oh I'm not saying it was all on WWE. Sin Cara was a botch artist, wasn't used to the American style, and apparently a pain backstage. Can't really blame HHH for Kong getting pregnant. Sad we never got to see her in WWE while she was still near her prime.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

What is the point of Rollins doing a suicide dive on a Raw match? Honest question because it becomes meaningless when he does it at ppv


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Second 1 vs 1 match between these two on RAW. Unsure if they battled on Smackdown.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So are there any rumors that Seth is going to have a new finisher???


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

They need to stop doing these suicide dives and any other high risk moves on Monday nights.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *AGAIN, DAMNIT!*


One of my Fave Five moments :booklel of RAW each week.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> If Rollins turns face he needs to use the Phoenix Splash as his finisher.


He could use a bodyslam, so long as it's not the fucking Pedigree.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wwetna1 said:


> What is the point of Rollins doing a suicide dive on a Raw match? Honest question because it becomes meaningless when he does it at ppv


Suicide dives have always been in his move set. PPV or not.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> No more chicken shit Rollins :mark:


You should know by now, they only become chicken shit after the get the title.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Architect-Rollins said:


> They're still working on the demo. Hence demo.


Ah, ok. Thanks! Looking forward to hearing his theme improve


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DemonKane_Legend said:


> Well, Kane has already been in that match, he beat Rollin and the whole roster in a lumberjack match, that tombstone on Rollins was great!


So you are EliminatorKane


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I feel like Rollins should be way more pissed off. He should be walking straight to the ring and going for jericho. I feel like he shouldn't talk to the crowd just keep punch jericho until hes DQ'd and a bunch of refs come to hold him back.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Alright Rollins, the face turn is going amazing but YOU DON'T SLAP JERIGOAT !


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

prime Jericho vs. Seth would been awesome


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*Aggressive Rollins is best for business. *


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Cant' wait for the first confrontation between the new Rollins and Reigns and The Shield meetup.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Suicide dives have always been in his move set. PPV or not.


I know that but he's too good to need to give it away.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DammitC said:


> Ah, ok. Thanks! Looking forward to hearing his theme improve


It will probably debut when Seth is a full fledged babyface.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

'There's Kevin Owens, WWE Universal Champion and part time truck driver!'


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MyaTheBee said:


> So are there any rumors that Seth is going to have a new finisher???


Ohhhhh?!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wwetna1 said:


> I know that but he's too good to need to give it away.


I didn't think it was that big of a deal type move. But I can see your point. He can actually do a proper suicide dive.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



T0M said:


> 'There's Kevin Owens, WWE Universal Champion and part time truck driver!'


Taking on his buddy who drives Uber after it ruined his Taxi Business.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Wonder if Owens will get a new attire? The suit and new cleaned up look makes me think he may get a new attire to match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins will get a new finisher eventually, but sadly I don't think it will be until he beats HHH. Hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Not cool wwe, not cool


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wwetna1 said:


> I honestly think what they need is for Raw's first hour to be just the CWC guys away from the rest of the roster and to book it like they do they CWC. Make it about the matches with sit down interviews and backstage work maybe where you tape guys training or talking about their past and opponents. Most these guys aren't ready for main roster character or mic work in the ring at all but don't have to be if you keep them from the rest of the roster and raw titles.
> 
> When the second hour starts go to the Raw format where Steph/Foley/whoever open it with the promo and make it about stories so you have 2 hours to focus solely on the Raw roster as it now. That means you can book less long matches for the other titles and stars which gives ppv a payoff.
> 
> If the cw division takes off, expand it to include its own tag titles. Assign a agent and writer specifically to it.


This is a fantastic idea in my opinion.

I doubt they'll do it as they'll worry that the CWs would lose viewers but I think it'd be a fantastic way of making the 3 hours more watchable and giving a far better structure to the show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Curb Stomp or fuck off WWE


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

never mind


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Rollins will get a new finisher eventually, but sadly I don't think it will be until he beats HHH. Hope I'm wrong, though.


I could see him continuing to use the pedigree for a little bit unfortunately as a spiteful thing like how in the past wrestlers would steal finishers. Hopefully I'm wrong too :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MyaTheBee said:


> So are there any rumors that Seth is going to have a new finisher???


like the completely safe curb stomp. I know someone who would mark for that move to return .... lol
:mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Ever since people pointed out Sami Zayn looks like a cab driver I can't unsee it.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wkc_23 said:


> Not cool wwe, not cool


What? KFC is a sponsor of the ppv along with Cricket, Hulu, Digornio, and Mountain Dew.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Will we see Reigns tonight?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Jericho is very over right now.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Chris Jericho was great in the ring in 2000, but now..... he usually botches, he's sloppy and he gets gassed after 5 minutes


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Y2J is more over than face Rollins.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DoubtGin said:


> Jericho is very over all the time.


FIXED (Y)


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Ever since people pointed out Sami Zayn looks like a cab driver I can't unsee it.


His body type was never anything special but the hat highlights that image. I just can't think of anything but Taxi when you see his Raw graphic with that Eddie Griffin hat


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins uses the small package

heh


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Correct me if wrong: but with it not looking like HHH is going to be on: isn't that pretty inexcuasble to neglect that aspect of the story they started to tell last week and not start planting the HHH/Rollins seeds? Yes we have a little time: but wouldn't you address that tonight for continuity?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Even as he's slowed down in the ring, Y2J still gets it done at a high level.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I hope Seth's new finisher will be cool. Seth will probably pick out something awesome, guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins hasn't even really turned face, so I don't think it's fair to judge the crowd response yet tbh


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I might be wrong but it looks like Seth was going for God's Last Gift earlier.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wwetna1 said:


> What? KFC is a sponsor of the ppv along with Cricket, Hulu, Digornio, and Mountain Dew.


They provide Owens happy meals plus TV and phone service.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Seth acting like a face feels more natural 

Edit: ugh "this is awesome" chants. TOO SOON crowd


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wwetna1 said:


> His body type was never anything special but the hat highlights that image. I just can't think of anything but Taxi when you see his Raw graphic with that Eddie Griffin hat


You talkin' to me :zayn


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

If Rollins pins Jericho with the Pedigree, it will literally be the most backwards-ass finish this year.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Here come the canned 'this is awesome' chants.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is awesome is the worse chant on the planet.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Good match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I love the Liosault!

And man.. face Rollins in like getting a brand new toy!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Good match here, Jericho has had good matches with Rollins & Reigns in the last few weeks now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wwetna1 said:


> His body type was never anything special but the hat highlights that image. I just can't think of anything but Taxi when you see his Raw graphic with that Eddie Griffin hat


The hat definitely doesn't help with that image lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I knew it.

Not going to happen yet.

He's sending a message to H, like Cole said.

Very good match, though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That was a good match. Rollins already over as a babyface.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins gets betrayed and pedigreed by Triple H... still uses the pedigree as his finisher


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Seth still using the pedigree, hmmm.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Shit!! That was a good match but they ended it way too early.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Actually makes sense for Rollins to keep using the pedigree right now. Crowd was into it too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

@ShowStopper guess I wasn't wrong :lol:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

He'll probably use a different finisher on Triple H.. Hopefully the curb stomp is back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Ok no new finisher yet...seems the finisher will play into the story given what commentary said.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I know people are pissed but now they can spin the PEdigree off as being in spite of HHH


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Ugh still using the Pedigree... God i hope the Triple H feud hurry's up and happens so he can move on from that finisher.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Meh...Meh everywhere.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Okay match, a little disappointing.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That was a great match. Too bad about the Pedigree, but I don't mind it that much.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

It'd be cool if they build Rollins and Haitch till WM but I doubt it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Any Reigns tonight?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins' pedigree sucks.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rollins needs to get rid of the Pedigree asap. Bring back the Curb Stomp and call it the Blackout.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



AngryConsumer said:


> If Rollins pins Jericho with the Pedigree, it will literally be the most backwards-ass finish this year.



You were saying... 


:evil


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @ShowStopper guess I wasn't wrong :lol:lol


Me neither. I said he'll get a new finisher when he beats H with the pedigree.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Not looking forward to Sasha's appearance, especially since she said it's bad news.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Triple H should sue for gimmick infringement if Seth continues to use the pedigree.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wkc_23 said:


> He'll probably use a different finisher on Triple H.. *Hopefully the curb stomp is back.*


Don't get my hopes up!!! :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh know bad news. :frown2: I hope Sasha is gonna be okay!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Just when this show couldn't get any worse.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



PirateMonkE said:


> Rollins gets betrayed and pedigreed by Triple H... still uses the pedigree as his finisher


:kobe9


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wkc_23 said:


> He'll probably use a different finisher on Triple H.. Hopefully the curb stomp is back.


There would be something profound though about Rollins eventually hitting a pedigree on HHH. The crowd would go nuts for it.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Yeah babyface Seth is gonna be money. So much for KO and Zayn having their final match lol. I don't think there's a match up that I hate more at this point outside of Sheamus/Cesaro. They really know how to beat a dead horse. Jesus Christ.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Even as he's slowed down in the ring, Y2J still gets it done at a high level.


Word. I was watching a match of his ('99 or '00 if I'm correct) a few days ago. He could really go. The same goes with Kane. I saw him in a match with Edge ('97 I think); he nearly looked like RVD as he got up to the top rope to do a clothesline. I knew he was agile for his size, but I had never seen that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Besides the finisher, that was a very good TV match. One of my favorites of the year.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Where the fuck is Roman Reigns?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Last week was a damn fine match and Im sure Cesaro/Sheamus will have another solid match but once again: nobody will react due to no heat going in.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



PirateMonkE said:


> Rollins gets betrayed and pedigreed by Triple H... still uses the pedigree as his finisher


''OH! WELL NOW HE'S DOING IT OUT OF SPITE!''


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Great match. Pedigree was pretty meh, but hopefully a new finisher is coming soon.

Crowd was pretty lit for the match as well. Seth's babyface run certainly looking good so far.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772966788879441920
:lmao


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Hope the pedigree will play into the story. Better to have him drop it gradually than instantly.

Pedigree is a heel finisher and Seth is still a tweener after all.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Me neither. I said he'll get a new finisher when he beats H with the pedigree.


Yeah I agree, I could see in the eventual match with HHH him hitting Trips with the pedigree then ending the match with The Phoenix Splash.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Both the pedigree and the curb stomp require you to slam somebody's face into the mat. so why is one considered okay and the other not? BRING BACK THE FUCKING CURB STOMP AND MAKE ROLLINS ROLLINS AGAIN!!

and yeah when sasha says bad news, she doesn't say who it is bad for tbh.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DGenerationMC said:


> You talkin' to me :zayn










YES


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Forgot about the CM Punk fight.. Man, he's gonna get his ass whooped :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TheFackingCrow said:


> Where the fuck is Roman Reigns?


They're probably keeping him off because Rusev is away.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Seriously still using the Pedigree? Ugh. 

This show started off decent and it's already going to shit because of this awful Cesaro/Sheamus crap, and then Owens/Zayn again too. The same fucking matches over and over again.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Last week was a damn fine match and Im sure Cesaro/Sheamus will have another solid match but once again: nobody will react due to no heat going in.


I thought Cesaro was hurt from their match? :frown2: I guess not must have been for the story. Glad to hear he isn't hurt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TheFackingCrow said:


> Where the fuck is Roman Reigns?


He should show up at some point since they mentioned him in the preview.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Phaedra said:


> Both the pedigree and the curb stomp require you to slam somebody's face into the mat. so why is one considered okay and the other not? BRING BACK THE FUCKING CURB STOMP AND MAKE ROLLINS ROLLINS AGAIN!!
> 
> and yeah when sasha says bad news, she doesn't say who it is bad for tbh.


The Curb Stomp is waayyyy easier for children to execute.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Phaedra said:


> Both the pedigree and the curb stomp require you to slam somebody's face into the mat. so why is one considered okay and the other not? BRING BACK THE FUCKING CURB STOMP AND MAKE ROLLINS ROLLINS AGAIN!!
> 
> and yeah when sasha says bad news, she doesn't say who it is bad for tbh.


Vince doesn't want to see his children,curb stomping each other.

Pedigree'ing is okay tho.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Cesaro vs Sheamus again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yeah I agree, I could see in the eventual match with HHH him hitting Trips with the pedigree then ending the match with The Phoenix Splash.


Yep, especially since we all know H will have to look somewhat strong in defeat. So, he gets beat with 2 finishers; the pedigree and whatever Seths' new finisher is. Makes sense.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is Chris Jericho in 2016









It's pretty sad....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772966379594977280


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Cesaro & Sheamus two guys with main event entrance who'll never get to that main event level (not again for Sheamus)


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The Curb Stomp is waayyyy easier for children to execute.


yeah it is literally just stepping on someones head while they are lying down.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I wonder how much Cesaro's suit costs


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

If they're going to have a bond entrance for Cesaro at least play the bond theme first. Then when he rips his suit of play his actual theme. It would have a better flow.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Calling it right now, Cesaro vs Owens at SS


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I think they are making me careless for Cesaro in this feud ...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LOL, Cesaro looks like such a goon.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is Chris Jericho in 2016









He's like "I'm too old for this shit"

It's pretty sad....


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DemonKane_Legend said:


> This is Chris Jericho in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you have such a hateboner for Chris Jericho


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Still baffles me Cesaro got a new tron, new look, yet they kept the same crap theme music to go with it. That shit sounds like something someone made on a make your own music app or something. They got a cool James Bond type look for him so why not give him a theme that sounds somewhat like the Bond theme? Or hell just give him back his FCW Malenko theme.

Its like ever since he said his themes awful in that one promo they're determined to keep him with it just to spite him.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Well WWE. You did it. You found a way to make me not care about Cesaro wrestling.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Give Cesaro a live mic, damnit.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DammitC said:


> I wonder how much Cesaro's suit costs


Pretty sure he underpays on them. :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I get the idea is to make Sheamus/Cesaro the new Angle/Benoit of this split. They don't have the character, personalities, or intensity though to push it up a notch and make them come off as a short lived tag team. I'm betting they are still looking to take them the tag route


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I haven't been following wrestling and this is the first Raw I've watched in probably months. What exactly is the point of this Cesaro/Sheamus feud? Were they just thrown into a program?


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

i want cesaero to wear a second suit underneath the tear away suit


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

DammitC said:


> I wonder how much Cesaro's suit costs


10 bucks prolly


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Cesaro is definitely improving on mic. 

And Sheamus has a face of the company intro... WTF! It's TOO hype!!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I don't know what they should be doing with Cesaro and his character, but this ain't it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So is that kinesiotherapy tape like Cesaro's new gimmick or something?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DammitC said:


> I wonder how much Cesaro's suit costs


$751.00


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Cesaro is the definition of bland, yeah he's impressive in the ring but it's clear he doesn't have the "IT" factor


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Cesaro's pre-taped promo felt like he was reciting lines from one of Shakespeare's plays. Interesting.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Is Cesaro's should permanently f*cked? Or is the tape just for the look now ?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Why make it best of 7? Do a best of 75 and have the final at Summerslam 2018.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Even Flow said:


> Not looking forward to Sasha's appearance, *especially since she said it's bad news*.


Me neither. :batista3


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The Curb Stomp is waayyyy easier for children to execute.


i know  but so are fucking super kicks and chops and stuff. you can't stop kids trying this shit out and finding out for themselves that they aren't fucking wrestlers. The amount of times I got fucking tombstoned it's amazing i don't have an awful lasting neck injury lol.
we used to get repeat messages of 'don't try this at home' but that seems to have decreased imo.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The brand split combined with Balor injury really makes the Raw main event scene look weak. After watching Ambrose beat guys like Jericho and Owens 3 and 4 times prior to his title win. Then beating Rollins after he won the title, is really making Universal Title feel more like the US Title. At least Ambrose/AJ at Backlash is a big match ups of two guys who are coming off big wins and success. While Clash of the Champions main event is the guy who lost to Ambrose/Balor vs the guy who lost his last feud to Sami Zayn and had Triple H hand him the title.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Goddamn! Sheamus has easily a Top 5 entrance in WWE.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WoWoWoKID said:


> Cesaro is the definition of bland, yeah he's impressive in the ring but it's clear *he doesn't have the "IT" factor*












It?


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Cipher said:


> Why do you have such a hateboner for Chris Jericho


I don't hate him, it's just that we're in 2016, when he has a +10 minutes match he looks old and gassed as hell, and we can't take him seriously after losing to Fandango....


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Random kid doing the shittiest dabs ever


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Even Flow said:


> Not looking forward to Sasha's appearance, especially since she said it's bad news.


maybe it'll be
"ive got bad news...for Charlotte! im 100% and ready to take back the belt"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Phaedra said:


> i know  but so are fucking super kicks and chops and stuff. you can't stop kids trying this shit out and finding out for themselves that they aren't fucking wrestlers. The amount of times I got fucking tombstoned it's amazing i don't have an awful lasting neck injury lol.
> we used to get repeat messages of 'don't try this at home' but that seems to have decreased imo.


Yeah I know what you mean but if the curb stomp existed when we were young, we'd both have a history of concussions rn :lol:lol:lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sheamus probably has my favorite entrance. He is also one of my least favorite wrestlers.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Damn pretty soon Cesaro is gonna be covered head to toe in that tape.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Maybe instead of Bond Cesaro can come out like a mummy wrapped in that tape he has all over his body.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Mugging of Cena said:


> I don't know what they should be doing with Cesaro and his character, but this ain't it.


They need to make him a heel boss:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So Match 3 tonight.

Match 4 on Wednesday.

Match 5 on 9/12 Raw.

Match 6 on 9/19 Raw.

Match 7 at Clash of Champions on 9/25.

As much as some people don’t like this feud, wish they would space this out a bit more.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DGenerationMC said:


> It?


... IT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So Cesaro wins this match. Fella wins the next match making it 3-1. Cesaro comes back from 3-1 to win the series.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I actually loved Cesaro when he first arrived in WWE but I have no time for him now. The uppercut spamming is absolutely awful.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



infidel said:


> maybe it'll be
> "ive got bad news...for Charlotte! im 100% and ready to take back the belt"


Most probably this.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Abisial said:


> Random kid doing the shittiest *dabs* ever


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Cesaro is gonna have that tape all over his body by next month.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They need to make him a heel boss:


Sold. That's fucking awesome!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

@ShadowKiller I may have slept on Cesaro's selling, it's starting to grow on me. Really good stuff from him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DahStoryTella said:


> I haven't been following wrestling and this is the first Raw I've watched in probably months. What exactly is the point of this Cesaro/Sheamus feud? Were they just thrown into a program?


It was a best of 7 series tournament thing from last week. So they are fighting again beause Sheamus tried to hurt Cesaro and they decided to have a rematch because of that If I remember correctly. Hope I explained that okay :smile2:. Also they get a title opportunity.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Cesaros back looks like crime scene tape.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sheamus just destroyed Cesaro with that boot.

:lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I miss Sheamus old theme which was badass. That theme with the entrance he has now would be top notch


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> So Cesaro wins this match. Fella wins the next match making it 3-1. Cesaro comes back from 3-1 to win the series.


So much for what I just said:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Cesaro will win 4 in a row.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sheamus bout to sweep Cesaro lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The Curb Stomp is waayyyy easier for children to execute.


I'm not sure about that, actually. Successfully execute perhaps, but I can imagine kids botching a pedigree with disastrous results.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

WOW.

Those who said Cesaro would come back with the backdoor sweep was right... right. 4-3 Cesaro right? Or what's the point?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

R.I.P


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Lol what if Sheamus just beats Cesaro every week and the feud ends with Sheamus winning? Lol Cesaro would be buried bad.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Why should we care about this.....


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Cesaro is now the biggest GEEK on the roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Jake the Snake in cartoon form.

:lmao

Jesus.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



infidel said:


> maybe it'll be
> "ive got bad news...for Charlotte! im 100% and ready to take back the belt"


or maybe its

"ive got some bad news for ya...im engaged to Wade Barret!"


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I don't know what they should be doing with Cesaro and his character, but this ain't it.


Win big matches, all he needs


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Dalvin Cook dropped the ball. Lol!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Let me say this, if this ended in a 4-0, Shaemus has looked insanely strong, and could be booked for a title easily.

But cesaro will come back and make it 3-3, Shaemus will get desperate and some massive swerve will happen, with him winning 4-3


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



infidel said:


> maybe it'll be
> "ive got bad news...for Charlotte! im 100% and ready to take back the belt"


Exactly what should be expected.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I'd laugh my head off if Sheamus wins. 4-0.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> So much for what I just said:lmao


I'm not the biggest Sheamus fan, but I hope he clean sweeps. Having Cesaro come back from 3 down and win the entire thing is too predictable at this point.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



I drink and I know things said:


> I'm not sure about that, actually. Successfully execute perhaps, but I can imagine kids botching a pedigree with disastrous results.


But that's the thing, successful or not the curb stomp can have disastrous results.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*






Boston Red Sox 2004 0-3 comeback


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

infidel said:


> infidel said:
> 
> 
> > maybe it'll be
> ...


Shes already married

Idiot


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Would it kill WWE to add some kind of stipulation to these Series of Seven matches?

It's the same match over and over again... add something different to spice things up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Is Cesaro immersed in the slowest push of the WWE in the last 10 years?

Dude's been on a slow-mo push since... early 2014/late 2013?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



I drink and I know things said:


> I'm not sure about that, actually. Successfully execute perhaps, but I can imagine kids botching a pedigree with disastrous results.


I think my brother probably tried to Pedigree me at one point when we where little. I was lucky we never got hurt from one of the wrestling moves we tried on the trampoline or in the house.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I wish Cesaro's move set wasn't limited to spamming only uppercuts. It was cool for the first few months, but it's becoming as tedious as Suplex City. I know he can do so much more in the ring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

My goodness, that background music during the WWE Network commercial. Awful.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

are they seriously going to give cesaro a superman booking and have him come back from three down? 

i don't like, very lazy and totally unengaging.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> My goodness, that background music during the WWE Network commercial. Awful.


GIT REDE FO DA WILE LYFE 

WOO HOOOOO


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



PunkShoot said:


> Let me say this, if this ended in a 4-0, Shaemus has looked insanely strong, and could be booked for a title easily.
> 
> But cesaro will come back and make it 3-3, Shaemus will get desperate and some massive swerve will happen, with him winning 4-3


Either could lead to Sheamus vs Strowman... with the winner getting a Universal title shot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Another Blair Witch? Yikes.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



amhlilhaus said:


> Shes already married
> 
> Idiot


lol
you must be a riot at parties

ever here of a fucking joke?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



T0M said:


> I'd laugh my head off if Sheamus wins. 4-0.


That is a funny option. I prefer Sheamus to him actually. I don't want to see Cesaro backdoor sweep him. I got the funny feeling Cesaro ties it up and they draw in match 7


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



amhlilhaus said:


> Shes already married
> 
> Idiot


STUPID IDIOT! :y2j


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> My goodness, that background music during the WWE Network commercial. Awful.


What do you mean you don't like WOOHOO!!! :grin2: I don't like it much either lol.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Either wait could lead to Sheamus vs Strowman... with the winner getting a Universal title shot.


Shaemus vs Strowman would be something I would 100% want to see.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MyaTheBee said:


> GIT REDE FO DA WILE LYFE
> 
> WOO HOOOOO


:lol

So bad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Hysteria said:


> I'm not the biggest Sheamus fan, but I hope he clean sweeps. Having Cesaro come back from 3 down and win the entire thing is too predictable at this point.


That would be a total burial. If Fella is going to win the Cesaro needs to win the next three so that Fella can win in epic "game 7" fashion.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is Cesaro immersed in the slowest push of the WWE in the last 10 years?
> 
> Dude's been on a slow-mo push since... early 2014/late 2013?


lol

Or you just too naive to think they are really pushing him.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

It's the Shining Stars!!!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Jake the Snake in cartoon form.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Jesus.


I can smell the Jack Daniels from here...



(Not sure if bad taste)


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

These fucks ....


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

You get a squash match!

You get a squash match!

EVERYONE GETS A SQUASH MATCH!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Yeah every day being summer is not fun GTFO with that tripe!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Primo and Epico are utter garbage.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

eh, Nj is sorta like puerto rico


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> But that's the thing, successful or not the curb stomp can have disastrous results.


Yeah, and I think it also depends on the context. Are we talking about kids trying moves in a "shoot" wrestling match where they are actually trying to beat each other up, or kids working together trying to skillfully execute moves? That could make a big difference. Both moves are dangerous in any case...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Epico and Primo are awful enough to make me wish Rosa was back with them


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

What the fuck are they doing with Cesaro? What is the point of this best of 7 series? :lol To even have a chance, Cesaro has to win the next 3 matches.

I'm LOVING fired up, determined face Seth. Fuck yeah, this is the BEST side of Seth :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

"Come to Puerto Rico...Come for the rampant slums, stay for the disease!"


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Who has more Puerto Ricans? New Jersey or Puerto Rico?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Phaedra said:


> and yeah when sasha says bad news, she doesn't say who it is bad for tbh.


I know.

I've been watching wrestling too long to possibly get fooled that easily. lol


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DammitC said:


> I wish Cesaro's move set wasn't limited to spamming only uppercuts. It was cool for the first few months, but it's becoming as tedious as Suplex City. I know he can do so much more in the ring


typical WWE. Find something that is over then abuse it until it dies, then they abuse the corpse.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Prayer Police said:


> It's the Shining Stars!!!!!


Heel travel agents.....How is this a thing.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WoWoWoKID said:


> Cesaro is the definition of bland, yeah he's impressive in the ring but it's clear he doesn't have the "IT" factor


Have you seen the WWE's roster? Cesaro is far from bland compared to the saltless geeks surrounding him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Damn, Enzo and Cass are way over.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The Jericho vs Rollins match was lame, but we can't expect more from Jericho in 2016

The Cesaro vs Sheamus match is great


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I think my brother probably tried to Pedigree me at one point when we where little. I was lucky we never got hurt from one of the wrestling moves we tried on the trampoline or in the house.


Lol what other finishing moves have you taken?

Cuz I remember being F-5ed, Pedigreed, Last Rided/Batista Bombed, Speared, Master Locked, Chokeslammed, FU'ed/Attitude Adjustmented, Angle Slammed, Walls of Jerichoed, and RKOed by my older cousins XD


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Enzo's high pitched voice and "a couple hatas" is so annoying.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Hey Enzo Puerto Rico is America


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Reppin KCMO :mj2


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

A CUPPA HATERS!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Who has more Puerto Ricans? New Jersey or Puerto Rico?


Trumps backyard.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I will never understand the appeal of these two.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

WTF is going on?

:lmao


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

What the fuck.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

OK this is now STOOOOOOOOOOOOPID! FFS...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I like Enzo and Cass but this is awful.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

What is this shit?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I find myself saying WTF is this shit at Enzo/Cass promos for like the last two months and that's not a good thing.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is making me wish Tuesday would hurry up so I can see the Usos heel turn, American Alpha, The Hype Bros and Slater/Rhyno. I hate the Raw tag division.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

These two can get anything over


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Ok, someone get the hook, this is shit.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

what the fuck ... even i'm not into this skit.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Happy 1st birthday, Shining Stars!!!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

WTF is this shite 

:deanfpalm


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Is this the "sports entertainment" you casuals want?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

WHAT AM I WATCHING....


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Wtf is this crap


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

FFS GIVE TITUS PROMO TIME IF YOU'RE GONNA WASTE TIME LIKE THIS


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

SOMEONE MAKE THIS STOP


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Big Cass went from last week to this week.

:surprise:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Team SAWFT! :mark:

I'm disappointed that Amore mispronounces Caribbean, but congrats to him on delivering that healthy little bundle of joy SAWFT. :sk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



I drink and I know things said:


> Yeah, and I think it also depends on the context. Are we talking about kids trying moves in a "shoot" wrestling match where they are actually trying to beat each other up, or kids working together trying to skillfully execute moves? That could make a big difference. Both moves are dangerous in any case...


I think either or is pretty bad, I know when I was younger and I would wrestle with my friends we would try to execute moves properly but we wouldn't really care about safety so there's that. I remember I hit a huracanrana on one of my friends off a trampoline and nearly broke my arm :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That was awkward as hell.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Okay that was the best dive Enzo has ever pulled solo


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That female is too pretty for that neckbeard.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Whoever writes the comedy for WWE needs to be put out to pasture.

OLD FART with Dr Anderson and Dr Gallows and Enzo going into 'labour'. Fuck off and stop trying to be funny. You're embarrassing.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That promo was so lame


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Someone has to make a gif for that Enzo sucide dive & then pose.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TheFackingCrow said:


> lol
> 
> Or you just too naive to think they are really pushing him.


:frown2:


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

What was Enzo doing to that lady?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Someone has to make a gif for that Enzo sucide dive & then pose.


But add the shades coming down and the "DEAL WIT IT" meme for the cherry on top.

Maybe have Cesaro throw his shades from his entrance and they land on Enzo?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



T0M said:


> Whoever writes the comedy for WWE needs to be put out to pasture.
> 
> OLD FART with Dr Anderson and Dr Gallows and Enzo going into 'labour'. Fuck off and stop trying to be funny. You're embarrassing.


Yep, they should take notes from Jericho and Owens. They can both be serious and amusing at the same time.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

That enzo and cass skit is why i dont admit to watching wwe


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Enzo is the best


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Daniel Bryan probably shops through flex shopper.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

It looked like Enzo was going for a springboard off that top rope during the commercial break.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Primo and Epico getting extended air time. WWE reminding us that it is a holiday, afterall. :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Tripletta...I like it


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DammitC said:


> Lol what other finishing moves have you taken?
> 
> Cuz I remember being F-5ed, Pedigreed, Last Rided/Batista Bombed, Speared, Master Locked, Chokeslammed, FU'ed/Attitude Adjustmented, Angle Slammed, Walls of Jerichoed, and RKOed by my older cousins XD


I'm pretty sure I have been Attitude Ajdusted, Figure Foured, Speared, and Master Locked and Chokeslammed, and Walls of Jericho'd too there are probably more that I am not remembering at the moment. The submissions hurt the most to me. I probably got suplexed at one point too if I remember right. My Mom would have freaked out if she caught us but my Dad encouraged it lol. My brother and I are lucky we never got hurt from wrestling each other.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Enzo/Cass have to tighten up that shtick. Way too long.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Damn Primo may have just shredded his knee!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



amhlilhaus said:


> That enzo and cass skit is why i dont admit to watching wwe


I'd be thoroughly embarrassed if someone came in while I was watching that. It's no wonder viewership is the lowest it's ever been.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*That sell was fucking NUTS, I thought his leg got dislocated*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Please bring in a new Tag Team or 2 for Raw, WWE.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I hope Big Cass learns how to dominate a match because he's got potential.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think either or is pretty bad, I know when I was younger and I would wrestle with my friends we would try to execute moves properly but we wouldn't really care about safety so there's that. I remember I hit a huracanrana on one of my friends off a trampoline and nearly broke my arm :lol:lol:lol


That's the thing. I was thinking back to childhood and, when I was very young (8-10), all the neighborhood kids used to have "wrestling" matches" on a thin foam pad on a hard basement floor. This was in the early 90's because I'm old. We all knew wrestling was not a real competition, but we were fucking kids and the matches would typically devolve into real fights (nobody wanted to job) that still consisted of attempts at moves from television.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MEMS said:


> Enzo/Cass have to tighten up that shtick. Way too long.


Gotta stretch three hours somehow....


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

"Shining Stars"?.....Hey, I got it...WEren't Epico and Primo those 2 girls in the Shining?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Holy shit, Primo! I never thought I'd see someone give himself the Tree of Woe lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Wow they actually won.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Shining Stars win :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Upset.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Primo and Epico winning.

:lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Welp, that was the worst finish of the year.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

im shocked


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Waiting for the day WWE pulls the trigger and have Cassady just obliterate Enzo.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Why tf do they book Enzo SO weak.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The Shining Stars needed that win. They can be decent heels, imo.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Why are those guys getting wins? The are completely horrible and useless.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The shining stars won?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Lmao copying that retarded step Enzo does :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

:HA :HA :HA


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Wow they lost to the Shining jobbers.....LMAO


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Wait this wasn't a jobber match , Oh GOD here comes a feud


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Ugh do we really need another Owens vs Sami. Owens is up by like 70

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

NICE, upset.

I actually had a feeling this would happen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So they are doing a feud between Enzo/Cass and Shinning Stars then?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Natecore said:


> Have you seen the WWE's roster? Cesaro is far from bland compared to the saltless geeks surrounding him.


He's bland. Apollo Crews bland. He just cannot with the crowd on the mic, I'm sorry


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

2 ads during Enzo/Cass vs Primo/Epico

oh god why


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That was a nice surprise though. Glad these jobbers won


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Primo and Epico have been employed in WWE longer than Stone Cold and The rock put together i believe, what is it about these guys that Vince loves? they get no reaction, they suck on the mic, they have zero charisma, i mean am i missing something? I could understand a little if they was jacked up muscle heads, but they're small flabby dudes with no personality.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The Shining Stars..the early years:










The Future:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This show has been boring so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Dolorian said:


> So they are doing a feud between Enzo/Cass and Shinning Stars then?


That's what it looks like. Enzo and Cass going to have pull some promos out of their ass to get that feud over.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Ugh do we really need another Owens vs Sami. Owens is up by like 70
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


It also took Jordan and LeBron a few times to overcome the giants and win the big one. IJS.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> Primo and Epico have been employed in WWE longer than Stone Cold and The rock put together i believe, what is it about these guys that Vince loves? they get no reaction, they suck on the mic, they have zero charisma, i mean am i missing something?


Frequent flier miles to Puerto Rico obviously...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I didn't think Primo and Epico would be winning tonight especially against Enzo and Cass.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> That's what it looks like. Enzo and Cass going to have pull some promos out of their ass to get that feud over.


True, but hey at least it helps build the tags division by not leaving teams out in the cold. SD has been doing a good work with this so far.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

where's my cab?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I didn't think Primo and Epico would be winning tonight especially against Enzo and Cass.


"Anything can happen in the WWF...er...E!"

:vince5


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> That's what it looks like. Enzo and Cass going to have pull some promos out of their ass to get that feud over.


IKR? How many times can TSS tell us about how great Puerto Rico is?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> Primo and Epico have been employed in WWE longer than Stone Cold and The rock put together i believe, what is it about these guys that Vince loves? they get no reaction, they suck on the mic, they have zero charisma, i mean am i missing something?


Every company has long running lower rung employees

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Todd Philips spreading his legs again.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Abisial said:


> Why tf do they book Enzo SO weak.


Cause in the ring he sucks ass

Enzo should be in the cw division and manage cass


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> Primo and Epico have been employed in WWE longer than Stone Cold and The rock put together i believe, what is it about these guys that Vince loves? they get no reaction, they suck on the mic, they have zero charisma, i mean am i missing something? I could understand a little if they was jacked up muscle heads, but they're small flabby dudes with no personality.


speak spanish? seriously i cant think of anything else


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

At least Sami's admitting he's directionless after the biggest win in his career.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Zayn has zero Charisma on the mic


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

A car horn honked outside my window when the camera was moving to the right and I thought it was gonna be a taxi :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Dolorian said:


> True, but hey at least it helps build the tags division by not leaving teams out in the cold. SD has been doing a good work with this so far.


True, it does get more teams involved, at least.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Kevin owens just destroyed sami zayn


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

sami looks like he's about to cry a bit from what bigO is telling him


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I see we're at chapter #973 of the Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn feud that was supposed to end at Battleground.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sami making bold prediction.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sami Zayn winning WWE's top title will be the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

SQUASH TIME


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Best WWE promo from Zayn. But he had so much material to use, but still good.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sami? No one cares about Battleground!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Ah Nia Jax vs Jobber Lv 6 (is that the right level?) :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sami really shouldn't be on Raw. They have nothing for him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Roman Reigns time!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

God I hope that taxi driver never gets his hands on the title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sami with the :buried

:damn


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Nia Jax :mark::mark:

They be giving her some fire jobbers tho kada


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LOL. Alicia Fox is still relevant?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The crowd needs to start Uber chants when Zayn is around.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have been Attitude Ajdusted, Figure Foured, Speared, and Master Locked and Chokeslammed, and Walls of Jericho'd too there are probably more that I am not remembering at the moment. The submissions hurt the most to me. I probably got suplexed at one point too if I remember right. My Mom would have freaked out if she caught us but my Dad encouraged it lol. My brother and I are lucky we never got hurt from wrestling each other.



You know, I've actually tried doing the Flair Flop and tried to pretend that I'm getting Curb Stomped on the bed and on the carpet floor. From what I remember, doing both of those hurt my head XD

I can't imagine what it's like to be Curb Stomped for real. I bet it's pretty painful


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

has anyone here played SWTOR?

jakks looks liek a bodytype #4 female sith in that outfit


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I'm not like most girls either!!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Ann Esposito :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Nia is a very pretty lady but is also intimidating too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That jobber looks like thot, not a wrestler.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Looks like Strowman lost the coin toss to Squash a jobber


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Girl reminds me of Nidia.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

An Owens vs Samy Zain feud for the Universal title would absolutely kill the ratings on Raw lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Really good promo by Sami.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Nice burn Sami...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Uh-Oh. Alicia Fox is gonna come out tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Sami with the :buried
> 
> :damn


BURN


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That jobber can get.........................*IT!*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The saddest part is Zayn's right, that "personal" rivalry between them will probably never end, It's going to be Orton vs. Cena all over again with those two.

Match #3945098 for.. reasons! CLAP DAMN YOU!!
:vince3


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Jax is so fat omg.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have been Attitude Ajdusted, Figure Foured, Speared, and Master Locked and Chokeslammed, and Walls of Jericho'd too there are probably more that I am not remembering at the moment. The submissions hurt the most to me. I probably got suplexed at one point too if I remember right. My Mom would have freaked out if she caught us but my Dad encouraged it lol. My brother and I are lucky we never got hurt from wrestling each other.


My brother and I used to wrestle a lot when we were kids. He broke my bed executing a Superfly splash from the top of my dresser. He told me not to move, but my 8-year-old self realized it wasn't a good ideal to lay on a bed and let my older, much bigger brother splash me.

I've made him cry by putting him in a figure-four or at least my version so my revenge was had. :agree:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> It also took Jordan and LeBron a few times to overcome the giants and win the big one. IJS.


Lol yeah no doubt I get that. But I thought Battleground should have been the start of a long separation of the two. They should've been on separate they're running a good feud into the ground with over saturation.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Nia Jax's gear never fails to give me a chuckle. It's just so random. :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

HOLY SHIT! That is one hot jobber!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

And just like that it's over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh finally the jobber actually fights back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Dolorian said:


> BURN


Always nice to see Sami get one in there. :lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I'd rather see Reigns main event the next 3 Wrestlemania's then have to see Nia Jax for 5 min on Raw.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Ann looks like they just picked her up at a truck stop.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Another cute jobber


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

[email protected] Teddy Long's son as the ref in that match!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Anderson & Gallows next :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I was just looking at Nia Jax's butt crack through her tights and I think a standard sized cat would fit inside with comfort.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sad day when Alicia Fox’s friend, whose not even signed to the company, gets more air time than her, lol. Maybe this means they can start an Alicia vs. Jax feud out of this.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Damn that what a hot jobber.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

WELP... looks like Roman is main eventing AGAIN.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

OLDFART.

:mj4


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

What was the point of that Alicia Fox tweet if they weren't gonna set up anything?


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Nia Jax's gear never fails to give me a chuckle. It's just so random. :lol


At first, I thought she was dressed like Prince Vegeta. After a bit of thought, it's more Power Rangers than DBZ.

Awesome Kong>>>>>>>>>>>Nia Jax


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DammitC said:


> You know, I've actually tried doing the Flair Flop and tried to pretend that I'm getting Curb Stomped on the bed and on the carpet floor. From what I remember, doing both of those hurt my head XD
> 
> I can't imagine what it's like to be Curb Stomped for real. I bet it's pretty painful


I don't imagine it would feel to good :frown2:. Luckily me and my brother are older know otherwise we probably would have tried The Curbstomp when we were younger. I guess I can say I have some wrestling experience when I go to wrestling school just kidding lol.


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

What is this horseshit booking? That was the perfect time to get Alicia Fox involved w/ Nia. Can she go to Smackdown where she'll actually be used?


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



latinoheat4life2 said:


> Another cute jobber


not as cute as the one that liked big sweaty men


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Best WWE promo from Zayn. But he had so much material to use, but still good.


Yea, it was a decent/good promo for him. 

My favorite Sami Zayn promo thus far is the one he cut during the Highlight Reel with Kevin Owens. At one point, Sami got all worked up and so intense that he caused the crowd to chant "Grow a Set" to Owens right after he said that to him


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Lol Sami is only relevant when he's feuding with Owens, when he's not he's in random tag matches on pre shows or floating around wrestling in piss break filler matches.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Hawkke said:


> The saddest part is Zayn's right, that "personal" rivalry between them will probably never end, It's going to be Orton vs. Cena all over again with those two.
> 
> Match #3945098 for.. reasons! CLAP DAMN YOU!!
> :vince3


Zayn vs Owens is already 10,000x the rivalry Cena/Orton was.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



BrotherNero said:


> WELP... looks like Roman is main eventing AGAIN.


eh? who is that ... guy wrestling?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

2nd hour had a good Rollins vs Jericho match but sadly only pure shit for the rest of it.

Looks like they continue on only planning for the main event.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mike Lucas said:


> What is this horseshit booking? That was the perfect time to get Alicia Fox involved w/ Nia. Can she go to Smackdown where she'll actually be used?


SD is doing a great job utilizing all women. Not sure they have room for a 7th. Eva will already make 7 when she gets back.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol Sami is only relevant when he's feuding with Owens, when he's not he's in random tag matches on pre shows or floating around wrestling in piss break filler matches.


And the only other time he's relevant is to his customers when he's driving Uber.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I just can't do this to myself anymore.. Apparently even my self loathing has a limit.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Cute jobber. Weight aside, Nia is actually pretty also.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

what would have made that segment would have been Owens shouting Taxi from off camera lol 

would have properly started something they don't want started lol.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

No pre-tape, cool (Y)


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I'm actually rooting for Sami vs Kevin for the title at Survivor Series and Sami taking it. I think he's gonna be the next champ. Reigns and Rollins will face each other as switched roles.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Damn, it's 10PM already? Fuck, that flew by.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Phaedra said:


> eh? who is that ... guy wrestling?


'Best of 7 we don't know what the fuck to do' against Rusev most likely.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sorry, but Anderson/Gallows need a 3rd person. I'm not feeling them alone.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> What was the point of that Alicia Fox tweet if they weren't gonna set up anything?


Cause wwe is full of idiots


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

More unfunny garbage. Just awful.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Weird but a solid sign for SD. Every Backlash or SD Live commercial has had a KFC logo attached to it. The Raw stuff has had Popeyes attached to it. Maybe they are getting each brand their own sponsors slowly too


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

OLD FART'S HOME


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol Sami is only relevant when he's feuding with Owens, when he's not he's in random tag matches on pre shows or floating around wrestling in piss break filler matches.


Sad but true.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I thought Sasha was going be this segment. :hmm:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

WTF!! :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LOL :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Idk if this is cringe or kinda funny.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Festus>>>>>>Imposter Kane>>>>>>>Luke Gallows.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Why is this happening.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Phaedra said:


> what would have made that segment would have been Owens shouting Taxi from off camera lol
> 
> would have properly started something they don't want started lol.


backstage, have Titus whistle and shout "TAXI!"

only to have sami walk past him...BAM feud


shit writes itself


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Shouldn't there be a new team challenging New Day? Anderson and Gallows haven't done anything.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I don't imagine it would feel to good :frown2:. Luckily me and my brother are older know otherwise we probably would have tried The Curbstomp when we were younger. I guess I can say I have some wrestling experience when I go to wrestling school just kidding lol.


Nah just skip wrestling school. You should go wrestle in the WWE and get them to hire you. Do it now! You can win the Women's title within a month. Represent this forum for us! :3


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This...this is cancer.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

wut? :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Old age comes shrinkage.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

fpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

fellow WWE fans can we please shelve the 'what' chants and the 'this is awesome' 

wwe, this making fun of old people isn't funny, aint nobody laughing.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Gallows and Anderson have fallen so far.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is terrible


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

the only funny part of this segment is the 0.75x music


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Either GOAT segment or trash incoming.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS.............


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is absolutely terrible. Look at the crowd. No response at all.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This gonna be a shit segment


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is the sports entertainment you casuals want so fuck off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

They have no idea what to do with Anderson and Gallows.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

ugh this is worse than an actual new day segment


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The small trombone.

:lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I feel bad for Gallows and Anderson if this was the AE this would be going over like the DX skits or when Edge and Christian had the mini Dudley's and Hardy's 

The remix theme is silly though

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Yeah, it's cringe. Dammit Karl, you're soo good !


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

FFS. :westbrook6


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I can't believe they chopped and screwed the new day theme, I give them a thumps up for it


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

THe New Day look a little different.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Those unicorn horns should be limp and sawft.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LMFAO! I can't..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*Dear God, please pull the plug on this segment. *


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is the worst segment I have seen all year


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is not funny... ugh. They're trying too hard.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Yeah. RAW has jumped the shark.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I wonder where WWE finds the people who play these roles. 

:mj4


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Fuck this shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

:vince5 "I so funny! I like eating glue!"


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Looks like we are back to having awful comedy segments on the show. RAW was actually doing well in that regard for some time, but they've completely lost it again. 

Both the Enzo&Cass and this are just really BAD.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Question: Titus O'Neil promo from weeks ago vs. this segment?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> This is the sports entertainment you casuals want so fuck off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Give me new japan over this shit


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Gallows: That's disgusting :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Had to change the channel.. Shit is some cringe.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Guys in the front row must be hoping their friends don't see them when channel surfing. I'm cringing just sitting at home.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

is that sonny boy


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This...Is...Stupid...The cringe is real.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Dear God, please pull the plug on this segment. *


Yeah abort...abort...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Vince is laughing his dick off right now


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

:chlol at the overwhelming levels of flabby and sick that The Old Day are exuding.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Somebody, anybody needs to be fired for OK'ing this horseshit.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bullet Club ass kickers to...this. great job Raw creative.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I feel so sorry for these two. They don't deserve this.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

What the fuck is this. I'm gone


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is so bad... So fucking bad


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I don't even get this segment. And "old man" segment for the New Day, what?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

END THIS PLEASE


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Wow, the New Day really let themselves go 

Edit: Who the fuck are these imposters coming out now?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Here comes The New Day.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Vince is really fucking scared of getting old eh?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Vince is probably backstage laughing his ass off at this shit...


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is kinda bad....


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is more cringe than actual New Day segment.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Dear o Dear. Quite possibly the worst segment i have ever seen. Rip Anderson and Gallows


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Dude that played Steve Urkel playing Big E?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Asuka842 said:


> I don't even get this segment. And "old man" segment for the New Day, what?


Would have made sense for the Dudley's.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I actually muted this because of how cringeworthy it is. I'm feeling shame on their behalf.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That was trash........


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The Bullet Club's reputation was legendary.

I'm truly embarrassed to be watching this pathetic segment.

Worst thing I've seen in my life on TV.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Yeah, unless HHH cuts the promo of a lifetime and sets quality programming in motion: let's chalk this week up safely to SD...


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> I wonder where WWE finds the people who play these roles.
> 
> :mj4


I asked myself the same question during the AE when the Godfather would bring out those ho's. I figured they were probably strippers from local strip clubs. I dunno about these Old Day geeks, but now I'm thinking about strippers and the AE. :grin2:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



StylesP1 said:


> Bullet Club ass kickers to...this. great job Raw creative.


Who expected anything less? WWE are the masters of taking something cool and turning it to complete shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

WTF does Cyclops mean?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

What an atrocious boring segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

"Good one, guy" :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is pretty bad guys. Like..really bad. Inexcusably bad. One of the worst segments of the year. Bar none. Shame how they're treating this feud. Both teams deserve better. The fans deserve better. This is unacceptable.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Please touch them, destroy this segment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sad the audience only reacts when they got a catchphrase to chant like parrots, when they don't they're like "Uh what? we got nothing to chant....Boring!". Cass and Enzo can be in there acting like they're giving birth and they just say how you doin and the audience gets into it and puts the segment over.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This segment is dying a slow death.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The Old Day are going to get destroyed.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LOL @ guy in the crowd.


''MAKE IT STOP''.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Right. All Bayley does is come out with inflatable tube men and puts on good wrestling matches. This is the cringe shit that should be blamed for low ratings.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So um, Anderson, Gallows. Still happy that you left NJPW, for THIS?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I like New Day. I like Anderson and Gallows. Everyone is trying. This segment is fucking awful.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Save me, Final Deletion II :evilmatt


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> WTF does Cyclops mean?


Comic book character


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

WWE just can't help themselves sometimes.:francis


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

RIP Bullet Club...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Gallows/Anderson are dying in this feud with New Day.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Every time the new day are INVOLVED with a segment , it's cringe .


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DahStoryTella said:


> Question: Titus O'Neil promo from weeks ago vs. this segment?


oh please, titus had bad delivery that could be laughed at at least, this is lava diarrhea 

and beyond stumbling titus had some decent content at least


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

They actually just wrote something about teasing touching tips of dicks together of their future selves. WWE 2016 ladies and gents. :kobefacepalm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Hysteria said:


> My brother and I used to wrestle a lot when we were kids. He broke my bed executing a Superfly splash from the top of my dresser. He told me not to move, but my 8-year-old self realized it wasn't a good ideal to lay on a bed and let my older, much bigger brother splash me.
> 
> I've made him cry by putting him in a figure-four or at least my version so my revenge was had. :agree:


That sounds dangerous. The Figure Four definitely hurts if that makes you feel any better. My brother and me we mostly did moves on the trampoline my parents would have been pissed of if we broke anything in the house. My mom didn't know we did wrestling moves and my Dad thought it was funny when we wrestled.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Well that was completely pointless.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Comic book character


Ah ok, I thought there was a double-meaning or something. Thanks.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

is Old Big E sonny boy from a few weeks ago


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I hope these guys are getting paid.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> WTF does Cyclops mean?


He asked future Xavier who was his favorite X-Men character and he said Cyclops.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Fuck this shit... Why do I even bother.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Wow. I'm pretty lenient... but that may be the worst segment I have ever seen... ever. Just so awkward...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> WTF does Cyclops mean?


An X-Men character?


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Good lord man make it stop


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

One of the very worst segments I've ever seen. I'm not even joking.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Tonight we've witnessed WWE history: 
First time WWE has ever had six black guys on TV simultaneously. 

Congratulations WWE, you'd be progressive if the year was 1964... 

Racist company.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Hysteria said:


> Save me, Final Deletion II :evilmatt


Delete this shit show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is bad.....REALLY BAD.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MillionDollarChamp said:


> is that sonny boy


Lol it could be


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

THIS IS STILL GOING...


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LOL @ the botch


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Smackdown couldnt come sooner :trips7


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



JDP2016 said:


> He asked future Xavier who was his favorite X-Men character and he said Cyclops.


I know that, but I thought New Day made it mean something new or something. I was wrong. :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Why is this still happening???


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Save me American Alpha...

This show is trash.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is straight out of the 2009 Raw playbook.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Crowds need to start shitting on these segments instead of being quiet.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

PLEASE JUST STOP :clap :clap


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I have no idea what just happened.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Threadz*



Even Flow said:


> The Old Day are going to get destroyed.


Just how Lesnar destroyed them all at once.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Why did they pick CJ McCollum to play old Big E.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

wwe has an uncanny knack for killing whatever momentum a show might have


lol look at that background shot behing the announcers, kofi trying to grandstand on the turnbuckle and the crowd just dying


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> So um, Anderson, Gallows. Still happy that you left NJPW, for THIS?


For the money, probably


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

GTFO with this fucking shit, give me Roman Reigns already.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Is this how the New Day treats their elders outside of Raw?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> WTF does Cyclops mean?


He's a X-Men character. Xaiver asked "Whose my favorite X-Man?"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That opening segment.

:banderas

Will be the best segment of both shows this week, mark my words.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I love that someone was dissing whoever is in charge of the comedy for tonight's show....and that the comment was BEFORE this segment.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Worst segment of the year contender.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Heel-ish moves by New Day


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

These long azz boring segments bruh...

outtahere:lbjwut:StephenA7:wut


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

RAW won the draft they said.........

RAW has the tag teams and stronger womens' division they said..........

Fail. Jobber stupid comedy tag teams, a womens' division that revolves around 2 people. RAW only has JeriKO going for it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The Milkman >>>> The Old Day


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That segment was complete garbage.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

See they're just calling them the Raw tag team championships on that graphic, with Smackdown getting their own tag titles. Wonder if they'll do the same with the Women's title?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Wade Barrett miz and jericho segment back in 2014(?) was the worst segment i ever seen...until tonight - 2 for 1 bargain


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

When is the Sasha segment? Has to be soon, right?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The comedy from Gallows and Anderson could work if they had New Day have to be real aggressors for once. Instead it's a team that typically shouldn't joke being joke, against the current competent joke team.. it's weird lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

no Roman tonight....... GLORIOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That New Day / Gallows and Anderson segment was definitely the low point of the show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Whats Roman Reigns doing tonight?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> These long azz boring segments bruh...
> 
> outtahere:lbjwut:StephenA7:wut


Tuesday can't come any sooner...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Trophies said:


> Heel-ish moves by New Day


Only good thing about the segment.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That segment was absolutely terrible. WWE should be ashamed.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

New Day needs to FINALLY drop the titles to Gallows & Anderson at Clash of Champions.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I swear to god if Roman closes the show again.... he's the only guy who can main event Raw like 4 weeks in a row without even being in the world title feud.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So... da gawd Roman Reigns just isn't gonna be a part of this episode?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That segment accomplished absolutely nothing. Next time just put Anderson and Gallows in a match.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That segment has actually pissed me off so much I've just tweeted Triple H. Disgraceful and just shows how out of touch and completely lacking awareness WWE are. Disgusting.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

There's nothing like these long unfunny Raw segments to make you consider doing crack.

I believe monday night football is back on in the US. i'm seeing it's half time. they decided that if anyone decided to flick over to see what was happening that that horrific segment was what they would see ... and then decide never to flick over ever fucking again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

A bit surprised there's no Roman yet? Guess he's going to spear someone in the main event.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Crowds need to start shitting on these segments instead of being quiet.


Unless the talents get blamed instead of the fuckers who write the show. I actually think silence is preferable to disrespecting a wrestler. Silence sends a message in any case...this isn't working.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



safc-scotty said:


> See they're just calling them the Raw tag team championships on that graphic, with Smackdown getting their own tag titles. Wonder if they'll do the same with the Women's title?


Yeah they've been making note that Charlotte is the Raw Women's champ

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

If Jericho and Owens was on Smackdown, what in this 3 hours would entertain?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

How did that shit go through the writers, the wrestlers, Dunn, Vince and whoever else decides without anyone saying "hey guys, this actually sucks"?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That segment and last week's Smackdown segment with the 'Milkman' has Vince McMahon's fingers all over it. He was probably grinning like a Cheshire cat when reading the script. Trying to interject his brand of comedy that has never been over and has no place in the current product if they're trying to convince fans the product is changing for the better. 


Very seldom am I ever genuinely annoyed by some of these silly segments but that one really bothered me. It's incredibly frustrating that they think people genuinely enjoy that. That entire thing did nothing but lose viewers and make their titles look absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



T0M said:


> One of the very worst segments I've ever seen. I'm not even joking.


I can't forget some of the segments we got from late 99-2000 WCW or Guest Host era Raw that overall in the case of GH Raw drove me to a wrestling hiatus for awhile and the dying days of the AWA produced some real "gems" of ideas: but yeah that was easily the worst segment I recall seeing since the infamous tater tot segment late last year.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Whats Roman Reigns doing tonight?


Adderall

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> When is the Sasha segment? Has to be soon, right?


you always wanna save the girl whose mic/promo skills are the worst in the company for the big showcase position in the show...


----------



## Benjimino (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

If Sasha's segment is this late, it must be bad...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Not this idiot, ugh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



T0M said:


> That segment has actually pissed me off so much I've just tweeted Triple H. Disgraceful and just shows how out of touch and completely lacking awareness WWE are. Disgusting.


I hope your tweet included something about that eye cancer causing segment from Enzo & Cass earlier.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh boy we go from that garbage to some gay garbage


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Good grief, do I hate Darren Young.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Are you kidding me?


----------



## supastar28 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

These new day segments were once the best part of the show, but they are quickly becoming the worst.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Great, that horrible segment followed by Young and Titus.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bad segment, but the NEW Day came out and saved it somewhat before it dragged out too long. At least everyone tried and was pretty good in their role but it just wasn't funny or creative.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Adderall
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Titus on commentary.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Benjimino said:


> If Sasha's segment is this late, it must be bad...


Let's hope it's one of those I'm back bitches segment like Bryan when he returned in 2014 and not a I'm done bitches like Edge and Bryan

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

God bless those fans in attendance... Going from that shit New Day/Club segment to... Darren Young v. Jinder Mahal. :HA


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Trophies said:


> Trumps backyard.


You mean Mexicans?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Never, ever want to see a talent hurt: but Sasha sure does take huge bumps that look like they come three inches of serious damage every night and A. she isn't very big and B. she doesn't always seem to the untrained eye to land them clean: so a serious injury while so unfortunate for someone that young still wouldn't surprise me at all. Hope that isnt the case.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Titus is right.

This gimmick is ridiculous.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Titus already botching on commentary


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Jealous of having Bob Backlund as his life coach, are you kidding me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

For a split second I was wondering why Sandow was so tan lol 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Why are two guys NO ONE CARES ABOUT feuding? Neither of them get any reaction. Its funny Vince scrapped Stardust vs Goldust after ONE crowd shit on it but continues this boring ass feud with two guys that never get any reaction.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

If WWE can find an organization for November they can do a Cancer Triple Threat Months Marathon.. 

Sept: Conner's Cure. 
Oct: Komen. 
Nov: ????


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I still have nightmares over that Titus O'Neil promo from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LOL @ Corey Graves instigating! LMFAO!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Good job by Jinder coming back to WWE to job every time out.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Young vs Titus feud is WOAT. I don't really care for either guy to start with, but the feud itself is just terrible. Not even Backland acting all crazy can save it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

They let this country ass fool speak again?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I would love to see Byron and Titus in a fight


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Darren Young was never great to begin with (Y)


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> There's nothing like these long unfunny Raw segments to make you consider doing crack.
> 
> I believe monday night football is back on in the US. i'm seeing it's half time. they decided that if anyone decided to flick over to see what was happening that that horrific segment was what they would see ... and then decide never to flick over ever fucking again.


Thats a college game.

Next weeks rating armageddon is coming


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I hope to be as healthy as Bob Backlund when I am 67.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



AngryConsumer said:


> God bless those fans in attendance... Going from that shit New Day/Club segment to... Darren Young v. Jinder Mahal. :HA


They should look for roman, cause you know, he knows a guy, it would help them get through. I would have booed that segment from beginning till end. fuck giving them crickets, let them know something is utterly shite.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Titus ='Voice of the viewers


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh, Titus and Darren, the two most entertaining guys in wrestling history.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This weird thing Darren does off the ropes is gonna get him on botch mania one day I bet.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



infidel said:


> yowza!


Yum :trips5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

At least it was a short segment.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Jinder Mahal vs Darren Young? Who's supposed to be the jobber here?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

No one gives a shit about darren young


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Crowds need to start shitting on these segments instead of being quiet.


Silence speaks a lot louder and as a performer, it's the most awkward and dreaded reaction. If fans would have given Roman silence back in Jan 2015, the plug would have been pulled at Fastlane. 



Vince loathes his segments and talent getting no reaction. It's the quickest way to have a push or storyline aborted.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Lol Mahal can't even get a win with a distraction against Darren Young, guy looks so fucking pathetic.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That match was pointless.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Titus is speaking for me...How can I hate him.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is just silly. These two can't even make a "brawl" look convincing. Smh.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Titus just busted his ass. :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The Gut Check is trash as fuck, but that was extra shitty.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh whatever let's move it already!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Titus slippin' like an ole drunk tap dancin' fool! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

DARREN AND TITUS WITH THE RUTHLESS AGGRESSION!

:vince5

Darren with a pop.

:mj4


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> That sounds dangerous. The Figure Four definitely hurts if that makes you feel any better. My brother and me we mostly did moves on the trampoline my parents would have been pissed of if we broke anything in the house. My mom didn't know we did wrestling moves and my Dad thought it was funny when we wrestled.


Well my parents weren't happy when they came home and found my bed broken in two \_/. They actually made him sleep in that bad for six months (they gave me his bed to use) before they decided to get a new bed. I just hope it didn't contribute to any future spinal issues, lol.

Lol, no trampoline. Just a hard floor and ample living room space. Now I did take suplexes and body slams on our beds but nothing like that on the floor of our living room. We would call spots (I guess that is what they would call it today) and we would just get in position like we just took the move, like a suplex. They were times where things went array and it went from pro wrestling to an NHL brawl, which I almost always lost since he was physically bigger than me back then. Worst thing to happen was my brother nearly Sabu'd my ass through a coffee table. Just picked me up and slammed me on our coffee table which did not break. My entire upper body was sore for weeks.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Why is everyone getting beat up while wearing suits tonight?

Edit: Titus slipped.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I can't get over that segment, so I'm out. I'm actually pissed off I wasted five minutes of my life on that. I think I'm in shock. FUCK THIS BULLSHIT.

Goodnight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

lolJinder

Oh well, at least he's getting paid something instead of peanuts. And it's good to see Young looking like a house of fire during this feud with Titus.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Guys...40 more minutes of this shit, and then its time for the A Show tomorrow night! 

You can make it through...I believe in all of you


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This is why 3 hours sucks.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Please gif Titus falling on his ass....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Alicia Fox is so f*cking beautiful kada


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Why is Roman talking to Fox?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Titus can't even pick up his shoe without botching. :HA


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Alicia looking beautiful tonight though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Has Alicia gone nuts?

:mj4


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

THis feud is worse than the Ziggler-Rusev-Lana-Summer Rae feud. Unlike Titus O'Neill and Darren Young, those guys at least have talent.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Ratchety Ann......LOL


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

CRAZY ALICIA IS BACKKKKK NIA DON'T WANT NONE!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Raw is such shit its literally never been worse


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Just remember Zayn and Owens have to follow all this shit. Don't forget that. If the crowd is in a coma by then, don't blame those two.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I see crazy Alicia's back.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The only entertaining thing about this boring Titus vs Darren feud is Bob Backlund, I love that crazy fucker lol :lol


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Raw is still terrible. Smackdown shits all over it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

:lmao at Mahal. Can't even beat Darren Young with interference. 

Maybe WWE will make it up to him by having him beat Strowman in a few months. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Soda Alicia Fox is back :lmao:lmao:lmao

She hit Nia in the face, felt bad about it and then jumped back into character. I CANT :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This show has been doing nothing but set blacks back many, many years. 

This low-key BS is something else...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

She fucking botched and hit her for real.

And Nia's voice is as much of a jobber as the ones she squashes.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Jax first feud , Fox acting stupid there she botch hitting her in the face maybe looking to get fired??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This show fell off a cliff pretty bad but it was expected.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Nice to see they're actually doing something with different women.

Especially happy to see Psycho Alicia Fox back.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The hell was that.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

psycho fox is the best fox there is lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Nice, the female Stone Cold Steve Austin is back.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

bopped the fuck out of her lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



wkc_23 said:


> This is why 3 hours sucks.


So true where have the good old days where 2hrs was good enough


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I wish I was related to the Rock because I could be talentless and get a good gig and lot's of money...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Lmao crazy Alicia Fox is back.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Coke Head Alicia is back.....


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Looks like we've got Nia Jax's first Raw feud set, against Alicia Fox.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't mind getting rode by Nia. She got a fat yellabone ass.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh, they're doing this fucking stupid crazy Alicia thing again? Because it wasn't awful the first time or anything.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh look WWE trying make Alicia crazy again, yeah not gonna work and that looked awkward as fuck.

Also why is it Alicia's so mad? Nia didn't continue to beat on her after the match she won the match fair and square.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Her hitting Nia in the face wasn't planned :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That was a nice follow up, for Alicia Fox, and she didn't immediately cower good job. And the gave Nia a legit reason behind "heel smash puny competitor"

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

And just like that... Alicia has her crazy character back! 

I'm not complaining though. At least they're realising they need to highlight all their women like they do on Smackdown. Now if Summer attacks Sasha during her speech, things will be looking up for the division as a whole on Raw.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Zigberg said:


> Raw is still terrible. Smackdown shits all over it.


It's been that way since like the second week of the brand split and continues now.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Guess I was wrong about them not using Alicia Fox.... damm I need to wait until these segments are over before I type. Where the fuck is Sasha and her announcement?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Face Full Of Stuff said:


> I hope to be as healthy as Bob Backlund when I am *67*.


37


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Has Alicia gone nuts?
> 
> :mj4


Crazy Alicia is the best Alicia.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Now all we need is something for BRAUN.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The Prime Time Players should have never split in the first place. They are awful individually, but they were really good as a team. They were terribly mismanaged as a team (i.e., Abraham Washington firing, being pushed to the titles too late, etc.), and still were amazing.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



witchblade000 said:


> I wouldn't mind getting rode by Nia. She got a fat yellabone ass.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> This show has been doing nothing but set blacks back many, many years.
> 
> This low-key BS is something else...


The WWE's racist, stereotypical portrayals of African Americans started long before RAW debuted...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



T0M said:


> I can't get over that segment, so I'm out. I'm actually pissed off I wasted five minutes of my life on that. I think I'm in shock. FUCK THIS BULLSHIT.
> 
> Goodnight.


Come back tomorrow night and while probably unspectacular you should see some nice, solid writing throughout from the SD crew to pacify.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Phaedra said:


> They should look for roman, cause you know, he knows a guy, it would help them get through. I would have booed that segment from beginning till end. fuck giving them crickets, let them know something is utterly shite.


I don't know man that's 20 minutes of booing, you think you're up to that task with no training?

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MyaTheBee said:


> Coke Head Alicia is back.....


she had to do something to get through these past two and half hours, she found Roman lol, or paige hooked her up (obviously joking before their marks jump on me lol)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Ambrose Girl said:


> The only entertaining thing about this boring Titus vs Darren feud is Bob Backlund, I love that crazy fucker lol :lol



Even after approximately 40 years, Bob Backlund STILL manages to entertain fans somehow


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> Oh look WWE trying make Alicia crazy again, yeah not gonna work and that looked awkward as fuck.
> 
> Also why is it Alicia's so mad? Nia didn't continue to beat on her after the match she won the match fair and square.



Because........... WWE writers are fucking retarded?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Alicia Fox is the hottest chick in WWE by far.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Fox went out of character after she hit her. Bye Alicia!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sasha Back injury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Americo.

:lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



witchblade000 said:


> I wouldn't mind getting rode by Nia. She got a fat yellabone ass.


Dude...


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

seriously no Roman tonight lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> I don't know man that's 20 minutes of booing, you think you're up to that task with no training?
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk



mate, i've sat in a football crowd and booed paul scholes for ninety plus minutes, i think i'm sorted lol

If they put on shite in Glasgow with Raw and Smackdown, they'll let them know lol.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Welp. Looks like they would have been better off not doing anything with Nia and Alicia. RAW is on a legendary downward spiral. I'm mentally spent. They could literally have ended the show with Seth vs Jericho and the Zain/Owen's promo and the show would have exponentially benefited from it. All the goodwill they've built is eroding before our eyes. I'm tapping out for the night. 


Hopefully SD is better. Won't be hard.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



safc-scotty said:


> And just like that... Alicia has her crazy character back!
> 
> I'm not complaining though. At least they're realising they need to highlight all their women like they do on Smackdown. Now if Summer attacks Sasha during her speech, things will be looking up for the division as a whole on Raw.


Summer should interfere in the Charlotte/sasha rematch and point to BFF


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Even Flow said:


> Looks like we've got Nia Jax's first Raw feud set, against Alicia Fox.


If that wasn't the plan before, it is now! You can't go hitting the person they're looking to build to be a monster like that. Alicia is gonna get slaughtered.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Braaaaaaaaauuuuuuunnnn!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So Fox is pissed at Nia, goes nuts and hits her in the face but then feels bad about it and apologizes then goes nuts again? Shes so fucking terrible.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sin Cara :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So he's moved on to squashing real superstars now.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Sasha Back injury


Gross....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Guys, Raw is over 3 hours every week. It's not going to be wall to wall goodness.

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

They need to give Roman a gimmick where he's seen in the background of backstage segments selling drugs with a trench coat on.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

A women's feud that has nothing to do with the title? Am I dreaming? :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Lol botchcara about to get squashed


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So the jobbers are being elevated I see...


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

2 jobber squash matches and that ridiculous New Day segment?

Are we sure this is a new era?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Trifektah said:


> Alicia Fox is the hottest chick in WWE by far.


I hope you are being sarcastic.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Alicia Fox is fine.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*RAWWWWWWWWWWWWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TheLooseCanon said:


> She fucking botched and hit her for real.
> 
> And Nia's voice is as much of a jobber as the ones she squashes.


She's not from NY how deep you want her voice to be

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Just take off the mask already, and dump the gimmick. And go back to Hunico.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I thought Sin Cara was a white guy with zero Hispanic heritage. Am I wrong?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Cara to be squashed on his 39th bday with new music


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sin Cara's new theme is awful.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Well at least Nia and Braun are starting to move into something meaningful now.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



bmp487 said:


> The Prime Time Players should have never split in the first place. They are awful individually, but they were really good as a team. They were terribly mismanaged as a team (i.e., Abraham Washington firing, being pushed to the titles too late, etc.), and still were amazing.


Yeah I couldn't care less for either of them but really enjoyed the PTP the first time around, especially when they were paired with AW. 

The 2nd time around they suffered from the fact they randomly split up for no reason when they hadn't even won the titles and were pretty over and also suffered from the fact their reunion was random as shit. They then proceeded to give them the titles when they were nowhere near as over or entertaining.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ChicagoFit said:


> The WWE's racist, stereotypical portrayals of African Americans started long before RAW debuted...


I'm talking about tonight specifically.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*





:mark: May girl is back!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Now who is this green mask jobber?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sin Cara.....Never talk again.

His new music is ass by the way....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Hopefully this leads to him ripping off Sin Cara's mask and he can go back to being Hunico.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Diggin' the new music for Sin Cara...although it doesn't fit with the character.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Braun better not botch or he's going to get beat the fuck up, Hunico don't play that

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



bmp487 said:


> The Prime Time Players should have never split in the first place. They are awful individually, but they were really good as a team. They were terribly mismanaged as a team (i.e., Abraham Washington firing, being pushed to the titles too late, etc.), and still were amazing.


I agree. As faces, the Primetime Players were boring. As heels, they were more entertaining together.

Darren Young and Titus O'Neal NEEDS each other as a team.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Wow that was an embarrassing run into the corner by Braun.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



latinoheat4life2 said:


> I hope you are being sarcastic.


I hope you're being sarcastic, who he finds attractive is a subjective opinion.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ChicagoFit said:


> I thought Sin Cara was a white guy with zero Hispanic heritage. Am I wrong?


Sin Cara is Hunico


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Happy Birthday, Sin Cara!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Roxinius said:


> Lol botchcara about to get squashed


To be fair, this Sin Cara isn't nearly as botchy as the old Sin Cara


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Braun is dogshit. He's only on the roster because of his height. Ridiculous.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Now who is this green mask jobber?


I think they said his name was Rey Mysterio.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ChicagoFit said:


> I thought Sin Cara was a white guy with zero Hispanic heritage. Am I wrong?


Sin Cara 2 aka Hunico aka Incognito aka Mistico 1 is hispanic


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



witchblade000 said:


> I wouldn't mind getting rode by Nia. She got a fat yellabone ass.


I loved you in Silence of the Lambs Mr Gumb.... 

https://cdn.meme.am/instances/66411051.jpg


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Countout :lmao


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So why is triple H not on this show tonight?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Guys, Raw is over 3 hours every week. It's not going to be wall to wall goodness.
> 
> :lmao


I consider myself one of the more level-headed ones usually and Ive seen considerably worse for sure: but I can't defend tonight man. Tonight has been a particularly bad episode. I hope they bounce back next week but I cant defend tonight


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

No wonder they feed him jobbers. He's embarrassing trying to sell for actual WWE talent.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

At this point, I'm only looking forward to see Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens in their main event


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MrEvans said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic, who he finds attractive is a subjective opinion.


Whatever floats your boat I guess


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

WTH hell I need to see the replay on youtube the match end in a 6 count by the ref??


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> Guess I was wrong about them not using Alicia Fox.... damm I need to wait until these segments are over before I type. Where the fuck is Sasha and her announcement?


I was wrong too, my bad


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

DAYUM! Strowman got some acceleration!!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

LOL @ wining at a count out...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

countout win :lol


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MillionDollarChamp said:


> Sin Cara is Hunico


Thanks. For some reason I thought he was Heath Slater white...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Braun moving on up from jobbers to established talent. :bjpenn Looks like the same is gonna happen with Jax, since Fox is definitely in her crosshairs.

I'm curious as to how long it'll be until Strowman gets put in line toward a title.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Weak victory for Braun.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sasha next.

Hope the news isn't too bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WrestlingOracle said:


> I consider myself one of the more level-headed ones usually and Ive seen considerably worse for sure: but I can't defend tonight man. Tonight has been a particularly bad episode. I hope they bounce back next week but I cant defend tonight


Outside of New Day/BC, Young/Titus, and this segment, I'm okay with it. :shrug It's just too much time for any form of entertainment, not just wrestling. Give me a good 1st hour, decent 2nd hour, and I'm good. To expect 3 good hours from current day WWE is not realistic.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

It's absolutely hilarious how many steps Braun takes when running. :HA


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ChicagoFit said:


> I loved you in Silence of the Lambs Mr Gumb....
> 
> https://cdn.meme.am/instances/66411051.jpg


I've never seen this movie. Mr. Gumb must like big women too?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Why'd he not take the mask off? He took the luchadors mask off last week why not take his off? Oh yeah thats Sin Cara, that character is so precious and should be protected....


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sasha to retire on some Daniel Bryan shit??


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Did WWE forget that Survivor Series 2001 had the first women's six pack challenge? Lmao.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

If sasha announces shes pregnant and cant wrestle for 11 months, epic lols


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That was sure a pussy way for a giant to win a match.. I mean count out, really? :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

It's mind boggling that in a three hour show, these writers can find a way to fill so much time with absolute garbage at such a staggering rate. It's about 90% shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

It was fine it protected Sin Cara and didn't just squash him like the other jobbers. Good to see Nia and Braun finally moving into something meaningful.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So excited for that 6 pack challenge!! I would be OK with any of the women, besides Natalya, winning the belt. Even Carmella with her new heel character. I know it won't be her, but it just says something about how great Smackdown's creative team has been. I'm sure it will be either Nikki, Becky or Alexa.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

For some reason, I have this feeling tonight that WWE is really trying to turn things around. I can see the logic in most of this. The problem is that they have dug themselves into such a hole that nobody is over so nobody cares and everything sucks. That's an attempt at an optimistic post.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So what the hell is Roman doing now? Rusev isn't back from his wedding in Bulgaria yet, right? So are they just leaving Roman off the show this week or what?

You'd think they have him say something about the match last week, Triple H screwed him over as well, lol.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I don't think we're going to see Roman either.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SovereignVA said:


> Sasha to retire on some Daniel Bryan shit??


And like they did to Balor announcing his injury, the crowd will chant, 'You deserve it'.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



amhlilhaus said:


> If sasha announces shes pregnant and cant wrestle for 11 months, epic lols


Now that wouldn't be bad news lol


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Braun: GET OUTTA MAAH RING!!!!

"Sin Cara already outside"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WrestlingOracle said:


> I consider myself one of the more level-headed ones usually and Ive seen considerably worse for sure: but I can't defend tonight man. Tonight has been a particularly bad episode. I hope they bounce back next week but I cant defend tonight


Before I jumped in the chat I was enjoying the show. The New Day segment was horrible. Everything else fit for what it was. Even the jobber feud. That New Day segment was just particularly awful

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

2 days til Lucha Underground. Can't wait.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Ambrose Girl said:


> So what the hell is Roman doing now? Rusev isn't back from his wedding in Bulgaria yet, right? So are they just leaving Roman off the show this week or what?
> 
> You'd think they have him say something about the match last week, Triple H screwed him over as well, lol.


Rusev & Lana have gone to East Africa & Dubai for their honeymoon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Ambrose Girl said:


> So what the hell is Roman doing now? Rusev isn't back from his wedding in Bulgaria yet, right? So are they just leaving Roman off the show this week or what?
> 
> You'd think they have him say something about the match last week, Triple H screwed him over as well, lol.


I don't get it, they mentioned him on the preview so at the very least he should have a segment or something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Finally, Sasha time. Jesus.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

SASHA <3


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Even Flow said:


> I don't think we're going to see Roman either.


looks to be pretty much confirming he's continuing with Rusev who still aint back.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> Hopefully this leads to him ripping off Sin Cara's mask and he can go back to being Hunico.


Could also lead to Mysterio coming back to defend the Luchador honor.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

WWE's creative is like a special move in a fighting game. They need to spend all the time to pull off one move, then when it's done, it's back to kicks and flips.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This show has gone downhill since the Cesaro vs. Sheamus match. At least that match had some stakes.

The cruiserweights can’t get here fast enough.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Hmm she is not in ring gear...interesting. Wonder what she will say.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

"My home planet needs me."


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sasha is a gem :zayn3


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



witchblade000 said:


> I've never seen this movie. Mr. Gumb must like big women too?


He certainly did.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sorry, this whole Sasha thing is corny as hell. You lost and got embarrassed at Summerslam. Stay your ass away for a little bit.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Boss Time? Uh Nikki Bella is on Smackdown Live.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

And some people say Sasha isn't smoking hot?

Go fuck yourselves.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sasha's theme is catchy


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I hope Sasha is gonna be okay.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Not good news judging by Sasha's demeanor.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

they mentioned the injury before her speech, it's a swerve, shes fine.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Wait... what if she has to retire????


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Took long enough to get to this segment..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Hope this promo is just a "I'm coming back stronger than ever" one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That was a serious botch the way Charlotte dropped Sasha...damn.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Sorry, this whole Sasha thing is corny as hell. You lost and got embarrassed at Summerslam. Stay your ass away for a little bit.



Wait what?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I really hope she's not retiring.. only 24.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sasha's awful promo skills are tonight's biggest tragedy


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

She's so awkward.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

What was Charlotte even attempting there? She had her in a backbreaker position then just dropped her and jumped down. Sasah was nowhere near the turnbuckle and she damn sure wasn't dropping on the mat cause she was overtop the ropes.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I don't like the way this speech has started..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

"They say that every journey has an end."

Uh oh. Those first words are haunting.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

If she starts breaking down... shit's real.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Those people doing the what chants for fucking assholes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Ambrose Girl said:


> So what the hell is Roman doing now? Rusev isn't back from his wedding in Bulgaria yet, right? So are they just leaving Roman off the show this week or what?
> 
> You'd think they have him say something about the match last week, Triple H screwed him over as well, lol.


That's not Reigns M.O. when him and a Shield brother get fucked over, he goes and does his own thing. Totally in character

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

DA BO$$ is here. 

I take it she's gonna announce that she's leaving because of a pregnancy? :hmm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Moolah, lmao.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Please just give me a heel turn or something interesting.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

There is a 100% chance she's crying.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

she's retiring ... isn't she?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*Sasha's still over as fuck :drose*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

TnA Trish? Revolutionary?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I'm afraid, guys.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I swear if Sasha has to retire I will cry.


----------



## DaBxx89 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Well, we're gonna hear it. Straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

lol broke the mould...with their implants and thongs and playboy shoots gtfo


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

They really gotta stop giving Stephanie credit for that...

She didn't give a shit :lmao


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> Why'd he not take the mask off? He took the luchadors mask off last week why not take his off? Oh yeah thats Sin Cara, that character is so precious and should be protected....


If Braun take off that mask and reveal sin cara face in that live crowd, you might see later that Hunico beat up strowman backstage. Even strowman don't mess with hunico. haha !


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

It's a work. Hope it's over soon. Woman can't act or talk.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

"No more bra and panties matches" Audience- BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



N3LL14 said:


> Wait what?


Yes. I do not want to see Sasha back so soon especially with this corny angle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I miss the bras and panties matches alittle bit, tbh..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



RyanPelley said:


> "My home planet needs me."


Poochie 4 lyfe

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Stephanie being put over again rofl. 

This promo is so fucking cringe. Good god she cannot talk.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Waiting for the boos after she said no more bra and panties matches. lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I dislike Sasha. Unpopular opinion I know.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

lmao crowd booed no bra and panties matches LOL


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh God, she's endorsing Hillary Clinton, isn't she?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Dolorian said:


> I have a bad feeling about this...


Me too


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Trash promo.. She sucks..


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I see she hasn't improved her mic skills.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Damn did somebody say this was boring that's fucked up lol. But I guess with how much she cries its hard to gauge

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> "No more bra and panties matches" Audience- BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


:HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Hilarious since most people would rather watch a bra and panties match over a revolutionary 5 star womans match :bosque


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Shit, I'm getting these Daniel Bryan vibes again


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

her mic skills are not even that bad.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sasha "We did it" 
As long as you wipe the years 1956-2008 from history, then you sure did....


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Did Sasha always have a huge forehead?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Here comes the poorly acted swerve!


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

surprised she hasnt mentioned her cousin snoop yet


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

What if Brocks music hit right now :maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

More ratings,

Bayley vs Becky vs Lana in a bra and panties match

or

Charlotte vs Sasha in a wrestling match?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Can they stop talking about this "Womens revolution" Bullshit and actually put on some great matches..? Fuck me

No woman on the main roster has had a better match in the last year than the Bayley vs Asuka match at Brooklyn.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Dana, WTF.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Outside of New Day/BC, Young/Titus, and this segment, I'm okay with it. :shrug It's just too much time for any form of entertainment, not just wrestling. Give me a good 1st hour, decent 2nd hour, and I'm good. To expect 3 good hours from current day WWE is not realistic.


Im not making a blanket statement Im just saying* tonight*, and specifically tonight: I cannot defend this. The story was set to start to tell tonight from the minute Raw ended. Raw ended real well in terms of setting things up. Tonight: we opened with one of the worst acted segments in some time imo. and WHERE THE HELL HAS TRIPLE H BEEN? We haven't even really gotten into the brass tacks of why Triple H did what he did: things have carried on very matter-of-factly and then compound that by that New Day segment, Sasha hurt and yeah: bad night tonight.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Being so bad on the mic that Dana Brooke has to save you :lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

yup its a work, gg.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

She's not retiring.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Dana's theme is so hot and then she comes out. Yum.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Dana Brooke is the BEST looking diva yo.

Ok, Eva Marie maybe actually.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Who will make the save?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh please tell me Emma is coming back now. Err probably not


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Thank you Dana *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



PunkShoot said:


> her mic skills are not even that bad.



Apparently it's the cool thing to say


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Lol Charlotte slapped her and treated her like a dog and shes out here still trying to take up for her. Lol they're making her look like worlds biggest little pathetic bitch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Im not making a blanket statement Im just saying* tonight*, and specifically tonight: I cannot defend this. The story was set to start to tell tonight from the minute Raw ended. Raw ended real well in terms of setting things up. Tonight: we opened with one of the worst acted segments in some time imo. and WHERE THE HELL HAS TRIPLE H BEEN? We haven't even really gotten into the brass tacks of why Triple H did what he did: things have carried on very matter-of-factly and then compound that by that New Day segment, Sasha hurt and yeah: bad night tonight.


I thought the opening segment was phenomenal. Trips' involvement will definitely have to be explained soon.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

NURSE DANA! :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*










Better than a retirement speech, I guess.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh shit! It's like a reverse Mark Henry!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

SASHA'S COMING BACK!!!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

"I'm not your enemy...." Dana's theme. Awesome.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I know when I fuck up my back the first thing I do is jump and fall right on it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Knew it was a work. Specially when Dana came out there.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Dana Brooke gets her ass kicked by someone EVERY week. Jobbering at its finest.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

most obvious swerve ever

99% of the ppl predicted it.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Miss Piggy?

LMFAO. Done.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Not a fan of the Miss Piggy bs. Piggy James and now this? Those women are sexy as fuck lol.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Been watching wrestling too long lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TD_DDT said:


> Dana Brooke is the BEST looking diva yo.
> 
> Ok, Eva Marie maybe actually.


If you have to be caked in makeup you aren't that hott


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772987850191011840


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh fuck, Miss Piggy.

Women Revolution U guyz! Sasha the feminist!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sasha is gonna be okay!!!!!!!! THE BOSS IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So it was a fake I'm hurt and lost my smile speech


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So Bayley should have a say about that next week

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Even if I don't like Dana, I feel bad for her. He can't be more jobber.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

There we go. What a surprise. Fuck me she couldn't have made it more obvious it was a work if she tried. Truly appalling actress.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

All of that drama just for Sasha to announce she has a title match. They be doing too much.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> I thought the opening segment was phenomenal. Trips' involvement will definitely have to be explained soon.


Backstage with Mick and Steph was phenominal to you?


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

If Sasha was remotely decent on the mic, the segment could have been good.

But she is fucking awful and all that drama was pointless.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Kind of reminds me of the Mark Henry retirement promo he did years back when he swerved the crowd, except only the Mark Henry promo was good.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sasha Banks


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Too far with the miss piggy bullshit. Sasha is so bad.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Poor Bae-na being punked out yet again. 

But it's great to hear that Sasha is sticking around. And props to her for selling her promo as a perceived retirement. She must've taken a lesson or two from Mizark.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Did people actually think Sasha was retiring?

And I'm sorry, but Dana Brooke is literally awful at literally everything at this point in time.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

They tried to pull the Mark Henry swerve on us...Mark did it better.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Welp, school tomorrow and the Main events a match we've seen 10000 times. I'm out guys. Peace!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

It's almost main event time. Let's go Sami


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sasha really needs to improve her mic and acting skills...fast.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

WWE: We respect da Womens now u guyz!

WWE: Go out there and call her Miss Piggy damn it! :vince3


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Not sure Dana actually needed to be in that segment... certainly didn't need to get 1-shot like that.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Miss piggy? Dana brooke has the best body out of everybody in the WWE.

Fucking whores think that you need to be 90 pounds to be good looking. Fuck the writers to make sasha say that bullshit.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sasha's garbage. Fucking irony of her calling Dana 'Miss Piggy' when she looks more like a farmyard animal herself.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

sasha fights for all the little girls, yet ... she made izzy cry lmao. she's a glorious heel, i miss it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

:lol at the people who got worked into thinking she's retiring though.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Hopefully backstage isn't currently lining up any potential movie roles for Sasha....


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

MISSvsFSU >>>>>>>>>>>>>> RAW


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

NGL I got really scared that she was having a Daniel Bryan moment.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> And I'm sorry, but Dana Brooke is literally awful at literally everything at this point in time.


She shouldn't have been called up from NXT. Miss Piggy is a complete abomination.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Bruh.. the WWE has never gotten me this good. It's one thing to do something completely unexpected, but it's another to walk me through an entire promo and me not know it's a work until it's revealed as one.

Well done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Backstage with Mick and Steph was phenominal to you?


No, but it did lay the foundation for the story. I meant the segment in the ring was really good to me.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sasha tonight is a great example of why NXT has failed it's talent: 

When none of the talent you're developing has improved their mic/promo skills while at NXT then you've failed! Promo/mic skills are about 50% of a talent's duties. 

When you're moving up talent who can't deliver a passable promo, you've completely failed that talent.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I don't get some of you guys going crazy over Dana's looks, I think she looks too plastic and her lips are way too big :shrug


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Who the fuck would eat an Orange Crush Pop Tart?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

*That has to be the most cringe inducing promo of the year, god damn Sasha hard to be "The Boss" if that's all the better you can speak.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> :lol at the people who got worked into thinking she's retiring though.


i wasn't initially but then she started greetin and i thought ... fuck have i been double swerved lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Wow. No Roman tonight?


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Mastodonic said:


> Sasha's garbage. Fucking irony of her calling Dana 'Miss Piggy' when she looks more like a farmyard animal herself.


I cant LMAO, I am dead at this hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



PunkShoot said:


> Miss piggy? Dana brooke has the best body out of everybody in the WWE.
> 
> Fucking whores think that you need to be 90 pounds to be good looking. Fuck the writers to make sasha say that bullshit.


Shes called Dana that in NXT too before Charlotte/Sasha beat the hell out of Dana/Emma


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> No, but it did lay the foundation for the story. I meant the segment in the ring was really good to me.


Oh, sorry. The segment in the ring was fine to me. Best part of the show so far with Seth showing some needed fire and Owens being dismissive.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't get some of you guys going crazy over Dana's looks, I think she looks too plastic and her lips are way too big :shrug


Yep, I don't get it either, don't find her attractive at all.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Only bad news was that 1 piece Sasha was wearing didn't rip


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sasha 'The Boss' being a sympathetic babyface is like Ted DiBiase being a sympathetic babyface.

She's a heel dumbasses.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

:shockedpunk No Roman Reigns tonight?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Zayn/KO again :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

"Let's Go!"


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

As bad as she is on the mic she's actually better than bayley...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Oh, sorry. The segment in the ring was fine to me. Best part of the show so far with Seth showing some needed fire and Owens being dismissive.


That was my fault. I completely forgot about the backstage segment, which should tell you what I thought of it.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Only the WWE can make me not give a shit about seeing Sami vs Owens.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Oh fuck, Miss Piggy.
> 
> Women Revolution U guyz! Sasha the feminist!


Lmao exactly. She just got finished spewing all of that feminist bullshit, and then resorts to calling another woman "Miss Piggy".


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

No we don't get to see this on smackdown live, but we are able to sit through it without thinking about drugs and we do get to see Heath Slater fight for a double wide trailer and an above ground pool.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Taxi Cab driver time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Did people actually think Sasha was retiring?
> 
> And I'm sorry, but Dana Brooke is literally awful at literally everything at this point in time.


Honestly thought she was gonna take at least a hiatus due to being pregnant. :draper2 I'm glad I was wrong, though.

And leave muh bae Dana alone. :'(


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't get some of you guys going crazy over Dana's looks, I think she looks too plastic and her lips are way too big :shrug


Lol Charlotte is more attractive IMO XD


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I hope they're doing the KO/Rollins feud now so that by Survivor Series we can get Owens vs Zayn


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

That KO shirt is pretty epic


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Gear clean af!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The Kevin Owens shirt is actually really cool...


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Biggest shock of the night-- Enzo and Cass losing to Shining Stars. WTF was that? Why is anyone in the back interested in Shining Stars.

Of course Kevin Owens is champion and we must endure Owens vs Sami for the 305th time this year.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

No Roman? Let me be one of the few people on WF disappointed about his absence


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



StylesP1 said:


> Too far with the miss piggy bullshit. Sasha is so bad.





TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE: We respect da Womens now u guyz!
> 
> WWE: Go out there and call her Miss Piggy damn it! :vince3


How is any of that wrong. If the guys can be called fat, short, and ugly why not the women. True equality right there. Not like this is a feud based on her being fat, even if it is if the men can be criticized why can't the women. Don't coddle them


Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



PunkShoot said:


> Miss piggy? Dana brooke has the best body out of everybody in the WWE.
> 
> Fucking whores think that you need to be 90 pounds to be good looking. Fuck the writers to make sasha say that bullshit.


She's not the first to call dana miss piggy , the writers probably got it from gallow's wife who called dana miss piggy in her twitter during dana's segment with the club last week.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> Miss piggy? Dana brooke has the best body out of everybody in the WWE.
> 
> Fucking whores think that you need to be 90 pounds to be good looking. Fuck the writers to make sasha say that bullshit.


Exactly

You know the writer that was fucking dana didnt write that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Honestly thought she was gonna take at least a hiatus due to being pregnant. :draper2 I'm glad I was wrong, though.
> 
> And leave muh bae Dana alone. :'(


I didn't even think about possibly being pregnant. I just meant if people thought she was retiring based on the SS match. Sorry about Dana.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Let's hope that Sammi finally learned his lesson and isn't scheduled to start accepting Uber passengers until after 10:30pm central; he cannot afford another poor review bc he was late picking them up due to the overrun. More negative reviews and he'll have to apply to Lyft.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

KO's shirt resembles when the RAW is WAR logo and title actually fit the fucking show.

RAW is Unicorn dildos now.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Dolorian said:


> Yep, I don't get it either, don't find her attractive at all.


You need to look at NXt Dana w/o 1sie


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Does anyone think they turn this title match into a triple threat with Roman? I can see him attacking Owens.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Yet another terrible RAW


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Owens and Sami again?! Jesus. 

Get Sami over to Smackdown, he's got nothing to do at RAW apart from a potential Y2J feud.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Mike Lucas said:


> I hope they're doing the KO/Rollins feud now so that by Survivor Series we can get Owens vs Zayn


Isn't the winner of Sheamus/Cesaro getting a title shot after Rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Ambrose Girl said:


> No Roman? Let me be one of the few people on WF disappointed about his absence


I'm disappointed too, they mentioned him in the preview and implied he would be looking to do something to someone on the locker room. The third hour could have benefited from a segment with him as opposed to some of the filler we got.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The first hour of this Raw was good. The first 15-20 minutes of the 2nd hour was decent too. Plus, you have Sami vs Kevin as the main event for the last 15 minutes. IMAGINE if Raw was 2 hours instead of 3. I think it would be way better.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

It'd be neat to see these two go at it for the Universal Title at SSeries in Toronto, but I think Jericho will be getting the shot there.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Can this clown Zayn go back to NXT already?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I'm so tired of seeing these to fight each other. They can wrestle other people WWE.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Speech about womens revolution. Calling Dana "Miss Piggy". Fucking assholes writers.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Most of you have to hate watching prowrestling. Bitching about this main event is proof.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The crowd is fucking dead at this shit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> That was my fault. I completely forgot about the backstage segment, which should tell you what I thought of it.


I will say this to you as well: While I keep saying Im not gonna defend what I feel is a poor show tonight, as long as they get on track with HHH's motivations and turn this story where it should go referencing Rollins as a repeatedly failed ex-pupil of HHH and HHH takes Rollins failures personally and we go the student-master direction the next few months as we should be okay. For the crap that has happened and things that should've happened that didnt tonight: it is all inconsequential long as the iron strikes while hot.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Jamaica said:


> Can this clown Zayn go back to NXT already?


Or to the taxi, bro. :russo


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> How is any of that wrong. If the guys can be called fat, short, and ugly why not the women. True equality right there. Not like this is a feud based on her being fat, even if it is if the men can be criticized why can't the women. Don't coddle them
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


During a promo I've never heard another talent call Kevin Owens a fat pig. Actually I can't think of any man subjected to fat slurs during promos this year.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TheFackingCrow said:


> The crowd is fucking dead at this shit.


They were dead when KO came through the curtain.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> The crowd is fucking dead at this shit.


Been a shit show with a couple of good segments. I dont blame them.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



DGenerationMC said:


> It'd be neat to see these two go at it for the Universal Title at SSeries in Toronto, but I think Jericho will be getting the shot there.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Owens vs Zayn or Owens vs Jericho for the world title at SS? Either way, it sounds like a win-win


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> I didn't even think about possibly being pregnant. I just meant if people thought she was retiring based on the SS match. Sorry about Dana.


I think she mentioned online that her back was okay, hence why I thought her possibly retiring was due to something else, specifically pregnancy since she just got hitched and whatnot. Oh well, at least we know now that she's healthy and ready to go. 

And don't sweat it brah, I admit that Dana was called up too early. But I'm still confident that she'll find her stride while on the main roster and working with the likes of Bayley, Sasha and Charlotte will speed her progress up. :sk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WrestlingOracle said:


> I will say this to you as well: While I keep saying Im not gonna defend what I feel is a poor show tonight, as long as they get on track with HHH's motivations and turn this story where it should go referencing Rollins as a repeatedly failed ex-pupil of HHH and HHH takes Rollins failures personally and we go the student-master direction the next few months as we should be okay. For the crap that has happened and things that should've happened that didnt tonight: it is all inconsequential long as the iron strikes while hot.


Yeah, I would've liked to have seen HHH on Raw tonight, too. I guess with it being a holiday here in the States that was asking for too much. I don't know. He'll have to be on soon, though, to explain his actions.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Jamaica said:


> Can this clown Zayn go back to NXT already?


Says the guy repping Baron Corbin?

You have to be kidding. I pray you're kidding.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

First time I've ever been disappointed in not seeing Reigns, since Reigns' post-Shield push began. Seriously?! Where the fugg is Reigns at dammit! GIMME GIMME GIMME DAT REIGNS!!!!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Zayn is so boring


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Where is Roman Reigns.....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Its so obvious Vince gives no fucks about Zayn at all outside of feuding with Owens.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> First time I've ever been disappointed in not seeing Reigns, since Reigns' post-Shield push began. Seriously?! Where the fugg is Reigns at dammit! GIMME GIMME GIMME DAT REIGNS!!!!!!


It ain't over yet


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The string of segments of New Day vs Gallows/Anderson, Titus/Darren, Braun/Sin Cara and then Sasha/Dana very much killed the third hour.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Haters gotta hate. It wasn't a bad promo at all but people seemed to feel that it's cool to hate sasha no matter what she does. Shame that.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MyaTheBee said:


> Where is Roman Reigns.....


He's mentally fatigued from watching an episode of Blue's Clues earlier today.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

After this, is Zayn going to the flippy floppy cruiserweight shit? Please?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Dolorian said:


> The string of segments of New Day vs Gallows/Anderson, Titus/Darren, Braun/Sin Cara and then Sasha/Dana very much killed the third hour.


They have to get rid of Titus/Darren and the Braun squash matches we get every week. Kill those two segments off and they are fine.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, I would've liked to have seen HHH on Raw tonight, too. I guess with it being a holiday here in the States that was asking for too much. I don't know. He'll have to be on soon, though, to explain his actions.


I feel like he won't return until Clash of Champions to screw Seth over again. Which will officially start their feud and Owens will move onto someone else.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



marshal99 said:


> Haters gotta hate. It wasn't a bad promo at all but people seemed to feel that it's cool to hate sasha no matter what she does. Shame that.


I don't hate Sasha..I hate the writers,that force her to say that contradicting shit.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The more we get to see Sami Zayn get pissed off, the better. Just like the way he retaliated against Owens after he got slapped

Edit: Damn, those 2 dives in a row.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I feel sort-of bad for Sami Zayn. Yeah, the man could probably stand to hit the weightroom slightly harder and a gear change: but he is a really good guy with a story that would organically get him to the bigtime as a face when combined with his hallmark: that excellent penchant for selling impact. However, writing NEVER references the good Sami Zayn does as a human for his character outside of a passing sentence on commentary, so I dont think many know him as he has nary a character trait. Maybe that would be too antiqued to get over with the masses: but Bryan's level of being genuine was a big plus for his cause and Sami too can sell real well and is a genuinely good guy.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

marshal99 said:


> Haters gotta hate. It wasn't a bad promo at all but people seemed to feel that it's cool to hate sasha no matter what she does. Shame that.


She has a shaky quality to her voice that people, myself included, interpret as bad acting/mic skills.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Architect-Rollins said:


> I feel like he won't return until Clash of Champions to screw Seth over again. Which will officially start their feud and Owens will move onto someone else.


Same here. That is very possible, tbh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

A recap of Sasha's promo:










"Listen here pimpin'! Women be pimpin', pimpin'! I'm the Boss pimpin'! Here comes Miss Piggy pimpin'!"


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



MyaTheBee said:


> Where is Roman Reigns.....


Obviously being rested.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



marshal99 said:


> Haters gotta hate. It wasn't a bad promo at all but people seemed to feel that it's cool to hate sasha no matter what she does. Shame that.


Not hates gonna hate. If anyone should receive hate it's the writers and NXT who have FAILED Sasha by not developing her promo/mic skills. They are to blame, they failed her. She's doing her best but it's not good on the mic.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I know it's early but... I think they should bring Balor back as a heel.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Really good match.

Please push Sami. There isn't a good baby-face on Raw. Please push Sami.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Ah the injury angle again, nice continuity.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This feud is Road to WrestleMania worthy and being wasted


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I wounder what does Vince think about these two midgets main eventing Raw.

He must want to kill HHH.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sami Zayn and KO takes some crazy ass bumps


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sami and Cesaro are kayfabe injured every week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I love Sami, but at the same time, I can't help but find him a tad boring. He's an excellent wrestler and I love his matches, but his character is so bland at times


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Kevin Owens was laid out like Sylar was at the end of Heroes season 1.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Sami is so damn talented man.

He's been directionless for the last 2 months.

The dude deserves so much better.

Fuck.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Why does Sami always get hurt in every other match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Another 'injury' to protect a Zayn loss.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Owens wins clean.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Again, what fucking sense does that bump make for KO there on TV? It is stupid to fucking take on tv. At least they are selling in this match thought like Match 2 over their first match bs on ppv


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

:lmao at that bullshit. Fuck this injury shit. 

WWE be doing too much. JUST MAKE THINGS SIMPLE.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Noooo


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Same here. That is very possible, tbh.


by the way man, has Rusev been out tonight?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Reigns, lol.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

urgh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

lol adding Roman. Cue the bitching.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Aw, this ain't Rollins


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I thought w were safe, I guess not.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

SHIT!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Would have been a nice time to bring Rollins back out! But he's still a tweener.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Uh-oh, here comes Mongo!!!


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So you're making both Seth and Owens look weak because they both only beat Sami because of his "ankle" injury.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

fuck not Reigns again


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Is anyone else happy, that Kevin Owens won with just a simple powerbomb. Like nothing extra, a straight up down and dirty powerbomb.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I know it's early but... I think they should bring Balor back as a heel.


You mean if things don't work out for him playing the ringmaster in Cirque du Soleil's Alegria?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Hey look it's Roman Reigns!


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh look! Stupid Reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WrestlingOracle said:


> by the way man, has Rusev been out tonight?


He's on his real life honeymoon with Lana.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

What happened to Roman's fake ass eye color?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Man, Roman's always getting a cut around his eye.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Their going to do a triple threat for the Universal Title AND womens title at Clash of Champions?

Lame


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Y2J v. Roman is a feud I would love to see.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh hey Roman  At least this makes sense, Trips screwed him over as well as Seth.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

4 way at Clash of Champions?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Never seen a main eventer with such a lack of presence. Dude is so fucking dull.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Uh gahd. Samoan Luger.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Chris Jericho proving to us how much of a GOAT he is by continuing to have Kevin Owens's back no matter what


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Mick Foley: The biggest ego in the room and most delusional man on the planet.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Still getting booed by the vast majority


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Best friend Jericho about to job to Roman so KO doesn't have to. Jericho to interfere in next week's match to set up a feud.

JeriGOAT


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Wow, just what we need, Roman inserted in the main event scene again to close the show.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Can we please just have a one on one match please. I suppose triple threat adds the threat of HHH but still, come on. stop with this.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Reigns has no vest LOL


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rusev will be back next week. He and Roman have unfinished business. Hopefully they continue that because I don't need to see another triple threat match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

This show is just too fucking long


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Yawn. 

Hopefully Rusev is back next week and costs Reigns the match.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

lmao Owens getting fed to Reigns two weeks into his title run.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Let's add Reigns, because who in the hell wants to see Rollins vs. Owens?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Poor Jericho.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

KO vs Rollins
Roman vs Jericho

Obvious is Obvious. Trying to fill a 3 hour PPV with a shit roster.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Okay, woah favortism.

Triple H screws over Roman Reigns a little before Seth Rollins, so Reigns has to do more than Rollins does to get a title opportunity...

Speaking of Triple H, WHERE WAS HE? Way to lose interest.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Is it too much to ask of the shit Raw writers to fit Rusev in on this 3 hour shitfest?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The number of Triple threat matches for a title: are we talking record levels? Man, they have just LOVED the triple threat match for a belt recently.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

God almighty it kills them to keep Reigns out of the spotlight, it really does, even in the Rusev feud they had their feud close Raw for like 3 straight weeks. Dude could feud with Bo Dallas it would close Raw every week.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Trips won't cost Reigns next week, it will be Y2J. Reigns and Y2J will have a proper feud.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Raw back to being crap.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

i thought sasha was going to retire

the segment could of been better


fuck wwe for dropping head nurse dana brooke :fuck


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

WWE are taking the piss out of the audience at this point.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Maybe the worst Raw since the brand split.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So my theory was right about the triple threat. The last half of the show was one of the worst shows ever.


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

They're protecting Zayn in the stupidest way. Nobody believes this "ankle" BS.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I really, really hope Rusev costs Reigns next week.

Would actually like to see that feud get a proper ending.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Meh, keep Rusev away from Reigns. If he interferes and costs Roman the match, Roman is just taking the US Title off him at CoC. Fuck that, I'd rather Roman just be in the Universal Title match which he isn't winning anyway.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The first ever Kevin Owens Show ends with Roman Reigns standing tall…

lol…..can't make this shit up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



StylesP1 said:


> Is it too much to ask of the shit Raw writers to fit Rusev in on this 3 hour shitfest?


He's on his honeymoon with Lana.

Is it so much for people to actually know what they are talking about?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



StylesP1 said:


> Is it too much to ask of the shit Raw writers to fit Rusev in on this 3 hour shitfest?


It is, considering the guy is in Dubai on his honeymoon at the moment. You know, because he just got married.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



StylesP1 said:


> Is it too much to ask of the shit Raw writers to fit Rusev in on this 3 hour shitfest?


He's on his honeymoon


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



StylesP1 said:


> Is it too much to ask of the shit Raw writers to fit Rusev in on this 3 hour shitfest?


I hear him and Lana are on their honeymoon. Which is a good thing. Rusev is winning because he's going balls deep in a cute chick instead of being on this shitty show.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ChicagoFit said:


> You mean if things don't work out for him playing the ringmaster in Cirque du Soleil's Alegria?


:westbrook3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Rusev is doing 3 hours of RAW is LANA. He ain't go no time for Unicorns is Dildos.


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Amazing that the brand with all the "star power" is losing every single week.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Roman in the title picture AGAIN.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Jericho will help Owens next week and feud with Roman. Only thing that makes sense. Fuck Roman being in the title picture.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Every week they gotta have Reigns standing tall in some way. Everyone was thinking no Reigns tonight, but that boring fuckers music just had to hit exactly before the show was going off so he could stand tall.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I'll go ahead and be positive about this Raw ending:

This is the 3rd week in a row Kevin Owens closed Raw in some form


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I hear him and Lana are on their honeymoon. Which is a good thing. Rusev is winning because he's going balls deep in a cute chick instead of being on this shitty show.


That is true. 

Oh well. Smackdown will wipe the stink that this show left with me...

Enjoyed the segments that involved Owens and Jericho. Enjoyed Owens/Zayn and Rollins/Jericho. Cant name a single other segment worth anyone's time.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



thedeparted_94 said:


> The first ever Kevin Owens Show ends with Roman Reigns standing tall…
> 
> lol…..can't make this shit up


Oh cry me a fucking river, Roman coming out and spearing Jericho was probably the best thing that could have happened after that irrelevant main event.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So Foley's just ripping off what Daniel Bryan did when he booked Ziggler vs AJ and if Ziggler wins it becomes a triple threat at backlash, good job there Mick way to be original.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

The sad thing is, if Reigns was going out there after the Owens/Zayn match, that match probably wouldn't have closed the show. Hell, they probably would've just hyped up Reigns reaction/promo to last week as the closing segment. :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Really up and down Raw. 

Parts of it were actually really good. Unfortunately the rest of it was complete shit. 

Also, :lol at Reigns completely deflating the crowd to end the show.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> Every week they gotta have Reigns standing tall in some way. Everyone was thinking no Reigns tonight, but that boring fuckers music just had to hit exactly before the show was going off so he could stand tall.


It's really frustrating too because I was looking forward to the new dynamic and narrative of Rollins and KO. Looks like Rollins and KO will do the mic and storyline segments and Reigns will just get shoed in and occasionally spear everyone to the crowd's disinterest.


What the fuck is Roman gonna add to anything they've been doing? Why can't we just have Triple H protege vs Triple H protege? Roman literally showed up at the end of Raw after doing nothing and ended the show.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



StylesP1 said:


> Is it too much to ask of the shit Raw writers to fit Rusev in on this 3 hour shitfest?


Don't listen to anyone else. They live their lives too much through these wrestlers they watch on tv. 

Raw writers are still shit if Rusev is on a honeymoon or not.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So... Caught up on Raw from this thread after ducking out and playing some Tales. Seems I made the right decision, especially since the opening did nothing for me whereas it seems that is the only bright spot for most. 

Raw is just too long, too incoherent, and is far more concerned with being entertainment based on not only a weird obsession with just a few wrestling tropes, but extremely outdated wrestling tropes than it is concerned with being an actual wrestling show about the in universe sport. I don't think it will ever be truly and consistently good until fossils like Vince are gone. At least SD is tomorrow and then the perfection that is the CWC on Wednesday.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Roman haters so mad lol


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> He's on his honeymoon with Lana.
> 
> Is it so much for people to actually know what they are talking about?


What people forget is that Penn Hills in the Poconos requires a Monday night stay; and everyone knows Russev loves himself an in-room heart shaped tub in the Poconos;


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

I still find it funny how Sasha said "No more bra and panties matches" in her promo, was she really expecting all the men in the crowd to cheer and go "Yeah! We hate hot women rolling around in their underwear right infront of us!".

Sasha- come on guys which would you rather see? Me vs Bayley in a bra and panties where we're ripping each others clothes off? or us in good ol rastling match?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> He's on his honeymoon with Lana.
> 
> Is it so much for people to actually know what they are talking about?


Thanks for your response. Didnt know that and that explains why he isnt on.

As a bit of a FYI to the few people calling this the worst Raw of all time: yeah for the umpteenth time I thought the show was quite poor too, not defending it: but months ago off my head I thought the worst Raw of all time Ive seen was either Enis Envy or Johnny Damon but I couldnt remember much except the openings (and Enis' main event): so I looked up what happened on those shows and here are the results to what I think is the worst Raw I've seen: Johnny Damon's episode copy and pasted from my post months ago:



Johnny Damon-
1. A Santa's helper Divas match
2. Oh goodness I remember this in my opinion just awful segment Little People's Court. If not for the I love cocks deal leading to the poop getting dumped on Mcmahon's this would from what I remember be the worst DX segment. 
3. Randy Orton and Legacy vs Kofi/Mark Henry/Evan Bourne (to be fair: this actually might have been decent)
4. Apparently a mistle toe segment involving Eve, Carlito, Chris Masters, Santa/Sgt Slaughter and Johnny Damon
5. Apparently in one night there were TWO large Little People's Court segments. As if the first one wasn't bad enough imo. 
6. John Cena vs a green Jack Swagger
7. Dusty Rhodes as Santa 
8. A quick squash between Carlito and Chris Masters
9. Eve kisses Chris Masters under mistletoe and in celebration, Chris Masters' pops his pecs like they are dancing from the kiss. Let that sink in.
10. This from 2:00-4:40 



11. I don't remember Sheamus being in WWE yet in 09: but apparently MVP vs Sheamus (Sheamus was surely green here yes?)
12. Santino Claus
13. A pissed off Big Show Apparently wants to call out the Real Santa clause and if he doesn't give Show his wish damnit Show is knocking him out
14. The segment Chris Jericho talks about in his book where Big Show says he has been a good boy and wants his best friend Chris Jericho back and they bring out the midgets and clearing the ring ends the Show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh damn. I just realized something. Seth Rollins has closed Raw only ONCE after the brand split, yet he was the first draft pick for the red brand. Holy shit


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Yay


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Thanks for your response. Didnt know that and that explains why he isnt on.
> 
> As a bit of a FYI to the few people calling this the worst Raw of all time: yeah for the umpteenth time I thought the show was quite poor too, not defending it: but months ago off my head I thought the worst Raw of all time Ive seen was either Enis Envy or Johnny Damon but I couldnt remember much except the openings (and Enis' main event): so I looked up what happened on those shows and here are the results to what I think is the worst Raw I've seen: Johnny Damon's episode copy and pasted from my post months ago:
> 
> ...


Just for the record, I wasn't responding to you in that manner.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Oh boy...can anybody remember a worse RAW than this...i am struggling...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

So while RAW wasn't a "train-wreck" & continued/started a few story lines unfortunately the E's pitch to get viewers to stick with them over the BEGINNING OF MNF is....REGINS/OWENS










It's like they have magic in Owens/Rollins but b/c #REGINS-A-MANIA is STILL running wild in the old man's pants he get shoehorn to CLOSE out what should have been the KO show & into a title shot per-say, now chances are either Jerhico screws Roman, HHH or RuRu but still NONE of those 3 options are "winning" ones because they'll lead to a singles match & Lames has already beaten each one on one previous.......

I'm thankful this is MY last RAW because FINALLY entertainment & sport returns on Monday Night with FOOTBALL, while #TeamBlue & #NXT4Life continues to get me through but the following is a slight depiction of the next few months

#WWELogic #RatingsDOA #REGINS-A-MANIA


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



bmp487 said:


> Roman haters so mad lol


Raw should have finished with Owens celebrating his irrelevant victory over an irrelevant boring wrestler like Sami Zayn. 

The should be happy with that and Roman shouldn't have had to be part of this horrendus show.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Vaseline guys, vaseline, Reigns is going to be shoved up our asses.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

Highlights of Raw IMO:

Opening segment with Kevin Owens/Seth Rollins/Mick Foley/Stephanie

Backstage segment with Jeri-KO/Foley/Stephanie 

Bayley vs Charlotte

Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho

Owens/Zayn backstage confrontation 

Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn in the main event


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*

THE DEBUT OF THE KEVIN OWENS SHOW DID NOT DESERVE THE BULLSHIT THAT WENT DOWN TONIGHT


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> Just for the record, I wasn't responding to you in that manner.


I know I just didnt wanna find the reply you made to me. We've always been pretty cool on here so its all good of course no argument just discussion like a board should be eh?


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Brollins said:


> Vaseline guys, vaseline, Reigns is going to be shoved up our asses.


Going to be? The collective anus of the wrestling world has been red and raw for the past two years thanks to Roman.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



TheFackingCrow said:


> Raw should have finished with Owens celebrating his irrelevant victory over an irrelevant boring wrestler like Sami Zayn.
> 
> The should be happy with that and Roman shouldn't have had to be part of this horrendus show.


Zayn is no more boring than any other dork on Raw. You do realize it's the show that makes these wrestlers look awful, right?

Not many wrestlers on Earth right now as talented or better than Zayn.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

With the way Reigns has been getting pinned is it hard to believe that maybe just maybe he loses to KO somehow next week? I mean Rusev or Jericho could cost him, he could lose clean I mean Seth and Balor beat him clean

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well now i know why Owens vs Zayn main evented, i was kinda surprised it did when i saw the clock and realized it was the final match, cause Reigns was gonna come out at the end of it. Rest assure if Roman wasn't gonna come out after the match it would have happened in the middle of the show and Jericho vs Rollins would have closed the show. The only chance their match had of main eventing was if Reigns could be shoe horned in there somewhere.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: The Kevin Owens Show presented by WWE Monday Night Raw - 09/05 Discussion Thread*



Mastodonic said:


> Going to be? The collective anus of the wrestling world has been red and raw for the past two years thanks to Roman.


haha

I thought it was the collective throat!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Jericho or Rusev costs Reigns the match next week and one of them will be his opponent for Clash of Champions. Don't think they'll make the title match into a triple threat.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Though the stuff with Seth, Owens, and Steph was great tonight. Jericho great as always. 

For real people just thought Regins was gonna get screwed last week out of the title and forget about it? Really? Really?

Also Regins was just named #1 of the best 500 pro wrestlers in the world. You don't think wwe is gonna capitalize on that?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Monday Night Raw- Starring...




























And some other guys.....


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I think Jericho or Rusev costs Reigns the match next week and one of them will be his opponent for Clash of Champions. Don't think they'll make the title match into a triple threat.


Roman is working with Jericho on the live events this week. May be a preview of what's to come...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Roman is working with Jericho on the live events this week. May be a preview of what's to come...


Yeah I saw the match cards for some of the events and I think that's the direction they are going.


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

WWE monday night yawn review, check it out


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> With the way Reigns has been getting pinned is it hard to believe that maybe just maybe he loses to KO somehow next week? I mean Rusev or Jericho could cost him, he could lose clean I mean Seth and Balor beat him clean
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk



It's Clash of Champions, all the titles need to be defended. So that means Rusev will be defending the US Title. Since he already has a feud in place with Reigns from Summerslam. I can see him coming out and costing Reigns the match vs Owens. Then do Rusev/Reigns at Clash of Champions, with Jericho costing Reigns the match there or something. Which sets up Reigns/Jericho for Hell in the Cell, with Rollins and Owens having a rematch at that PPV. While at Survivor Series they can do Owens/Reigns or Owens vs Reigns vs Jericho vs Rollins if they choose.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> It's Clash of Champions, all the titles need to be defended. So that means Rusev will be defending the US Title. Since he already has a feud in place with Reigns from Summerslam. I can see him coming out and costing Reigns the match vs Owens. Then do Rusev/Reigns at Clash of Champions, with Jericho costing Reigns the match there or something. Which sets up Reigns/Jericho for Hell in the Cell, with Rollins and Owens having a rematch at that PPV. While at Survivor Series they can do Owens/Reigns or Owens vs Reigns vs Jericho vs Rollins if they choose.


That could very well happen who knows. Though instead of Jericho vs Reigns I kind of want to see KO vs Owens in a fingerpoke of doom type deal. Act like Jericho is going to turn on KO then he just lays down for his best friend because he has his back unlike Sami 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*that main event fucking sucked*

looked and felt like it belong on midcard.
raw pretty much sucked today
I did enjoy strowman and am looking forward to cesaro getting some wins.
I like that roman was on the show, wish it wasn't for only 2 mins
im starting to like dana, sasha is so unbelievable, bayley hip toss looks so fake, im surprise no one shouted you fucked up after that spot on apron...guess it helps that "those" who usually say that are on your side...if it was certain other performers they wouldn't hear the end of it...not impress by corey graves don't get the hype. crowd sucked, where are u rusev, miss ryback, too much wrestling/wwe could have made some attempts at storylines, the club shit was so bad I enjoyed it, new day aren't doing anything, KO looked like a junior high kid standing in front of roman reigns, I cant possibly be the only one who notice (wont be supprise to get hate for that but its true, the guy is atleast a full head shorter than reigns) 
my raw grade: -Z


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I can see Reigns vs. Jericho or Rusev for the U.S. title at COC, however they could have someone else face Rusev for the title like Sami zayn. Roman vs. Y2J makes the most sense at the moment since he is in KO's camp and quite sure will interfere in the match.


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: that main event fucking sucked*

The main event sucked as usual. the sexy roidman reigns and grandpa jericho with luke foley was out of place.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: that main event fucking sucked*

Mmmmmm yummy bait.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: that main event fucking sucked*



tmd02 said:


> You're gorgeous.


:x you just wanna sleep with me


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: that main event fucking sucked*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> :x you just wanna sleep with me


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: that main event fucking sucked*

Disagree, this is a top 5 all time Raw episode. 10/10


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: that main event fucking sucked*

The match was good, but we've seen it soooooooooo many times before. They've done KO-Zayn to death, I was hoping they left their next encounter till the Rumble in the Raw title match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: that main event fucking sucked*

What annoyed me about this match and the Bayley match was the overselling. To the point where they had to take a break in both matches and when they went for moves, they were not able to do them. It felt like forced psychology. I cringed when Zayn went for the kick in the corner and stopped because of his injury.

WWE's issue is that they do too much. Case in point the Sasha forced drama. Simplicity > Complexity.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: that main event fucking sucked*



Natis Cole said:


> Disagree, this is a top 5 all time Raw episode. 10/10


im guessing sativa?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: that main event fucking sucked*

I usually enjoy Raw for what it is and I'm not overly critical of it. So when I say 98% of tonight's show was an abomination, that's really saying something. The best of 7 snoozefest between Sheamus and Cesaro, the 25 minutes devoted to Charlotte, the craptastic Lane Bryant model followed by her cringe-worthy/bizarre interaction with Fox... It was only appropriate that the 10,000th match between Owens and Zayn capped it off. It was the frosting on the shit cake. 

You know the show was terrible when it included a Bo Dallas squash match...where Bo wins.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

It amazes me that some are going on about Reigns acting like he ruined the show. Almost the entire show was absolute shit before Reigns ever appeared. His arrival was basically like pissing in a cesspool.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

tmd02 said:


>


cant c da vid

I will give owens prop for stoping you deserve this chants...thanks righty for reminding me


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: that main event fucking sucked*

The opening segment was probably the only good part of the show, partly because I actually sympathized with Stephanie here. ( Dear lord what the fuck is happening with me), also it was intense.

Bayley vs Charlotte I dont know why they would give ppv worthy match on live tv for only 10 minutes. Also I like Bayley but her strikes are terrible. 

Didnt care for Seth vs Jericho because I knew Seth was winning.

I dont remember what came next, I think it was Shining Stars vs Enzo and Cass, SHining Stars are shit and the whole thing was shit. A gimmick about why Puerto Rico is so awesome is fucking terrible and it seems like Vince thought of it and worked on it for a minute while he was drunk.

Old Day........ Just have the Club beat New Day already, new Day need a break from TV. They are getting stale.

Nia Jax and Braun Strowman squashes are.......there.

Cesaro vs Sheamus, I am actually expecting Sheamus to beat Cesaro next week and win with a sweep just to piss you guys off.

Sasha segment was bad, it was jsut bad.

Main event, I dont know why they have to do it so many times. People complain about Ambrose vs Rollins a million times, Kevin vs Sami has happened 2 million times in 1 year. Just send Sami to Smackdown.

Oh no its reoman vs Jericho Clash of Champions, another match I dont care about.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: that main event fucking sucked*

RAW went poo poo in the potty.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ya the show was terrible. Even the mainevent wasnt anything great


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: that main event fucking sucked*

The entire show sucked. Only thing I care about is Rollins/Owens stuff, everything else was hot flammable garbage.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: that main event fucking sucked*

Horrible show all around.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: that main event fucking sucked*

The main event didn't suck it is just a case of watching Cena vs Orton. Owens and zayn need a 5 year break from each other


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I came out of watching that show with poop stained underwear.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

How the fuck can anyone blame Reigns for ruining the show? The whole show apart from the opening segments were trash.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: that main event fucking sucked*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> im guessing sativa?


You guessed right.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I hate being so critical of tonight's show but it is what it is.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I didn't mind a good portion of the show tonight, until the end when one person in particular walked down to the ring doing his best mime impression and single handedly ruined the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I missed RAW. I gather from the thread title that it sucked. Was it really that bad?


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

EL SHIV said:


> I missed RAW. I gather from the thread title that it sucked. Was it really that bad?


Gallows and Anderson had a fake "Old Day" come out in a segment that went on for a fucking lifetime. Yes.


----------



## RyanStorm (May 15, 2015)

RAW was trash big time. Like I truly wonder why I'm watching. I'm not even joking, I nodded out and slept for like 10 minutes, like that is how bad it was. 

Opening stuff was all gold, from Steph to Y2J. 

Cesaro vs Sheamus matches have been pretty weak, like 2* matches, and they going this injury route, and I'm guessing Cesaro is gonna make some crazy come back, so hope it pans out.

Old Day was funny with Karl and Doc, but then got stretched way too long just so New Day can come out, like why did they come out, when you make fun of people, historically the people getting made fun of don't come out. Then again New Day are lame, and have to win every feud, every verbal battle and no one can get better of them, I mean is this what kids want?!?

Thought Braun was gonna have his first real match, but it wasn't even close, like why didn't Braun fight another jobber and have Sin Cara come out and sucker punch Braun for taking mask off that dude last week, and then have a match next week!?!

I don't like Sasha trashing every woman since Lita and Trish, Lita and Trish had bra and panties matches yet they still main evented RAW, so WTF is Sasha even talking about, preaching her propaganda, wanting everyone to love her like she is our savior. I guess she only showed up cause they didn't want people thinking she is on 30 day suspension, yet no one cares. I hate stupid rematch clauses, I tuned in thinking I was getting Charlotte and Bayley feud, and instead Sasha just making Bayleys potential push look dumb, cause Bayley isn't getting the title fight, meaning what was the point of her making her debut if she is just sitting on side so Sasha can have her way. 

Zayn and Owens is great match up, but they literally said they were ending this feud at Battleground, just like they said Cena vs Rock was once in a lifetime, despite knowing they'd main event again. Roman and Owens makes more sense, and I think potential for a quality top match of the year.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm normally the one that finds good in a show that most don't like, but even I have trouble here.

Let's see... The opening segment was good, drawing on Foley and Steph's history, then Rollins being fired up, Owens being smug, that all worked. Then Jericho being part of it was great too. Then later, Rollins vs. Jericho was a decent TV match.

But the rest... Enzo "giving birth" and The Old Day are two of the worst segments I've seen in years, and they happened on the same show minutes apart. 

Then one of the big things they built up was Sasha's announcement, and she gave a big heartfelt speech that ended up being about... being totally fine and cleared to go at Clash of Champions (gonna be really hard for me to not call it Night of Champions). Not really a babyface move to fuck with the fan's emotions like that. In fact, it's a move straight out of the playbook of Mark Henry, which was probably his greatest moment as a heel.

Talk about the Raw roster looking weak this week though. Bo Dallas, Shining Stars, Sin Cara... by the time it got to Darren Young vs. Jinder Mahal, I actually skipped the segment. Just trash.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

I only read the results or watch the odd youtube clip now. Sounds like I was justified. 

There simply isn't enough talent to warrant 3 hours, not even counting smackdown. Everyone is so fucking vanilla.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Opening segment was absolutely brilliant. Rest of the show was absolutely trash.

This is where 2 hours would make the show ALOT better. Opening segment takes up nearly a quarter of the show, the main event would then take up a lot of it also. So it SHOULDN'T then be hard to fill the rest of it with short matches and segments/promos. A bit like Smackdown really, but meh they'll continue to be smashed by Smackdown because of it when it comes to an entertaining show.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Wwe raw here comes the shit. lol


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

As bored of Roman Reigns as I am, I was waiting for Rollins to make the save for him against Jericho and Owens at the end to solidify the face turn. Kinda feel they missed an opportunity there. But I understand why it's going to be a slow build as going from chicken shit heel to top babyface in one week would be a little much I guess.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I really loved seeing KO tonight. He looked so sharp and had amazing mic skills next to Seth. Both of them are fine by me at the moment. Charlotte is a force to be reckoned with. Not surprised she is a Flair. They are aliens!!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I was actually kind of interested to see the show tonight;

Then came the opening video package. I hated it, it was annoying at the beginning them trying to make it some big moment for Owens, knowing that he did nothing to earn it and had it handed to him by HHH. Idk it just kind of annoyed me for a moment knowing what actually happened before-hand. 

So that killed my buzz for the show, and then I found Stephanie annoying, I tried to get into Foley's parts but he didn't feel genuine at all just scripted and corny.

The Jericho stuff sucks too, same reasons and because hes just a mid-card jobber now. So I couldn't get into anything until the mainevent.

_And I had BIG PROBLEM with the mainevent_, which ruined it for me, (and I know I might get killed for this) while Sami Zayn is a great wrestler in the stuff he can do in the ring, his physcology I thought in this match sucked, he should have sold Kevin Owens moves more throughout the match, this is the top titleholder on the show. 

And sizewise he's way bigger, his physcology was Cena-like, Owens would hit a big move on him, and one moment Zayn would be selling, the next he would suddenly be fine and up hitting a big flying move, exc.

They just aren't making Kevin Owens look strong, he's a big guy he should have a Samoa Joe-like serious/badass attitude to him, that he's big and can beat u down or he can outwrestle you, and his work needs to show that. 

Some of the moves in the match looked good don't get me wrong but I didn't think they told a good story, I couldn't get into it.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

That was so fucking bad, I can't even believe I sat through that entire show.

Once again they confirmed my statement from last week, they just can't put together a decent RAW without giving away huge title changes for free. It's all they've got. If it's a regular week, this is what you get. On top of that, when even Enzo does an awful bit, you know it's gonna be a rough night. 

New Day/Gallows & Anderson segment is legit one of the worst pieces of shit I've ever seen on RAW. No exaggeration, no hyperbole, nothing. Just a #Fact. I already declared Titus as the winner of the "worst segment of the year" award a couple of weeks ago, but New Day, Gallows & Anderson took it to a completely different level. I could not believe what I was watching. 

SmackDown better come through tonight with a good go-home show, because RAW was fucking depressing.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Opening segment was strong, liked the way they acknowledged the "You deserve it" chants (which kinda tarnished the moment last week for me a bit) to help further KO's heel persona. Chris Jericho was gold in every segment he was in all night. This is the most I've enjoyed him in a very long time. 

And those are the only things about the show I liked. The rest was hard to watch. I have no idea how Alicia Fox is still employed. Her hallway meltdown was the worst thing I've ever seen. Minus five star acting. The New Day and The Club segments were bad. We essentially had three squash matches in one show, and I'm not sure why Bo Dallas is squashing anybody or why anyone would want to see that.

I feel like that Sasha promo would've been better coming from someone like Charlotte, who is a much better wrestler and is a better case for taking women's wrestling seriously. Dana Brooke probably gets too much TV time. She literally gets the most out of all the women and I have no idea why. 

I'm expecting/hoping Rusev or anybody to cost Reigns the match next week. Nobody wants a triple threat at COC. Reigns really needs to just turn heel already. Everyone's booing him as it is.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

If Sasha's fine and everything, it was ridiculous to give the title back to Charlotte so soon.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW was all over the place. Some good/decent segments mixed in with some WTF was that segments. Did not enjoy The Old Day segment as I didn't really laugh at all. Poor Gallows and Anderson as I don't hate them at all. Also had no clue what was the point of Sasha Banks' promo. It felt like she was going to make a retirement speech or something. Also her calling Dana Brooke "Miss Piggy" was uncalled for. At least Braun Stroman moved up to face Sin Cara and Nia Jax could possibly face Alicia Fox next. Cesaro is now down 3-0 to Sheamus in their Best of 7 series. 

I did liked the opening segment because Kevin Owens plays his character so well. Also continue to lol with Jericho's character as he's pretty entertaining and him reminding everyone that Owens is the longest reining Universal Champion is hilarious. His match with Reigns was good too. Wished we got some more explanation on Triple H helping Owens but maybe that will happen later. Owens/Zayn main event was not bad although the crowd seemed dead. They didn't react until Reigns came out to boos. If anyone who doesn't keep up with this show watches tonight's episode, they would assume Reigns is a heel while Rollins is a face. Give it up already WWE.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

What a boring show, thank god Triple H didn't appear because he would have cut a 30 minutes ass boring promo and it would have been even worse.

The old day and Enzo & Cass segments were shit

Jericho saying the same crap over and over again, his heel run was good at first but it got stale now, his stupid catchphrases don't get the reaction it got in April or May, he just sucks, come up with something new or just shut up Chris!

I'm tired of his supid promos and his slow lethargic matches on TV and then have smarks proclaim "OMG! Jericho's 
still got it!"
He does NOT still have it! He's like a grandfather who gets tattoos, spikes his hair and relies on dated catchphrases so it seems like he is one of the kids. We're in 2016 damn it!

The main event was garbage, a match that we've seen millions of times already... and then Jericho jobbing again, despite Jericho got owned by Roman, he shouldn't be closing the show in 2016. It's not like going over him means something, hell, even Fandango beat him....


----------



## asdf1234gmx (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah, it is a terrible episode. I feel sorry for those in the attendance.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Owens whole narrative is supposed to be that he is this strong-style, aggressive wrestler, but his title reign is all about him being a chicken shit, weakling that only got over with the help of HHH. He will scrape by with victories over Rollins and Reigns thanks to shenanigans.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Opening Segment was Great, Owens and Rollins were Amazing, Rollins vs Jericho was Great, Zayn vs Owens was good. The rest of the show was forgettable or just plain trash.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

asdf1234gmx said:


> Yeah, it is a terrible episode. I feel sorry for those in the attendance.


Fuck the crowd. They were dead to me, when they did´t even give a cheap pop to Mick Foley´s HITC references. Probably had no idea what he was taklking about.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I wasn't as down on the show as a whole as a lot of people on this board seem to be, but this episode was a perfect case for why RAW needs to be two hours.

Almost every single segment overstayed its welcome. Way too much filler as well.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Are you kidding me? Foxy saved this shows ass. That flying medical gloves! that box to the face! Thing of beauty, top notch.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

CamillePunk said:


> Opening segment was strong,* liked the way they acknowledged the "You deserve it" chants (which kinda tarnished the moment last week for me a bit) *to help further KO's heel persona. Chris Jericho was gold in every segment he was in all night. This is the most I've enjoyed him in a very long time.


I loved that he acknowledged it. Though as usual WWE did it wrong. What Kevin Owens should have said is: You chant this shit at everybody. You chant that crap, when Bayley makes her RAW debut. You chant that crap, when Balor wins the belt. You probably chant that crap at your own crap before you flush it down the toilet. I don´t need you losers.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The only thing entertaining about this show as the fact that the words "SGT. SLAUGHTER" flashed up on the titantron during one of Rollins's entrances.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*15 minutes into raw who booked this crap?*

So I come home from work all excited. Holy shit after a great raw last week I cant wait to see how things turn out. Didnt take long before I realized Stephanie and the rest of the middle aged club were the focus of this storyline. Holy shit nobody gives a fuck about you. The girl with the shy smile are you fucking kidding me? I couldnt wait for Owens to walk out in his own because the guy knows how to control a crowd. Instead they have Steph introduce him like he,s some kid. Fuck this shit. When are these fucktards going to realize nobody gives a fuck. Even with Mick and Steph in the ring Rollins managed to make this segment somewhat watchable but fuck did they kill my interest in raw Owens and Rollins quick. I mean they ENDED THE FREAKING SEGMENT WITH FOLEYS MUSIC? Foleys fucking music when you have a brand new champ in ko and a rollins that has turned face. ARE YOU KIDDING ME LIKE IS THIS A JOKE? 


1/10 not even gonna bother with the rest of the show and I rarely complain. Hell I made a thread called 2017 is going to be one of the best years in ages. I regret that statement. Raw can fuck right off. Smackdown and nxt is the only thing I'll watch from now on.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> Fuck the crowd. They were dead to me, when they did´t even give a cheap pop to Mick Foley´s HITC references. Probably had no idea what he was taklking about.


They probably felt like a Mick Foley HIAC reference is as funny and relevant in 2016 as a Kevin Nash angle.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

From what I can tell it looks like I made a great decision to stop watching after the Jericho segment.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Raw NEEDS the Cruiserweights right now. They simply cannot figure out how to write a three-hour show consistently well otherwise.


----------



## Gambit Joe (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

How many times must we see Zayn v Owens and Cesaro v Shamwow?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Enzo & Cass with the labor thing :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

^Forever Goats. :done

Loved how intense and fired up Rollins was. That show opener was quite explosive.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I see you renamed it "The Shit Show", batman. I think that's being unkind to shit, which as fertilizer actually serves a purpose,lol.

The show was abysmal. I tuned out the last hour and only watched during commercials during "JFK". (yes, I've seen this movie over 25 times...I keep getting ideas every time I see it)

The writers for Raw must be an experiment on the "Give 10,000 monkeys typewriters and they'll produce a Shakespeare play", except here it's "Give 10 college graduates and Hollyweird hacks computers and they will produce...absolute shit".

There's no direction, no style, nothing but "humor" that went out of style 30 years ago.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

It's time for Cesaro to admit defeat. The Swiss Sissy is completely outmatched by the Celtic Warrior. The Beats of the Bodhrán, the Irish Curse, the Shamrock, the Cloverleaf and the mighty Brogue Kick...what does Cesaro have to counter all these weapons in Sheamus' arsenal? The Neutralizer? What a joke, when was the last time it won a match. The Swing? Get outta here, the last time that finished an opponent Truman was president. 
Cesaro's got nothing. He should come out and announce that he is forfeiting the best of seven series because he realizes there is no way he can beat Sheamus.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

EL SHIV said:


> I missed RAW. I gather from the thread title that it sucked. Was it really that bad?



Ah, let me help you out with that. The highlights for Raw were:

The opening segment with Seth Rollins/Kevin Owens/Foley/Stephanie

Jeri-KO/Foley/Stephanie backstage segment

Bayley vs Charlotte

Charlotte and Dana Brooke backstage

Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho 

Owens confronting Zayn backstage 

Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens in the main event

Everything else from Raw wasn't really worth watching, so you did yourself a favor for the most part. That Old Day segment was garbage. It wasn't even the "ha-ha" garbage; it was more like shitty garbage.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh for FUCK'S SAKE fuck this singlet shit on Bo!! He needs his trunks back! 
His awesome character needs his flabby tummy hanging out.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> That was so fucking bad, I can't even believe I sat through that entire show.
> 
> Once again they confirmed my statement from last week, they just can't put together a decent RAW without giving away huge title changes for free. It's all they've got. If it's a regular week, this is what you get. On top of that, when even Enzo does an awful bit, you know it's gonna be a rough night.
> 
> ...


Definitely one of the worst Raws. KO/Seth to open the show was good, but what the hell with that New Day/Gallows Anderson segment.....the Sasha Banks segment oh and Enzo eats another pin. I don't even think the cruiserweights can help Raw at this point....the writing is just terrible. Well, hopefully Smackdown delivers again tonight.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

RAW really does need the cruiser weights. That can't come soon enough at this point.

Most of the show was boring. Even when Sasha did the "Mark Henry" thing it really didn't seem that big of a deal. It was like.. You just wanted to announce that you are cleared to wrestle, yeah, okay. No one cares.

Rollins all fired up was the best part of the show, along with Cass and Enzos segment. Foleys "no hes not" at Stephanie really came off well. Its like they are trying hard to keep Rollins a tweener so that hes not fully a face or the heel in the feud.

If their plan is to get Cesaro over by him making some huge comeback against Sheamus in the next 4 matches then its not going to work. No one cares about Sheamus.

I really feel sorry for Bo. That crowd was in total silence and him being more aggressive hasn't worked yet. I like the guy, hes just still missing something.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

They have no idea how to pace the show or how to build tension for things later on. 


Started with a Steph promo, some horrible promos and weird shit happened and it ended with Reigns standing tall (as usual).

That about sums it up.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

NeyNey said:


> Oh for FUCK'S SAKE fuck this singlet shit on Bo!! He needs his trunks back!
> His awesome character needs his flabby tummy hanging out.


This will need with a 1-2-3 Kid victory for one of the jobbers. Just saying.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

I was debating on whether to watch RAW or not. I told myself myself at one time that if KO won the top prize I'd watch to see how they'd book the follow up. But as that time drew close I just couldn't force myself to do it. WWE just has too HIGH of a track record of disappointing results for me to be willing to invest my precious time. 

Having read the reviews and seeing the word of mouth, it hasn't been positive. Glad I skipped it. Looks like the WWE's plan on hoping to start off Labor Day weekend with a bang by keeping their viewers hooked in before the NFL season began failed miserably. Damn shame, but then what else is new.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

That was disgustingly bad. A horrible, embarrassing abomination of a show. 

"MINUS FIVE STARS"!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bo Dallas :mark:

Owens, Rollins & Jericho pretty much made the episode this week, I watched the Women's segments as well but skipped past everything else. 

Just too much shitty filler again proving Raw doesn't need three hours. Sheamus, Jax, Strowman, Shining Stars, Enzo & Cass, Darren Young, Jinder Mahal, Titus O'Neil, New Day & The Club can all fuck off. The New Day vs The Club feud in particular has been one massive joke, it's just a bunch of kiddy shit, tbh some kids probably think it's shit too.

If Raw was two hours they could easily put on good consistent episodes, about 1hr, 30 mins worth of last night was skippable rubbish.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

When it was good, it was good (Everything involving the main storyline), but when it was bad...man was it. Liked the progression in the main event feud. Still interested to see when they choose to get Triple H reinvolved to explain his motivation.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Positives *
The opening segment, everyone did a great job imo. Even Stephanie was bearable for a change. 
More Kevin Owens/Jericho greatness
Charlotte, her heel run continues to be very enjoyable.
Rollins Vs Jericho
Zayn Vs Owens in the Main Event. They go to this well too much but they always have good matches so I can understand why. 
The Old Day entrance made me chuckle only because I imagine them doing that for real in 30 years :lol

*Negatives*

How much time in the day is there to talk about ALL that garbage that in NO WAY at all justified RAW being 3 hours? :Rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Renegade said:


> ...but when it was bad...man was it.


That string of segments in the third hour (Old Day, Titus/Darren, Braun, Sasha/Dana and I think Nia as well) was just brutal. I feel bad for Owens and Sami because those segments preceding their main event match took the life out of the show and the crowd.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Fell asleep during Cesaro/Sheamus match. Judging by the comments, the rest of the show is not worth watching, and nothing besides the opening segment before that was really all that captivating. Shame, especially coming off of last week's hot ending.


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

I was bored of Cesaro/Sheamus before the best of seven series was announced. Seriously, who thought that it'd be a good idea? If they reach the seventh match then they'll have been solely competing against each other for like nine weeks straight. Snore. 

Owens vs. Zayn again, you can have too much of a good thing. Owens should have put the title on the line, he was almost handed it last week, so make him defend it against someone. It doesn't have to be Rollins, Reigns or Zayn etc. it could have been anyone on the roster. 

I thought that was the best talking Sasha has ever done personally.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

The opening segment was the best part of the show - I think that says everything you need to know..

SDL will crush RAW tonight once again


----------



## chejser (Apr 3, 2016)

Quite possibly the worst RAW since the "new era".

The opening segment was good, but everything went downhill from there. Bayley sucked, Cesaro and Sheamus bored me to death (again) and I certainly didn't want to see KO vs Zayn for the fifth time in three months. Seems like Strowman and Nia Jax are about to start wrestling guys we've actually heard of, but who cares, because Bo Dallas is going to introduce us to a new local jobber every week.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

So checking out and going to bed at 10pm was once again a great idea!!!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Shame that the "Kevin Owens show" is referred to as the shit show 
But that's just WWE reverse Midas touch, every gold they touch turns into shit.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Shame that the "Kevin Owens show" is referred to as the shit show
> But that's just WWE reverse Midas touch, every gold they touch turns into shit.


Think about all the talent, knowledge and money they have to put Raw on... 
It's actually quite a feat to put on a show that's almost entirely skippable with the resources they have to hand.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

That Raw brought me crashing down to earth hard again after being made to feel optimistic by the greatness of last weeks show. I should know better by now than to expect consistent quality from the WWE. 


Dull, dead, throwaway episode. They didnt even try.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Raw needs to be 2 hours plain and simple. You can't be having a show where people like Braun, Dallas and Jax are taking on jobbers week in and out. The 3 hour formula has been killing Raw for a long time. Just think of the number of Raw episodes that would have been so great had it just been shortened abit. The shows don't have the energy that is use to because the fans are getting tired at sitting through boring segments. Plus they just don't have the time to sit through 3 hours of a show in one sitting.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

This is WCW 2000 if they would've still had Turners checkbook for the production.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Raw needs to be 2 hours plain and simple. You can't be having a show where people like Braun, Dallas and Jax are taking on jobbers week in and out. The 3 hour formula has been killing Raw for a long time. Just think of the number of Raw episodes that would have been so great had it just been shortened abit. The shows don't have the energy that is use to because the fans are getting tired at sitting through boring segments. Plus they just don't have the time to sit through 3 hours of a show in one sitting.


I was just about to post this but you beat me to it

if they went to 2 hours again then it would mean no need for shit filler and the show would be much, much better like Smackdown currently is


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Sasha managed a promo without crying? 

Wow.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Bink77 said:


> This is WCW 2000 if they would've still had Turners checkbook for the production.


Nitro in 2000 shits all over 2010s Raw for sheer entertainment value tbh.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Nitro in 2000 shits all over 2010s Raw for sheer entertainment value tbh.


Agreed. I've actually been watching 2000 nitros and they have been far more entertaining.I'll take Tank Abbot dancing, the artist formerly known as Prince iukea (sp), the maestro, David flair fathering staceys kid, nash and flair and Jarrett trading the world title and commissioners titles multiple times each episode over any of the shit wwe is putting out there.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Bink77 said:


> Agreed. I've actually been watching 2000 nitros and they have been far more entertaining.I'll take Tank Abbot dancing, the artist formerly known as Prince iukea (sp), the maestro, David flair fathering staceys kid, nash and flair and Jarrett trading the world title and commissioners titles multiple times each episode over any of the shit wwe is putting out there.


Yep, 2000 Nitro moved at a rapid pace compared to todays Raw. Lots of swerves, gimmick matches, title changes and general craziness. Granted it was very hit and miss but at least you could never accuse it of being dull or predictable. Raw isnt even entertainingly bad most of the time, its just boring.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Bink77 said:


> This is WCW 2000 if they would've still had Turners checkbook for the production.


Don't insult WcW 2000 like that. WcW 2000 would have put the current WWE out of Business.


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

We need Lesnar full time, the major problem is more so with the new talent being total shit then anything.
A guy like jericho who was midcard back in the day during a lesnar, the rock times..would be face of company now.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I've only just gotten round to watching the show, and god damn it was bad. The opening segment was GREAT though, Rollins and Owens killed it, there was real fire there which is always great to see, Seth/Y2J was a very good match too. Everything else was either average or just plain terrible. The New Day/Gallows and Anderson segment is one of the worst things i've seen in a long, long time, from both sides.

I was even driven to skipping the main event, which i'm saddened by because Owens and Zayn are two of my favourites on the whole roster, but i just couldn't bear to watch anymore.

I did of course see Reigns standing tall though which is just typical too.


----------

